# CLOSED#63 WORKSHOP-BASIC LACE Part I-WITH TLL Mar.3,2015



## Designer1234

Welcome to the Lace workshop with TLL (Toni)

I am delighted to open this workshop as Toni is a wonderful lace knitter and I know you will enjoy every moment of this class.

I am Designer1234 (Shirley), and there are a few requests as to how to follow the workshop information.

*When you arrive at the workshop, (here) please sign 'I'm in so that we can add you to the count and the teacher and the section will have some idea of the number of people who are interested in this class. Once I see your I'm In, I will enter it in the count and will then delete the post*.

We ask that you join in the class, and if you have any suggestions or information, please check with the teacher as in any knitting project there are different ideas and ways to do things. If your suggestion fits into the class information, she will let you know . Otherwise we ask you to please use her suggestions rather than give other methods..

Don't hestitate to join in, as we are on line, we hope that you carry on a conversation about what you are doing. Please don't hesitate to ask questions and to 
enjoy yourself!!

Toni will tell you a bit about her lace history. So ladies, 
Welcome! I will start deleting the I'm ins' right now.

I know you expected the workshop to open last night but we had a bit of emergency with my Grand daughter - she is home and feeling better now. It is 6:30 am in Vancouver island and I do apologize for keeping you and Toni waiting.

Away we go!

*REQUIREMENTS -- WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR THIS WORKSHOP*??

The Basic Lace Workshop will consist of getting familiar with Yarn Overs, Knit two together, Slip one  Knit one  Pass Slipped Stitch Over, and Slip one  Knit two together  Pass Slipped Stitch Over while working on small projects such as dish cloths and book marks. We will work with worsted weight cotton yarn and fingering/sock weight yarn and/or lace weight yarns, learn to read charts, and have a lot of fun. My hope is you will come to love lace and lace knitting as I have.

Here is a list of supplies we will be working with:

1 ball worsted weight cotton yarn
1 ball (220 yards is way more than we will need) fingering/sock weight yarn
size 6 or 7 needles (size 2 or 3 optional)
stitch markers (purchased or loops made from crochet thread work, too)
crochet thread for life lines
tapestry needle
scissors
straight pins for blocking
notebook
sticky notes or magnetic board and magnets (for marking your place on the chart)

After completing the projects for the Basic Lace Workshop, we will move on to making the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl. This will give you an opportunity to use your new skills and have a beautiful garment to wear after.

We will use these supplies:

600 yards (approx.) fingering for the scarf or 1,200  1,400 yards lace weight for the shawl
size 4, 5, or 6 circular needles (a minimum 24) - You will need 2 sets.

*Please consider, when you are purchasing your yarns, that if the yarn is pretty simple in coloring, your end product will be incredible. All of the lace stitches will show in a plainer yarn verses one with a lot of dramatic color changes in it. I am sorry that I did not mention this sooner

Toni


----------



## TLL

Good Morning, everyone!

My lace story really begins with the lace workshop here on KP. What a wonderful foundation the teacher Dragonflylace gave to all of us that participated in her workshop. I am so grateful. Here is where I confess that I am NOT an expert in lace knitting, but I do love it. I love the challenge. I love the patterns. I love how something so delicate looking is really so very strong and warm (a little like life - we are stronger than we think we are).

She has graciously offered to let us use the booklet she wrote and I thank her for it. We will start there and move onto other projects. I will add it here. Please start reading and checking out the wonderful links for Estonian lace and other kinds of lace that are on the web. It is so easy to get lost looking at all of those wonderful pieces of art.  I will touch base with you again when we have a better idea of how many participants we have.  Happy Reading and Imagining!


----------



## TLL

TONI HERE: HERE WE GO LADIES!!

Ok, so for those of you ready to jump in. Here is the first of the dishcloshs/washcloths that I prepared for us to do. It will include the Knit-two-together stitch, the yarn over, and the slip one-knit one-pass slip stitch over stitches. So it kind of jumps right in there. Please look closely at the descriptions of these stitches on page 8 of the booklet. When knitting with the cotton, it will be a little tricky to move the stitches around your needle, so it is good to try to stay a little looser than you normally would.

Please feel free to ask questions.

When you download the first washcloth (Waves), you will have two options: a colored chart and/or a black and white chart. As you get into lace knitting, you will notice that most charts are not colored. I love colored charts - one quick glance and I know what I need to do for the next several stitches.

It is really important to have some kind of a system to keep track of the row you are on. I started with post it/sticky notes. They were what I had available and they worked, but they lost their stick.

I have seen photos of a sliding cardboard with a window that fits the row cut out. You can only see the row you are working on with this system, but it would work. I have since moved on to the magnetic boards that you can find in JoAnne Fabrics and Hobby Lobby (where I found mine. I am sure there are other places that have them.) I like the magnets because they are more secure in holding your place and holding the pattern page down (and are stronger than the strip magnets that I had here at home and was using on the back of a cookie sheet). I like to keep my sticky note or magnet just above the row I am knitting. This way what I have done already shows and I can compare it with what I have on the needles.

So, whip out your cotton and needles and let's get started!

When you have casted on and knitted your first row, the first stitch of each row after that is *"slip as to purl or slip purlwise". (On the written instructions, I write it as "S1" or "slip one".)* As you look at that first stitch on your left hand needle (assuming you are a right hand knitter), you will notice that your working yarn is facing you. In order to KNIT, this working yarn needs to be moved to the back of your work. To give your work a nice smooth braided edge, slip the first stitch on EVERY ROW purlwise, move the working yarn between the needles to the back, then continue knitting. We will have a garter stitch edge on our cloths, so you after your first four rows, your instructions look like this: S1, K3.....The chart, however, shows 4 knit stitches, you will just have to remember to slip the first one - you will get it. 

*Knit-two-together or K2tog:* is just as it sounds, instead of knitting one stitch at a time, now you put your needle through two stitches, bring your working yarn around as if to knit and make your stitch. You will have a right-leaning decrease when you have completed this stitch.

*Yarn Over or YO*: usually this comes between two knit stitches. After knitting the first stitch bring your working yarn from the back to the front between your needles, then wrap it back over the top of the right hand needle - THIS is your YO. The working yarn is in the back again. I like to hold it down, to keep from slipping with my finger or thumb (finger gymnastics has begun  ) then knit your next stitch as you normally would. We will get lots of practice with these. You are now making lace!

*Slip one-Knit one-Pass Slip Stitch Over or S1-K1-PSSO:* This time when you slip your stitch, you slip it as IF you are going to knit it, but you don't. For a little while, it will sit on the right needle while you are knitting the next stitch. Then, with the point of your left needle, lift the slipped stitch OVER the just knitted stitch and you now have a left-leaning decrease. Once again, two stitches have turned into one.

This will get you started. Please ask questions and have fun! 
==================


----------



## TLL

One more thing before you start: Relax. Take your time. Enjoy the process.  (That was three things, wasn't it?  )


----------



## jscaplen

Toni, Have you tried this waves pattern with variegated yarn? Will it obscure the lace too much? With worsted weight, the lace might show up okay - maybe? Alternately, it could serve as a good illustration to others of why variegated yarns don't work well in lace projects. 
I was thinking that there was no need to get more since just I bought a mega-skein for the RMT projects. I neglected to take into account the fact that it would be tied up in the March project. I could work one from the middle & the other from the outside I guess.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Toni, Have you tried this waves pattern with variegated yarn? Will it obscure the lace too much? With worsted weight, the lace might show up okay - maybe? Alternately, it could serve as a good illustration to others of why variegated yarns don't work well in lace projects.
> I was thinking that there was no need to get more since just I bought a mega-skein for the RMT projects. I neglected to take into account the fact that it would be tied up in the March project. I could work one from the middle & the other from the outside I guess.


Actually, no, I haven't, because lace does get lost in those busy yarns, but I have some that I could do that with.


----------



## imashelefrat

If I understand correctly, there will be a series of small projects. Is it possible to make them as one narrow or "normal" width and keep going to the length needed. If yes, what is the suggested stitch count?
My reason: I don't use dishcloths.


----------



## jangmb

Am I the last our LP to post "I'm in!" Thanks for the links of DFL. I did not get them organized at the time, so now will be my chance. 

I do not have plain cotton on hand, so I will use a variegated/spotted yarn. At the very least it will be an example of just how the multi colored yarns change the overall look of a pattern and really how lost the lace can get. 

Good to see a case/workshop of basics in lace again. It's the best way to get new lace lovers comfortable with lace.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Toni, Have you tried this waves pattern with variegated yarn? Will it obscure the lace too much? With worsted weight, the lace might show up okay - maybe? Alternately, it could serve as a good illustration to others of why variegated yarns don't work well in lace projects.
> I was thinking that there was no need to get more since just I bought a mega-skein for the RMT projects. I neglected to take into account the fact that it would be tied up in the March project. I could work one from the middle & the other from the outside I guess.


That's what I'm thinking I'll do with my skein that's tied up with the March RMT project.


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I'm thinking I'll do with my skein that's tied up with the March RMT project.


...so the two of us will probably end up tied up in knots.


----------



## TLL

imashelefrat said:


> If I understand correctly, there will be a series of small projects. Is it possible to make them as one narrow or "normal" width and keep going to the length needed. If yes, what is the suggested stitch count?
> My reason: I don't use dishcloths.


Good question!!! I was just thinking about that this morning. Go ahead and cast on the 45 stitches the cloth calls for and knit it up. The next cloth calls for the same number of stitches, so when we get that far, you will be just fine to keep going. I will work on the third cloth to have that ready for you, but it will be an easy transition. :thumbup:

What yarn are you using? What size needles? It will be fun to see the differences comparing your project to the others. 

PS: We love to see photos!!! Please post photos of progress and questions and finished projects. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

How is it going? I couldn't find the post, someone was having problems. As you have probably figured out by now, a lot of knitting is ripping and tinking. It is part of the deal. That is where relaxing and enjoying the process comes into play. 

Here are a few photos showing close ups of the various stitches we are doing and the stitch markers I am using.

When I cast on, I have come to the conclusion that if I read the first row of a pattern from left to right and place the stitch markers (SM's) where the pattern calls for them, it is much easier for me to keep track of the stitch count. Using this cloth, for example:

Cast on 4 stitches (sts), place the marker (PM), cast on 13 more sts, PM, 11 sts, PM, 13 sts, PM, 4 sts - done! I have my 45 stitches on the needle and I know that it is the correct count because I have double checked before moving onto the next section.  Whew! (My SM's are pretty light in color - silver jump rings and pastel pink crochet thread loops), but they are there and, hopefully, you can see them.


----------



## missbronx

I' m not sure how to find the post. I'm using my bookmarked one from last week. It did provide me with the downloads. I did not see anything posted on the forum today. I guess I'm asking how to find this on any given day. Thank you.


----------



## TLL

missbronx said:


> I' m not sure how to find the post. I'm using my bookmarked one from last week. It did provide me with the downloads. I did not see anything posted on the forum today. I guess I'm asking how to find this on any given day. Thank you.


Now that you have found us (Yeah!), you should receive emails on a pretty regular basis letting you know that there are new postings here. The downloads should be on the first page here. I am adding teachings as we go, also.

Welcome, missbronx!


----------



## TLL

Here are step-by-step photos of the Knit-two-together (K2tog) stitch:


----------



## TLL

As you can tell by now, I am approaching this as if you have never done these stitches before.

Here are step-by-step photos of the Yarn Over (YO) stitch:


----------



## tulip2

I am not finding any " workshops", plus I am not that great at links, is it just a post to different stitches like the above or is there an actual workshop scheduled for a particular time ? Someone mentioned downloads, I did not see any. Where should I go?


----------



## TLL

Next stitch - Slip 1-Knit 1-Pass Slip Stitch Over:


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Great! Have you found the information on the first page?


I have, was looking at the first download of lace knitting.
Thanks.


----------



## TLL

By now, some of you are working with the Waves cloth chart. I find it very useful to have a pencil handy. I would have put tally marks somewhere to note how many garter stitch rows I had done at the beginning, I count out the number of knit stitches if there are several in a row, and, even though I really like my magnetic board I don't trust that the magnets will not move, so I draw a little arrow pointing toward the row that I will do the next time I pick up my knitting. By the time I am done knitting a project, there are notes all over the place.


----------



## Tutuknit2

Are we starting with the diamond motif? is there a pattern? I have printed the diamond motif chart. Thanks--I have not done a workshop so not sure how to proceed. Lee


----------



## KittyChris

Toni, great start. I will be lurking here. I see the triangle lace pattern at the end of DFL's booklet. If you talk about that pattern at some point I can post a picture of the scarf I made using only that pattern.


----------



## Tutuknit2

Went back and found the Wave pattern. What size needles do you recommend?


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> Are we starting with the diamond motif? is there a pattern? I have printed the diamond motif chart. Thanks--I have not done a workshop so not sure how to proceed. Lee


That diamond motif is part of the booklet, but needed some color changes. We are actually working on the Waves cloth. That can be found a few postings away from my original post with the booklet. I have added more instructions along the way today, so if you could read through the postings, I think you will find them a big help.

Please let me know if you have anymore questions. I'm glad you are here!


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> Went back and found the Wave pattern. What size needles do you recommend?


Great! I did mine with size 7(4.5 mm) needles. Have fun!


----------



## damemary

I'd like to give it a try. I should mention that I've started to read through the material, but I couldn't access the links in it. Have I missed something? Looking forward to it.



Designer1234 said:


> Welcome to the Lace workshop with TLL (Toni)
> 
> I am delighted to open this workshop as Toni is a wonderful lace knitter and I know you will enjoy every moment of this class.
> 
> I am Designer1234 (Shirley), and there are a few requests as to how to follow the workshop information.
> 
> *When you arrive at the workshop, (here) please sign 'I'm in so that we can add you to the count and the teacher and the section will have some idea of the number of people who are interested in this class. Once I see your I'm In, I will enter it in the count and will then delete the post*.
> 
> We ask that you join in the class, and if you have any suggestions or information, please check with the teacher as in any knitting project there are different ideas and ways to do things. If your suggestion fits into the class information, she will let you know . Otherwise we ask you to please use her suggests. Don't hestitate to join in, as we are on line, we hope that you carry on a conversation about what you are doing. Please don't hesitate to ask questions and to
> enjoy yourself!!
> 
> Toni will tell you a bit about her lace history. So ladies,
> Welcome! I will start deleting the I'm ins' right now.
> 
> I know you expected the workshop to open last night but we had a bit of emergency with my Grand daughter - she is home and feeling better now. It is 6:30 am in Vancouver island and I do apologize for keeping you and Toni waiting.
> 
> Away we go!


----------



## kaixixang

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you do so. I was trying to avoid a trip to the store for more plain cotton. I might just knit up the variegated anyway - although I need ink for the printer so I should go. I hate shopping - waste of good knitting time.


If you have a single-purpose printer try http://www.printpal.com

You can get the "brand" inks from this website too. Just remember --> free shipping! This isn't a coupon code...actual fact. If you have a 3 or 4 function printer you need to stay with "Brand" ink/toner. Your printer won't recognize anything else.

You should see my notes on the current sock I'm working on...not posting that photo - just noting that I've got calculations for repeats, tic marks for successful finished routines, and a careful separation for the fact I'm doing two items at once.

I'm almost to the toe for both...so I'm downloading and saving these workshop files to the KP Member TLL folder on THIS computer. You know photos will be posted ASAP on THIS workshop information file work.


----------



## Chesneys

TLL said:


> How is it going? I couldn't find the post, someone was having problems. As you have probably figured out by now, a lot of knitting is ripping and tinking. It is part of the deal. That is where relaxing and enjoying the process comes into play.
> 
> Here are a few photos showing close ups of the various stitches we are doing and the stitch markers I am using.
> 
> When I cast on, I have come to the conclusion that if I read the first row of a pattern from left to right and place the stitch markers (SM's) where the pattern calls for them, it is much easier for me to keep track of the stitch count. Using this cloth, for example:
> 
> Cast on 4 stitches (sts), place the marker (PM), cast on 13 more sts, PM, 11 sts, PM, 13 sts, PM, 4 sts - done! I have my 45 stitches on the needle and I know that it is the correct count because I have double checked before moving onto the next section.  Whew! (My SM's are pretty light in color - silver jump rings and pastel pink crochet thread loops), but they are there and, hopefully, you can see them.


Ok, I feel like a new bride that needs a cookbook that starts with "Face the stove". I have the chart and finally found the matching pattern in the lace book, but everything starts with 27 stitches. Where is the pattern we are using, please? The one with 45 stitches and borders and such?


----------



## Ronie

I love to see other peoples notes they make on their patterns. I mark mine up too and I have learned to make sure I understand my notes 
Great start Toni! I think the yarn you are using for the demo's is great.. it really shows the different moves you are making.


----------



## linda09

I'm in though mainly as a spectator - got a really hectic month ahead - but looking forward to lots of interesting tips.


----------



## impatient knitter

Can someone tell me if we need to "print out" the booklet from DFL? Or can we just use it as it appears on-screen?

I'm trying to do too many things, all at the same time, I think: Finish off a second sock for my niece in MT; finishing up a bib, hat, and buddy blanket set, all in a "polar bear" motif for new great-grand nephew; and now wanting to take this Workshop on knitting lace. Guess the other stuff will have to wait a bit longer. Really want to "get the hang" of this knitting lace thingy.

Please and thank you for answering my questions.
...gloria


----------



## TLL

This is the materials list that was posted in the announcement link:

The Basic Lace Workshop will consist of getting familiar with Yarn Overs, Knit two together, Slip one  Knit one  Pass Slipped Stitch Over, and Slip one  Knit two together  Pass Slipped Stitch Over while working on small projects such as dish cloths and book marks. We will work with worsted weight cotton yarn and fingering/sock weight yarn and/or lace weight yarns, learn to read charts, and have a lot of fun. My hope is you will come to love lace and lace knitting as I have.

Here is a list of supplies we will be working with:

1 ball worsted weight cotton yarn
1 ball (220 yards is way more than we will need) fingering/sock weight yarn
size 6 or 7 needles (size 2 or 3 optional)
stitch markers (purchased or loops made from crochet thread work, too)
crochet thread for life lines
tapestry needle
scissors
straight pins for blocking
notebook
sticky notes or magnetic board and magnets (for marking your place on the chart)

After completing the projects for the Basic Lace Workshop, we will move on to making the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl. This will give you an opportunity to use your new skills and have a beautiful garment to wear after. 

We will use these supplies:

600 yards (approx.) fingering for the scarf or 1,200  1,400 yards lace weight for the shawl
size 4, 5, or 6 circular needles (a minimum 24) - You will need 2 sets.

*Please consider, when you are purchasing your yarns, that if the yarn is pretty simple in coloring, your end product will be incredible. All of the lace stitches will show in a plainer yarn verses one with a lot of dramatic color changes in it. I am sorry that I did not mention this sooner


----------



## TLL

Chesneys said:


> Ok, I feel like a new bride that needs a cookbook that starts with "Face the stove". I have the chart and finally found the matching pattern in the lace book, but everything starts with 27 stitches. Where is the pattern we are using, please? The one with 45 stitches and borders and such?


Hi Chesneys, The information in the booklet is for your reference. The Waves pattern with the 45 sts is farther down on page 1 with other information. We will get it sorted together. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

damemary said:


> I'd like to give it a try. I should mention that I've started to read through the material, but I couldn't access the links in it. Have I missed something? Looking forward to it.


Hi damemary, I'd love for you to give it a try. I will see what I can do about those links. I know I checked them out, but maybe they need to be loaded separately. Thank you for letting me know.

Please read through all of our pages here carefully. There is a Waves pattern and stitch information AND I just re-posted the materials list from the announcement link.

Hi friend - nice to see you here !! Designer1234


----------



## TLL

impatient knitter said:


> Can someone tell me if we need to "print out" the booklet from DFL? Or can we just use it as it appears on-screen?
> 
> I'm trying to do too many things, all at the same time, I think: Finish off a second sock for my niece in MT; finishing up a bib, hat, and buddy blanket set, all in a "polar bear" motif for new great-grand nephew; and now wanting to take this Workshop on knitting lace. Guess the other stuff will have to wait a bit longer. Really want to "get the hang" of this knitting lace thingy.
> 
> Please and thank you for answering my questions.
> ...gloria


The booklet is a reference for you. I have several posts here that will most certainly get you started, just read through carefully. They are mixed in with everyone's "I'm ins".


----------



## Designer1234

*Toni - to refer you to your post about how to keep track of your stitches, I don't have to do this very often but I used a plastic file folder and cut a 
row 1/4 "wide strip straight across the folder - and cut out between the two edges. then I place my pattern showing the row I am knitting in the space or you can put the paper through the space and have one edge following the row so that you can read the pattern. I don't know whether this would work but it might be something they can use for now*. Designer1234


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> *Toni - to refer you to your post about how to keep track of your stitches, I don't have to do this very often but I used a plastic file folder and cut a
> row 1/4 "wide strip straight across the folder - and cut out between the two edges. then I place my pattern showing the row I am knitting in the space or you can put the paper through the space and have one edge following the row so that you can read the pattern. I don't know whether this would work but it might be something they can use for now*. Designer1234


Thanks for the idea, Shirley.


----------



## TLL

Pril said:


> I'm in. Although I may not get time to make a shawl, I am looking forward to learning lace on a small scale to begin with. I have only been knitting for about a month, self taught from you-tube. I can read and follow charts and do all the required stitches, but definitely need to learn how to keep my yarn-overs consistent. Thank you for time and effort in doing the KAL.


Way to go!!! Only a month!!! Congratulations! You have learned a lot in a short time. We will be doing several small projects and they will give you lots of practice to get those YO's consistent. Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lace_knitting

http://lacismuseum.org/exhibit/Knitted%20Lace%20of%20Estonia/ - these pieces are incredible!!! Well worth the time for you to check out this slide show.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search - there are several directions you can go with this one.  Estonian lace, Orenburg lace, Nancy Bush, Barbara Walker, etc.

Have fun!


----------



## jadancey

Hi Toni, love this pattern. I was wondering what cast on you use?


----------



## tulip2

I have not worked off a chart, and I think you said you would cover that later, is that right? I can't quite figure out the chart for the Waves.....so am following the written pattern..
Great Workshop, thank you for explaining everything in so much detail, very helpful!


----------



## TLL

jadancey said:


> Hi Toni, love this pattern. I was wondering what cast on you use?


Hi jadancey, most of the time I use the knitted cast on for my projects - it is easy, stretchy and works for most everything I make. That is what I am using here. Are you familiar with it? Make a slip knot and knit your stitches onto your needle.


----------



## RosD

Thank you so much Toni, I have just finished my Waves Dishcloth. As you know I am fairly new to charts but I have to say I absolutely loved your colour chart. I was just going to start it and see how I went, but I didn't want to stop. I enjoyed it so much. If I have black and white charts from now on, I'm going to spend the time coloring them in!!! So much easier. I love it. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...I was just going to start it and see how I went, but I didn't want to stop. .. 💞


Why doesn't that surprise me? 
Pretty.
I cast on in a few odd moments but didn't get back to it.


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> I have not worked off a chart, and I think you said you would cover that later, is that right? I can't quite figure out the chart for the Waves.....so am following the written pattern..
> Great Workshop, thank you for explaining everything in so much detail, very helpful!


Oh, I am so glad you are being helped with this information. 

The biggest thing about charts is that they are a visual representation of the written pattern. The symbols take the place of the words, the colors (if you are using a colored chart) help the symbols get your attention so you can read the chart more quickly.

In approximately the middle of page 4, I posted a photo of the bottom corner of the Waves chart. It is really important to take time to study a pattern in its entirety to sort it all out. The bottom corner tells us that the charted information begins on row 5, stitch 5 (we have already knitted the first four rows AND the first four stitches of the 5th row). The numbered row at the bottom tells us which stitch we are on. The odd numbers in the column on the right tell us which Right Side (RS) row we are on. (We knew that we needed to knit four garter rows at the beginning of our cloth and four garter stitches at the beginning and end of each row because it is stated at the top of the charts page and at the beginning of the written instructions.) So when we look at the chart, we know that we need to Slip 1 Purlwise (to get a nice, smooth, braided side), Knit 3, and read the chart.

Let's take Row 7, for example: S1,K3, Slip stitch Marker (SM - I use a different color here to remind me that I am at the end or beginning of the row). Our chart has 4 white squares. When you look at the key, it tells you that the white square represents a knit stitch on the Right Side of your fabric AND (if our chart showed the WS rows, the white squares mean to purl on the WS). So, I counted out those 4 white square, penciled in my number 4 in one of those squares and noticed that the next square is different. It is green with a diagonal leaning to the right. This means that the resulting stitch will end up leaning to the right. This is the Knit-2-together or K2tog (I have done a careful photo- step-by-step of how to do this stitch on page 3). This also tells me that I am decreasing the number of stitches I have on my needle in that section.

The next square shows us a lavender colored square with a circle in it. The is a Yarn Over (YO) and we will make an increase in our stitches, or add one stitch to our count. (There is a photo demonstration of the Yarn Over on page 3.)

The 3rd new stitch you will learn to recognize on this chart is the Slip 1-Knit 1-Pass Slip Stitch Over or S1-K1-PSSO. It is a left leaning decrease, therefore it is represented by a left leaning slanted line. (This is shown on p.4.) If you want your project to stay "square", for each increase in stitches there needs to be a decrease, so you will noticed that I have kept them pretty well balanced on this wash cloth.

Try to practice using the symbols to tell you which stitch to make. Then try use the written instructions as a reference, or back up, if you can.  You can do this. :thumbup:

Sometime charts will show the Wrong Side (WS) rows or even numbered rows. This one does not. After the garter rows, each WS row begins with the 4 garter sts, then you purl until you get to the last 4 sts and knit all 4 stitches to end the row.

I hope this helps with the charts. I will be able to check in on you in early in the morning and in the evening the next couple of days. I am sorry that I will not be able to be right here like I was today. Post your questions and your photos  I will get back to you asap. Have fun!!!


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Toni, I have just finished my Waves Dishcloth. As you know I am fairly new to charts but I have to say I absolutely loved your colour chart. I was just going to start it and see how I went, but I didn't want to stop. I enjoyed it so much. If I have black and white charts from now on, I'm going to spend the time coloring them in!!! So much easier. I love it. 💞


Ros, that is great!!! Thank you for your photo of your completed chart, you speedy girl you!!! Your cloth looks wonderful!!!

Colored charts are the best, aren't they?! I do the same thing. I will take the time to color in a chart from a different project also. It is so much easier for me to read. :thumbup:


----------



## Aimee'smom

On row 17 - might have been further if I wasn't decorated with band aids on the ends of both thumbs and two fingers.

We live in the middle of nowhere so thinking ahead to the fingering yarn - would KnitPicks Pallette in Silver or Gloss fingering in Robot be decent choices?


----------



## TLL

imashelefrat said:


> Will try to decide tomorrow.
> Thank you.


Ok. It will be fun to see what you decide to do.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Ros, that is great!!! Thank you for your photo of your completed chart, you speedy girl you!!! Your cloth looks wonderful!!!
> 
> Colored charts are the best, aren't they?! I do the same thing. I will take the time to color in a chart from a different project also. It is so much easier for me to read. :thumbup:


Thank you so much Toni, I just cannot believe how easy the colour chart was!!! I'm going to grab my Estonian Lace Book and have another look, the world's my oyster now!!! There will be no stopping me with many more Lace projects. 💞


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> On row 17 - might have been further if I wasn't decorated with band aids on the ends of both thumbs and two fingers.
> 
> We live in the middle of nowhere so thinking ahead to the fingering yarn - would KnitPicks Pallette in Silver or Gloss fingering in Robot be decent choices?


Oooooh! I think either one of them would be very pretty! 

Yes, bandaids are a bit of hindrance.  I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Toni, I just cannot believe how easy the colour chart was!!! I'm going to grab my Estonian Lace Book and have another look, the world's my oyster now!!! There will be no stopping me with many more Lace projects. 💞


Can you hear me laughing out loud way over here?!!! You are such a woman after my own heart!!!! Have fun, Ros!!! I was just looking at my Estonian lace books (yes, I have more than one.  ) last night and thinking about how those charts need to be re-done and how much free time I need and....  (This is a workshop! I think I am supposed to be serious here.  )


----------



## craftyone51

I have completed my waves dishcloth using the colored chart and it was so easy to follow. I used the markers. I'll post a picture soon. This was fun and I love the finished cloth. I used a size 3 bamboo needle, which is the size I use on all my dishcloths.


----------



## tulip2

oh, I get it! Have been figuring out the chart based on your great explanation. I am going slowly, sort of double checking with the written instructions, but I get it. What was confusing me at first was that my printer didn't print the double numbers on the right side, so row 11 was a 1 and so on. Then when I re-read your instructions I could figure it out. So tomorrow I am going to practice knitting from the chart...
I have always been intimidated by charts and now I am actually beginning to understand it. THANK YOU!


----------



## kaixixang

I just spent 5 minutes +/- studying the waves dishcloth pattern. Concern over the knit cast-on...but with 4-6 rows garter I would NOT have any problematic slip stitches at the beginning of row to mess up the 1st row cast on.

I'll be doing this in a light-weight cotton blend in pastel colors...but I won't have to break-off any current project. Whew!


----------



## damemary

Hurrah to 51 of us so far. I haven't found the lace booklet yet. I keep getting fascinated with the links. Off to the next tangent....


----------



## damemary

Count me in the chart fearful.



tulip2 said:


> I have not worked off a chart, and I think you said you would cover that later, is that right? I can't quite figure out the chart for the Waves.....so am following the written pattern..
> Great Workshop, thank you for explaining everything in so much detail, very helpful!


----------



## damemary

TLL said:


> Can you hear me laughing out loud way over here?!!! You are such a woman after my own heart!!!! Have fun, Ros!!! I was just looking at my Estonian lace books (yes, I have more than one.  ) last night and thinking about how those charts need to be re-done and how much free time I need and....  (This is a workshop! I think I am supposed to be serious here.  )


 :XD: Please never curb your humor. Love it.


----------



## Belle1

Toni -- here is a picture of the finished dishcloth. I used some cotton I had on hand -- I think it was Peaches & Cream and size US 7 needles. The finished cloth ended up being 10.5" by 9.5" -- pretty big by my usual dishcloth standards. And I guess this answers the question earlier about variegated yarns -- yep, you basically lose the lace pattern although you can see that something is going on.


----------



## McCarley

I am in !


----------



## jscaplen

damemary said:


> Count me in the chart fearful.


Follow tulip2's lead - use the written instructions to help you along & you should be fine.
When you can read your knitting & follow it on the chart, you will find the charts much more intuitive & quicker to use.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- here is a picture of the finished dishcloth. ..


Belle, this is a great illustration of yarn that is too busy for lace. What I had there looks exactly the same - but it is Bernat. I ended up buying a solid colour after but then kind of felt guilty because I had intimated that I would use the variegated to demonstrate the effect for those that might be new to lace. So thank you for picking up my slack. ;-)


----------



## marywallis

I would like to join. I did a scarf a few years ago, but do need refreshing. Lace scarfs are so lovely and make you feel special. Thanks for the opportunity. Mw


----------



## johannecw

I'd like to be part of this workshop. Thank you.


----------



## Ronie

what a nice comparison between Belle's and Ros's washcloth!! a good idea on how the two different colorways work  and you two ladies are lightening fast!!! LOL I am doing mine in a variegated blue and should be done some time today.. 

I remember when I first started off learning charts I had no idea I was suppose to Purl back on the even rows... so it turned out very difficult to knit and didn't look anything like the picture.. Those purl rows are very important... 

I also did a lot of comparing written to charted and then I took a lace workshop here... Toni is doing a great job!!! so much information in just a few pages ... 

I see that both the booklet and the Waves pattern are on page 1 now so it will be very easy to find..


----------



## rjazz

I will be reading along, hoping to be less intimidated...


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I have completed my waves dishcloth using the colored chart and it was so easy to follow. I used the markers. I'll post a picture soon. This was fun and I love the finished cloth. I used a size 3 bamboo needle, which is the size I use on all my dishcloths.


Size 3!!! I am impressed! I look forward to seeing your photo.  What did your dimensions end up being?


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> what a nice comparison between Belle's and Ros's washcloth!! a good idea on how the two different colorways work  and you two ladies are lightening fast!!! LOL I am doing mine in a variegated blue and should be done some time today..
> 
> I remember when I first started off learning charts I had no idea I was suppose to Purl back on the even rows... so it turned out very difficult to knit and didn't look anything like the picture.. Those purl rows are very important...
> 
> I also did a lot of comparing written to charted and then I took a lace workshop here... Toni is doing a great job!!! so much information in just a few pages ...
> 
> I see that both the booklet and the Waves pattern are on page 1 now so it will be very easy to find..


Thank you, Ronie! There is so much to learn at first. Everyone is doing so well. It will be great to see your blue cloth when you finish. 

I am glad that you spotted the booklet and Waves pattern on p. 1. I am thinking that all of the information will get condensed eventually and be easier to find. (Designer has her work cut out for her!)


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> oh, I get it! Have been figuring out the chart based on your great explanation. I am going slowly, sort of double checking with the written instructions, but I get it. What was confusing me at first was that my printer didn't print the double numbers on the right side, so row 11 was a 1 and so on. Then when I re-read your instructions I could figure it out. So tomorrow I am going to practice knitting from the chart...
> I have always been intimidated by charts and now I am actually beginning to understand it. THANK YOU!


YEAH!!! I am so glad it is getting sorted out for you!!! Enjoy! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris

Toni, I hope you don't mind, I thought I would post a picture here of what I use to hold my charts. I bought a roll of half inch wide magnet strip for a project in Sunday school and used the rest to hold my charts on a cookie sheet. I'm using the Lacey triangle chart from DFLs booklet here as I have not printed off the waves chart yet. The magnetic strip comes with a sticky side, so I remove the plastic and stuck half inch white grosgrain tape on one strip and metallic wrapping paper on the other strip.


----------



## TLL

damemary said:


> Hurrah to 51 of us so far. I haven't found the lace booklet yet. I keep getting fascinated with the links. Off to the next tangent....


It is so easy to get lost on those rabbit trails.... 

The booklet is a download at the end of my first post on p.1. I hope you can find it now.


----------



## Ronie

KittyChris I love the length you get when you use the 'Craft magnets' I am sure I have a roll of that in my craft stash


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I just spent 5 minutes +/- studying the waves dishcloth pattern. Concern over the knit cast-on...but with 4-6 rows garter I would NOT have any problematic slip stitches at the beginning of row to mess up the 1st row cast on.
> 
> I'll be doing this in a light-weight cotton blend in pastel colors...but I won't have to break-off any current project. Whew!


You are so analytical.  I do not slip the first stitch on the first row, because it does not work, but blends right into the cloth anyway. 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- here is a picture of the finished dishcloth. I used some cotton I had on hand -- I think it was Peaches & Cream and size US 7 needles. The finished cloth ended up being 10.5" by 9.5" -- pretty big by my usual dishcloth standards. And I guess this answers the question earlier about variegated yarns -- yep, you basically lose the lace pattern although you can see that something is going on.


Thank you, Belle! You are so quick! I started one, but it is not done. Your yarn is a great example of how different yarns work or don't work with lace. Thank you!


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> hmmm great way to lean charts which i am very scared of... im in...


You can do this, Diane. One step at a time. Read all of my posts. They break it down pretty carefully. Welcome aboard!


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> Toni, I hope you don't mind, I thought I would post a picture here of what I use to hold my charts. I bought a roll of half inch wide magnet strip for a project in Sunday school and used the rest to hold my charts on a cookie sheet. I'm using the Lacey triangle chart from DFLs booklet here as I have not printed off the waves chart yet. The magnetic strip comes with a sticky side, so I remove the plastic and stuck half inch white grosgrain tape on one strip and metallic wrapping paper on the other strip.


That is a great idea, Chris! Then your magnet is long enough to fit over the whole row. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MissMelba

I too was intimidated by the charts but love them now. Keep working with them and once they 'click' you will see how great they are.


----------



## TLL

rjazz said:


> I will be reading along, hoping to be less intimidated...


You can do this. I hope you pick up your needles and give it a try.


----------



## TLL

Welcome to all of you who are still signing in!!! Please read through all of the information that I have posted to get you started. (There is a LOT at first.) We are having a great time. The water's fine!


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> Do we need to try to finish this at a certain time? I have made some mistakes but I can already see that I am going to like the chart.


Good Morning, NanaW, Periodically I will post a new pattern and some notes to go with it, but you work at a pace that is best for you. The information will be here. (I meant to respond to your post yesterday. Sorry!)


----------



## TLL

impatient knitter said:


> Did I miss the answer to my question: Do we have to *print out* the "booklet" at the beginning of these posts??
> 
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


Only if you want to. There is wonderful information in that little booklet that you may want to refer to at a later date - saving it on your computer works, too.


----------



## tulip2

Worked with the chart again with "fresh" morning eyes, such a great way to learn it! I love the colors!


----------



## impatient knitter

TLL said:


> Only if you want to. There is wonderful information in that little booklet that you may want to refer to at a later date - saving it on your computer works, too.


Thank you. I do have it on my hard-drive AND on a jump drive. It's just that 23 pages is a lot of wear and tear on my printer.

Also, _must_ I use cotton yarn? I'm working a baby bib in it right now (no lace), and I'm finding it "unpleasant" to work with. I have regular acrylic knitting worsted, in white, and I thought I might try that? I also have several solid-colors of "sock-weight" yarn. I have every conceivable size of straight needles, and a set of addi "click" interchangeable circular needles. Which would you suggest I use?

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Worked with the chart again with "fresh" morning eyes, such a great way to learn it! I love the colors!


I am so glad it is working better for you today. A good night's rest makes such a difference, doesn't it. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you. I do have it on my hard-drive AND on a jump drive. It's just that 23 pages is a lot of wear and tear on my printer.
> 
> Also, _must_ I use cotton yarn? I'm working a baby bib in it right now (no lace), and I'm finding it "unpleasant" to work with. I have regular acrylic knitting worsted, in white, and I thought I might try that? I also have several solid-colors of "sock-weight" yarn. I have every conceivable size of straight needles, and a set of addi "click" interchangeable circular needles. Which would you suggest I use?
> 
> Please and thank you...
> ...gloria


Good Morning, gloria, you are welcome to use whatever you are comfortable with. I am sorry the cotton is not working for you. (I chose cotton so we would have a useable product after investing all of that time and energy.) Perhaps a larger needle than what you are using? I made mine with a size 7 (4.5 mm) straight needles. I love my bamboo. The yarn stays on much better than the slippery metal needles that I grew up with. Circular needles work also, just switch from one end to the other as you finish the row. Does this help?


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> Just saw the notice of the workshop-count me in! I've never done lace before- sounds like a good time to learn. Thanks for the workshop! :thumbup:


Welcome!!! Thank you so much! Please start at the beginning and read carefully through the various informational posts.


----------



## impatient knitter

TLL said:


> Good Morning, gloria, you are welcome to use whatever you are comfortable with. I am sorry the cotton is not working for you. (I chose cotton so we would have a useable product after investing all of that time and energy.) Perhaps a larger needle than what you are using? I made mine with a size 7 (4.5 mm) straight needles. I love my bamboo. The yarn stays on much better than the slippery metal needles that I grew up with. Circular needles work also, just switch from one end to the other as you finish the row. Does this help?


Yes, it does help, thank you, Toni. My size 7 circular needle is "busy" with another project, but I suppose I could put that on a holder for the time being. (It's not something that has a deadline.) I'm using a cotton similar to "dishcloth" cotton, with a size 6 circular needle for the bib I'm making, but in the case of the lace, I suppose I could go up to a size 8 with the cotton? I'll give that a try first, and see how it works.

Thanks again, Toni.
...gloria


----------



## debbie pataky

Been knitting lace....but charts that's another story....I have all these patterns that are charts no written.....so I am looking forward to knitting the large shawl with lace weight yarn....materials are ready to go. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Size 3!!! I am impressed! I look forward to seeing your photo.  What did your dimensions end up being?


7.5 x 9, my usual pattern I make (zig zag) is similar to this and comes out more square at 8.5 x 8.5. I usually do a moss stitch edging instead of garter. I'll post a picture of one of these also. I also use a solid and variegated color changing color every 2 rows. I seem to sell a lot of these. This pattern is easily memorized. I don't have a smart phone and hubby is the one who downloads pictures from the camera into the computer. Hopefully, I can get him to get these downloaded soon.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lace_knitting
> 
> http://lacismuseum.org/exhibit/Knitted%20Lace%20of%20Estonia/ - these pieces are incredible!!! Well worth the time for you to check out this slide show.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search - there are several directions you can go with this one.  Estonian lace, Orenburg lace, Nancy Bush, Barbara Walker, etc.
> 
> Have fun!


That Estonian Lace slide show is really mind blowing. The craftswoman ship is stunning. Thanx for including this link.


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Toni, I have just finished my Waves Dishcloth. As you know I am fairly new to charts but I have to say I absolutely loved your colour chart. I was just going to start it and see how I went, but I didn't want to stop. I enjoyed it so much. If I have black and white charts from now on, I'm going to spend the time coloring them in!!! So much easier. I love it. 💞


Gosh, Ros--such a slow poke (LOL)!


----------



## irishrose24

I have a question-my chart says 41 stitches and I need to add the the 4 knitted on each side , which is 8 more making 49 stitchestotal. Yet, the written directions say to cast on 45 stitches. Is the 45 st. in the written directions a misprint?


----------



## jscaplen

irishrose24 said:


> I have a question-my chart says 41 stitches...


On the right hand side, you will notice that the count starts with 5. 
So you knit the 4 border stitches, start the chart at stitch #5, knit across to the 41st stitch & then add the other 4 border stitches. The total of 45 is correct.


----------



## tamarque

impatient knitter said:


> Thank you. I do have it on my hard-drive AND on a jump drive. It's just that 23 pages is a lot of wear and tear on my printer.
> 
> Also, _must_ I use cotton yarn? I'm working a baby bib in it right now (no lace), and I'm finding it "unpleasant" to work with. I have regular acrylic knitting worsted, in white, and I thought I might try that? I also have several solid-colors of "sock-weight" yarn. I have every conceivable size of straight needles, and a set of addi "click" interchangeable circular needles. Which would you suggest I use?
> 
> I hate printing out patterns. It would wear out my printer in an eye blink if I did that. What I do is save things in PDF format and then open that up in its own window. I work from there on patterns, moving the pattern up or down the page as needed. I usually place the working row at the top or bottom edge of the page to visually keep track of the pattern row.
> 
> I find that as I get to know the pattern it is easy to read where I am at if the pattern page moves. This really saves printer wear and tear and ink.
> 
> As for yarn--there are cottons and there are cottons. I tend to you S & C for utilitarian items but there are much softer cottons on the market. Lionbrand Cotton was a favorite of mine for things like market bags. Also, Lionbrand Cottonease which is an acrylic blend. Knit Picks cottons are well rated altho I have not used them. I share this only because acrylics are not the greatest for a functional wash or dish cloth, IMHO.


----------



## kaixixang

I've changed my mind about the multicolored cotton blend...I just found an unused 500-1000+ yard ball of a mostly cotton blend in glittery white --> for the final product. I'm using acrylic for the stash-busting fun projects before all of the "panels" are laid out into the final project. Or do we just decide independently what order?


----------



## SueWilson49

I'm in, looking forward to this, I love adding lace to homewares.


----------



## TLL

impatient knitter said:


> Yes, it does help, thank you, Toni. My size 7 circular needle is "busy" with another project, but I suppose I could put that on a holder for the time being. (It's not something that has a deadline.) I'm using a cotton similar to "dishcloth" cotton, with a size 6 circular needle for the bib I'm making, but in the case of the lace, I suppose I could go up to a size 8 with the cotton? I'll give that a try first, and see how it works.
> 
> Thanks again, Toni.
> ...gloria


When knitting lace, we need the larger needles anyway. It will just make your cloth softer. Which would make a nice gift with a bar of soap, maybe?


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I have a question-my chart says 41 stitches and I need to add the the 4 knitted on each side , which is 8 more making 49 stitchestotal. Yet, the written directions say to cast on 45 stitches. Is the 45 st. in the written directions a misprint?


The bottom right hand corner of your chart starts with #5 (1 - 4 would be the first 4 stitches), then goes to 41 where you need to add the last 4 stitches. This would equal 45 sts. Is that more clear? I'm sorry! I was just trying to make nice big charts.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> That Estonian Lace slide show is really mind blowing. The craftswoman ship is stunning. Thanx for including this link.


It is pretty amazing, isn't it?!!! I was hooked from the get-go.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I've changed my mind about the multicolored cotton blend...I just found an unused 500-1000+ yard ball of a mostly cotton blend in glittery white --> for the final product. I'm using acrylic for the stash-busting fun projects before all of the "panels" are laid out into the final project. Or do we just decide independently what order?


Hi KX, I'm not quite sure which "panels" you are referring to. I have several cotton wash cloths and a couple of fingering bookmarks that we will be making before starting the final project, the Winter Wonderland scarf/shawl.

Yesterday, someone asked about making a scarf out of the washcloth charts, could that be what you mean?


----------



## JanOS

Wow, it took me a 1/2 hour to find the workshop this am. Tried to print, error in printing, started again, someone in cyberspace decided to do an update on the computer. So, back to square one, found it again, got everything printed, but the print came out really TINY. Have made notes, going to go knit to relax. I love the humor in the posts, really excited about these projects. Great job in explaining Toni!


----------



## TLL

JanOS said:


> Wow, it took me a 1/2 hour to find the workshop this am. Tried to print, error in printing, started again, someone in cyberspace decided to do an update on the computer. So, back to square one, found it again, got everything printed, but the print came out really TINY. Have made notes, going to go knit to relax. I love the humor in the posts, really excited about these projects. Great job in explaining Toni!


I'm sorry you have had so much trouble getting started. Crazy! I am not sure why it printed so small. I am glad you can make it work. :thumbup: Please send photos!  And Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> Hi KX, I'm not quite sure which "panels" you are referring to. I have several cotton wash cloths and a couple of fingering bookmarks that we will be making before starting the final project, the Winter Wonderland scarf/shawl.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked about making a scarf out of the washcloth charts, could that be what you mean?


 :XD: Several stash-busting squares and two thread projects...is how I'll be working. I'll have a blanket from the acrylic squares, spare cotton thread, and my reserve white glitter cotton-blend thread. Just seeing my inventory as I type here. And because the two circulars for the Acrylic are .25mm different (3.25, 3.5) I won't have sizing problems.


----------



## Miss Pam

KittyChris said:


> Toni, I hope you don't mind, I thought I would post a picture here of what I use to hold my charts. I bought a roll of half inch wide magnet strip for a project in Sunday school and used the rest to hold my charts on a cookie sheet. I'm using the Lacey triangle chart from DFLs booklet here as I have not printed off the waves chart yet. The magnetic strip comes with a sticky side, so I remove the plastic and stuck half inch white grosgrain tape on one strip and metallic wrapping paper on the other strip.


What a great idea!


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> :XD: Several stash-busting squares and two thread projects...is how I'll be working. I'll have a blanket from the acrylic squares, spare cotton thread, and my reserve white glitter cotton-blend thread. Just seeing my inventory as I type here. And because the two circulars for the Acrylic are .25mm different (3.25, 3.5) I won't have sizing problems.


That's a great use of your stash! :XD:


----------



## NanaW

TLL said:


> Hi KX, I'm not quite sure which "panels" you are referring to. I have several cotton wash cloths and a couple of fingering bookmarks that we will be making before starting the final project, the Winter Wonderland scarf/shawl.
> 
> Yesterday, someone asked about making a scarf out of the washcloth charts, could that be what you mean?


Is the scarf a different project than the shawl or are you referring to it as the same thing? I know the supplies were listed as being different.


----------



## TLL

Please remember that this is a "go at your own pace" workshop. :thumbup: It is pretty quiet on here today. I hope that means you are knitting away and having a good time. 

This next pattern gives you more practice on the three stitches, plus one more that combines *S1 with K2tog* making *S1-K2tog-PSSO*. Literally, you slip one stitch knitwise, knit two stitches together, then pass the slipped stitch back over the K2tog st. That's it.  It creates a double decrease that is centered. It is pretty self-explanatory, I hope, and is a lot of fun. (Have I said that before?  ) *Reminder: Study your pattern before you start and be sure to add the 4 stitches at the beginning and end of the row. :thumbup: *

Here we go again:


----------



## mlg001

Can you give us more guidance on what to look for in a yarn for the shawl? Would a solid color be best? Anything to be aware of regarding fiber content? For someone brand new to knitted lace, would it be better to use a sock weight yarn or dive right in and use a lace weight??? (I'm loving this workshop!)


----------



## nancy787

Hi Toni, Well I started the dishcloth yesterday, and went far enough to know I LOVE color coded charts, and in future will take the time to color mine. Then I went off to work on the feather and fan wrap I am making! I will finish the dishcloth sometime as I will use it, but---.  
It's nice to have learned something so soon--the color coding really works! I didn't think it would make so much difference. Thanks for doing the work for me.


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> Is the scarf a different project than the shawl or are you referring to it as the same thing? I know the supplies were listed as being different.


The Winter Wonderland scarf and shawl are the same pattern, but different widths and use different amounts of yarn. The shawl uses 3 repeats wide of the pattern verses the scarf is only once.


----------



## NanaW

ok so I can just buy more yarn to make the shawl. I bought fingering yarn. Would that be ok to make the shawl?
I love using the charts. I can't stop working on it. Thank you so much.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Please remember that this is a "go at your own pace" workshop. :thumbup: It is pretty quiet on here today. I hope that means you are knitting away and having a good time.
> 
> This next pattern gives you more practice on the three stitches, plus one more that combines *S1 with K2tog* making *S1-K2tog-PSSO*. Literally, you slip one stitch knitwise, knit two stitches together, then pass the slipped stitch back over the K2tog st. That's it.  It creates a double decrease that is centered. It is pretty self-explanatory, I hope, and is a lot of fun. (Have I said that before?  ) *Reminder: Study your pattern before you start and be sure to add the 4 stitches at the beginning and end of the row. :thumbup: *
> 
> Here we go again:


Very Pretty Toni. 💞


----------



## irishrose24

TLL said:


> The bottom right hand corner of your chart starts with #5 (1 - 4 would be the first 4 stitches), then goes to 41 where you need to add the last 4 stitches. This would equal 45 sts. Is that more clear? I'm sorry! I was just trying to make nice big charts.


Yes, all is clear now, and going well -Thankyou!


----------



## tulip2

Also, I can't believe how much easier a color chart is on my eyes! ( That is, vs the written pattern ). I am going to love this! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> Can you give us more guidance on what to look for in a yarn for the shawl? Would a solid color be best? Anything to be aware of regarding fiber content? For someone brand new to knitted lace, would it be better to use a sock weight yarn or dive right in and use a lace weight??? (I'm loving this workshop!)


When I am knitting lace, I really like a tonal (subtle color changes of one color) yarn. The little changes in color give it richness and depth, I think. A solid color gives lace its own kind of richness. This is totally personal preference. However, a busy yarn, like we showed with the Waves wash cloth, looses the beauty of the lace. It is very difficult to see the lace patterning in all of the colors in a multi-colored yarn.

As for fiber, I didn't understand why anyone would want to block or hand wash a natural fiber everytime they washed it (cough! Coming from a "throw it in the washing machine and get the job over with" mindset), but they are so nice to work with and so nice to wear. I would try to look for a wool or marino fingering or sock yarn to get started. Sock yarns say that they are washable and give you that option.

Sock weight/fingering is also a nice transition weight yarn to work with if you have never done anything as tiny as lace weight before. You will still get a beautiful lace from this weight yarn. My first shawl was sock weight. :thumbup:

Please keep those questions coming!!! :thumbup:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/3/2/thumb-1362243629655-img_5756.jpg

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/3/2/thumb-1362243687628-img_5758.jpg

I have lost my original photos in a computer glitch, but here are the links to my shawl in the Winter's Mirage Parade.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> When I am knitting lace, I really like a tonal (subtle color changes of one color) yarn. The little changes in color give it richness and depth, I think. A solid color gives lace its own kind of richness. This is totally personal preference. However, a busy yarn, like we showed with the Waves wash cloth, looses the beauty of the lace. It is very difficult to see the lace patterning in all of the colors in a multi-colored yarn.
> 
> As for fiber, I didn't understand why anyone would want to block or hand wash a natural fiber everytime they washed it (cough! Coming from a "throw it in the washing machine and get the job over with" mindset), but they are so nice to work with and so nice to wear. I would try to look for a wool or marino fingering or sock yarn to get started. Sock yarns say that they are washable and give you that option.
> 
> Sock weight/fingering is also a nice transition weight yarn to work with if you have never done anything as tiny as lace weight before. You will still get a beautiful lace from this weight yarn. My first shawl was sock weight. :thumbup:
> 
> Please keep those questions coming!!! :thumbup:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/3/2/thumb-1362243629655-img_5756.jpg
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/3/2/thumb-1362243687628-img_5758.jpg
> 
> I have lost my original photos in a computer glitch, but here are the links to my shawl in the Winter's Mirage Parade.


Beautiful work Toni. 💞


----------



## JanOS

Beautiful shawl!!!! Can you make some suggestions for a tonal sock/fingering weight yarn. Are there any available in local stores like Michael's, Joanns or Hobby Lobby just to get started?


----------



## TLL

JanOS said:


> Beautiful shawl!!!! Can you make some suggestions for a tonal sock/fingering weight yarn. Are there any available in local stores like Michael's, Joanns or Hobby Lobby just to get started?


I have found more of the tonal colors at KnitPicks online and solid or printed/busy colors at the local stores you have mentioned. Happy Searching! (I'm sorry I need to leave for awhile and I'm late! Ooops!)


----------



## TLL

debbie pataky said:


> Where do we get the pattern


The wash cloth patterns are posted - just look back at previous posts for them. The scarf/shawl will not be posted until we get through the smaller, learning projects.


----------



## Aimee'smom

OK. Back to square one! No problem with the pattern or the stitches or the chart. Big problems with slick #7 addi needles and bandaids on all these fingers. Frogged better than half way done. 6 and 5 circs tied up in two sweaters on my desk. Rooted around and found an old 5. 

Have cast on again and done the edge. Think this will suit my always loose stitches better and I will get to practice the tension on my yo's.


----------



## MissMelba

nancy787 said:


> Hi Toni, Well I started the dishcloth yesterday, and went far enough to know I LOVE color coded charts, and in future will take the time to color mine. Then I went off to work on the feather and fan wrap I am making! I will finish the dishcloth sometime as I will use it, but---.
> It's nice to have learned something so soon--the color coding really works! I didn't think it would make so much difference. Thanks for doing the work for me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Color coding is great! I picked up a small box of colored pencils from a dollar store (yep, only a dollar). I like them better than highlighters.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...my shawl in the Winter's Mirage Parade.


Beautiful! That is a lovely colourway.


----------



## nancy787

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Color coding is great! I picked up a small box of colored pencils from a dollar store (yep, only a dollar). I like them better than highlighters.


I bought colored pencils at a garage sale and use them to make notes on written patterns, just never thought it would matter on charts. Now i know better!


----------



## tulip2

Aimee's Mom:

I too, had to frog a few times, was looking at the wrong row, also switched to Knitter's Pride needles, the steel ones are awfully slick. Then made a sort of ruler to put over the rows, so that I know which row I am on. Now it is going fine!


----------



## NanaW

I almost messed up on Row 31 where you switch directions . I have started two times also - changed yarn in the middle one time. Also, I have learned to count between the markers because I have forgotten the YO's a few times. I am almost finished now.


----------



## tulip2

NanaW

Same here, forgot to do the YO or count in between the stitches....got distracted with conversation or TV....but frogging is no fun, so now am paying attention!


----------



## jscaplen

NanaW said:


> I almost messed up on Row 31 where you switch directions.. .


This might be even more likely to happen using written directions. With the visual cues in the charts, you can see what happens more clearly.


> I have forgotten the YO's a few times...


I count back the stitches on patterns that have a rest row like this one - meaning a plain row on the wrong side. This way, if you have forgotten a YO, you can just pick up the bar between the stitches & knit it.
When you are dealing with longer rows & more lace, this can be very helpful.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> It is pretty amazing, isn't it?!!! I was hooked from the get-go.


I have seen estonian lace pictures and followed Nancy Bush when she began her revival of that skill , about 3-4 years ago that I discovered her work. But the slide show is so pointed in its depiction of the art. Just wonderful to see.


----------



## tulip2

tamarque, 

Totally enjoy your time when you can't do any housework! I have had to really take it easy because of some heart rate problems but am actually glad I have an excuse NOT to do any HW. I'll take knitting any time!


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> This is true.
> Something to say to people who look askance at the undusted furniture, "You may admire my dust but please do not write in it."
> 
> Or you can just tell them that it is a protective coating for the furniture.


Or just say it is the new heather look--very popular these days.


----------



## tamarque

tulip2 said:


> tamarque,
> 
> Totally enjoy your time when you can't do any housework! I have had to really take it easy because of some heart rate problems but am actually glad I have an excuse NOT to do any HW. I'll take knitting any time!


Hear ye, hear ye!


----------



## Kleonike

I'm in!! I've done some lace knitting but know I still have lots to learn.


----------



## tulip2

NanaW

I found out the chart is so much more helpful than the written instructions, less confusing and easier to find your place. I found out the hard way that it is better to count the stitches on the rest row and like you said, pick up the YO's that were not picked up. So glad I overcame my " mental block " of reading charts!


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I count back the stitches on patterns that have a rest row like this one - meaning a plain row on the wrong side. This way, if you have forgotten a YO, you can just pick up the bar between the stitches & knit it.
> When you are dealing with longer rows & more lace, this can be very helpful.


I finished my washcloth and I forgot a few YO's and because of knowing what you had just pointed out I was able to put them in and carry on when I Purled back... I find learning to recognize my stitches on my way back helps me in those situations  That is where reading charts is so great!! you can just glance and see what you (I) missed


----------



## Revan

nancy787 said:


> I bought colored pencils at a garage sale and use them to make notes on written patterns, just never thought it would matter on charts. Now i know better!


I use different color pens on black and white charts and have no problem identifying the "stitch". I also color the stitch in the box the same color I am using in the chart.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> I finished my washcloth...


Lovely! I like that colourway, too.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! I like that colourway, too.


I agree!


----------



## Ronie

Toni I love the pictures of your 'Winter's Mirage' it is very pretty!!!


----------



## MissMelba

jscaplen said:


> Lovely! I like that colourway, too.


Me too!!


----------



## damemary

A suggestion:

An appendix section containing reference material, patterns, instructions could be introduced. 

A comments area would contain questions and tips. 

Any other ideas? 

Loving it.


----------



## jadancey

TLL said:


> Hi jadancey, most of the time I use the knitted cast on for my projects - it is easy, stretchy and works for most everything I make. That is what I am using here. Are you familiar with it? Make a slip knot and knit your stitches onto your needle.


Thank you Toni. I do know that cast on. It is the one my mother taught me all those years ago when I first learnt to knit. I am about half way thru my dishcloth and am really enjoying it.


----------



## NanaW

jscaplen said:


> I count back the stitches on patterns that have a rest row like this one - meaning a plain row on the wrong side. This way, if you have forgotten a YO, you can just pick up the bar between the stitches & knit it.
> When you are dealing with longer rows & more lace, this can be very helpful.


Oh shucks and here I was going back and taking all that out to fix. Thank you so much.


----------



## jscaplen

NanaW said:


> Oh shucks and here I was going back and taking all that out to fix. Thank you so much.


Too bad you didn't say something sooner. 
Missed YOs are probably the most common mistake with lace knitting but they are very easy to fix if you haven't gone too far.


----------



## jscaplen

NanaW said:


> I didn't know enough to mention it. lol


Well, now you do.


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> Yes, all is clear now, and going well -Thankyou!


Yeah!!! Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> OK. Back to square one! No problem with the pattern or the stitches or the chart. Big problems with slick #7 addi needles and bandaids on all these fingers. Frogged better than half way done. 6 and 5 circs tied up in two sweaters on my desk. Rooted around and found an old 5.
> 
> Have cast on again and done the edge. Think this will suit my always loose stitches better and I will get to practice the tension on my yo's.


Great!!! Please keep me posted on how it is going.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> This is true.
> Something to say to people who look askance at the undusted furniture, "You may admire my dust but please do not write in it."
> 
> Or you can just tell them that it is a protective coating for the furniture.


*LOL!!!* That's right up there with those big dust bunnies - I have plenty of them!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I count back the stitches on patterns that have a rest row like this one - meaning a plain row on the wrong side. This way, if you have forgotten a YO, you can just pick up the bar between the stitches & knit it.
> When you are dealing with longer rows & more lace, this can be very helpful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Even with those wonderful old movies on the TV, I listen to them. I hardly ever watch when I am knitting lace.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I finished my washcloth and I forgot a few YO's and because of knowing what you had just pointed out I was able to put them in and carry on when I Purled back... I find learning to recognize my stitches on my way back helps me in those situations  That is where reading charts is so great!! you can just glance and see what you (I) missed


Sweet!!! Your cloth looks great, Ronie!!!


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> I use different color pens on black and white charts and have no problem identifying the "stitch". I also color the stitch in the box the same color I am using in the chart.


Way to go, Revan!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Too bad you didn't say something sooner.
> Missed YOs are probably the most common mistake with lace knitting but they are very easy to fix if you haven't gone too far.


I'm sure glad you all got that sorted out while I was gone! Good job! And thank you, Jane. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Welcome to all of the newbies!!! 

Very carefully start at the beginning with all of the reading and downloading and feel free to post any questions you might have.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Toni I love the pictures of your 'Winter's Mirage' it is very pretty!!!


Thank you kindly, ma'am.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Even with those wonderful old movies on the TV, I listen to them. I hardly ever watch when I am knitting lace.


I can't remember the exact wording but I read something a while back to the effect that you know you're a lace knitter when you go through an entire season of your favourite TV drama & not know what one single character looks like.


----------



## Ronie

jscaplen said:


> I can't remember the exact wording but I read something a while back to the effect that you know you're a lace knitter when you go through an entire season of your favourite TV drama & not know what one single character looks like.


I love that!!! I watch all the classics and remember them from years past.. any of the new movies I don't have a clue as to who is in them!!


----------



## Aimee'smom

Life is much better now, Toni. Holes are all the same shape and overall looking more competent. Thanks for what you are doing.


----------



## craftyone51

Toni, your "Winter's Mirage" is gorgeous.


----------



## craftyone51

I'm halfway done with the "medallions" dishcloth. This morning I bought a skein of pale pink and it's looking so good.
I too have to chime in on housework....Knitting always wins.


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> Life is much better now, Toni. Holes are all the same shape and overall looking more competent. Thanks for what you are doing.


You are very welcome, Aimee'smom.  Practice, practice, practice!  I am glad you are feeling good about how it is going for you. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I'm halfway done with the "medallions" dishcloth. This morning I bought a skein of pale pink and it's looking so good.
> I too have to chime in on housework....Knitting always wins.


Thank you, craftyone51.  It sounds like you are getting lace figured out. Whoo Hoo!!! Knitting all the way.


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I would like to join in if it is not 2 late. I know I will learn many things.


We would love to have you join us!!! It is not too late by any means.  Just be sure to start reading from the beginning on p.1. You will be caught up in no time. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

If homework was this much fun I would liked school a lot more. I really love the colour charts and also the very neat edge that slip 1 purl wise gives. Thank you so much Toni. &#128158;


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> This is true.
> Something to say to people who look askance at the undusted furniture, "You may admire my dust but please do not write in it."
> 
> Or you can just tell them that it is a protective coating for the furniture.


Love it. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Housework? In your condition? Nuts, girl, Sit and knit. A no brainer.


Thanks Tanya, sit and knit, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> I finished my washcloth and I forgot a few YO's and because of knowing what you had just pointed out I was able to put them in and carry on when I Purled back... I find learning to recognize my stitches on my way back helps me in those situations  That is where reading charts is so great!! you can just glance and see what you (I) missed


Beautiful, I love it Ronie and the colours are gorgeous. 💞


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> If homework was this much fun I would liked school a lot more. I really love the colour charts and also the very neat edge that slip 1 purl wise gives. Thank you so much Toni. 💞


Very nice, Ros! I am glad you like that smooth edge. It does neaten (is that a word? :roll: ) it up - makes it nice, doesn't it? 

(Yes, you just sit and knit and get better!  )


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I can't remember the exact wording but I read something a while back to the effect that you know you're a lace knitter when you go through an entire season of your favourite TV drama & not know what one single character looks like.


I can relate to that. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Very nice, Ros! I am glad you like that smooth edge. It does neaten (is that a word? :roll: ) it up - makes it nice, doesn't it?
> 
> (Yes, you just sit and knit and get better!  )


Thank you Toni, I see the sales of coloured pencils about to skyrocket!!!💞
I am feeling much better shhhhhhh!!! 💞


----------



## Patsy Ruth

The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here. Now on to the next one.


----------



## RosD

Patsy Ruth said:


> The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here. Now on to the next one.


Beautiful Patsy Ruth. 💞


----------



## PattiP65

Would you mind posting the metric sizes of the recommended needles? I find the other numbers a little confusing. Thanks.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

RosD said:


> Beautiful Patsy Ruth. 💞


Thank you RosD, I think I will rename you speedy. You do lovely work. I think this is going to be a great workshop.


----------



## RosD

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you RosD, I think I will rename you speedy. You do lovely work. I think this is going to be a great workshop.


Thank you, you're welcome Patsy Ruth. I know it will be a great workshop and lots of fun with lovely friends. 💞


----------



## WandaT

I have read all the postings, so I think I am up to date. I will most likely just read the postings and lurk. I have done some lace knitting but want to get better. I would love to see how you pick up the stitch when you have left out a YO. Do you think You tube will have something? Or, would it be possible to post pictures like you did in one of the earlier postings? Thanks. I have enjoyed reading all the postings.


----------



## RosD

Do I get permission to sit and knit for longer? The bruises have made their appearance from my fall. Not a pretty sight.&#128158;


----------



## kaixixang

I was noticing that the Diamond Motif chart has Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO

Shouldn't it read --> Slip 1, K2tog, PSSO

That is how I reworked it...and it didn't look bad. I almost messed up on row 31 with the 12 stitches on both sides...I thought it was 11 on one side. Whoops!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here. Now on to the next one.


Very nice, Patsy Ruth!!! It looks like you are getting the hang of this very well. :thumbup:

Please remember, if you have any questions, be sure to ask.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I was noticing that the Diamond Motif chart has Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO
> 
> Shouldn't it read --> Slip 1, K2tog, PSSO
> 
> That is how I reworked it...and it didn't look bad. I almost messed up on row 31 with the 12 stitches on both sides...I thought it was 11 on one side. Whoops!


Thank you for the knitting needle conversion chart, kaixixang. That is excellent! It has a comparison chart for yarn weights also. Nice!

You are one observant lady on that diamond motif. That was originally worked with out the K2tog because that stitch, at that time in the workshop, had not been introduced. It was later and then it worked out like you did yours. (It looks great, by the way. :thumbup: )


----------



## TLL

PattiP65 said:


> Would you mind posting the metric sizes of the recommended needles? I find the other numbers a little confusing. Thanks.


Here is the link again, with your question, for the comparison chart of needle sizes:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Do I get permission to sit and knit for longer? The bruises have made their appearance from my fall. Not a pretty sight.💞


Y-E-S!!! Lots of ice also to help with swelling and soreness?


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ... the very neat edge that slip 1 purl wise gives...


I have done several projects lately that indicate that slip stitch at the beginning. It does look so neat, doesn't it? It is also convenient for blocking purposes.
Looks lovely, Ros - as usual.


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here...


Good work


----------



## jscaplen

PattiP65 said:


> Would you mind posting the metric sizes of the recommended needles? I find the other numbers a little confusing. Thanks.


Me, too 
Here is a handy conversion chart.
http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html


----------



## britgirl

How true! We are a dedicated lot.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I can't remember the exact wording but I read something a while back to the effect that you know you're a lace knitter when you go through an entire season of your favourite TV drama & not know what one single character looks like.


----------



## jscaplen

WandaT said:


> ...I would love to see how you pick up the stitch when you have left out a YO. Do you think You tube will have something?...


Here is one:


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Do I get permission to sit and knit for longer?


You have my permission, Ros.


----------



## RosD

kaixixang said:


> I was noticing that the Diamond Motif chart has Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO
> 
> Shouldn't it read --> Slip 1, K2tog, PSSO
> 
> That is how I reworked it...and it didn't look bad. I almost messed up on row 31 with the 12 stitches on both sides...I thought it was 11 on one side. Whoops!


Beautiful kaixixang. 💞


----------



## barb1957

RosD and Patsy Ruth both of your blocks turned out beautiful. I think I'm going to make mine out of some kind of acrylic so when I'm done with enough practice blocks I will have a lap robe if nothing else


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I have done several projects lately that indicate that slip stitch at the beginning. It does look so neat, doesn't it. It is also convenient for blocking purposes.
> Looks lovely, Ros - as usual.


Thanks Jane, I love that neat edging. You ladies are all teaching me so much and I love it!!! 💞


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Me, too
> Here is a handy conversion chart.
> http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html


Great chart!



jscaplen said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent Youtube video on missed Yarn Over repair. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## damemary

Still don't understand YO fix.



jscaplen said:


> Too bad you didn't say something sooner.
> Missed YOs are probably the most common mistake with lace knitting but they are very easy to fix if you haven't gone too far.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Me, too
> Here is a handy conversion chart.
> http://www.yarnfwd.com/main/needleconv.html


Thank you Jane, it's very handy. 💞


----------



## TLL

damemary said:


> Still don't understand YO fix.





jscaplen said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this Youtube video. He does a great job of demonstrating and explaining how to fix the missed YO's.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> You have my permission, Ros.


Thank you Jane. Yay!!! I feel good.... Oh, no I don't feel good😉😉😉💞


----------



## RosD

barb1957 said:


> RosD and Patsy Ruth both of your blocks turned out beautiful. I think I'm going to make mine out of some kind of acrylic so when I'm done with enough practice blocks I will have a lap robe if nothing else


Thank you barb1957. 💞


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> RosD and Patsy Ruth both of your blocks turned out beautiful. I think I'm going to make mine out of some kind of acrylic so when I'm done with enough practice blocks I will have a lap robe if nothing else


That's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Good Morning!

I realize that not everyone has completed both the Waves and Medallion clothes, just keep working on them as you can.  For those of you who are done with them, I have another challenge for you! This time, I do not have the pattern written. :O You can do this. :thumbup: There is a new stitch. It reverses the S1-K2tog-PSSO. It is *K2tog-Slip back to left needle - Pass One over the K2tog - Slip stitch back to the right needle* I don't even know if there is a "name" for this stitch, but it is explained in the key of the pattern.

As always, study your pattern, take your time, and enjoy.


----------



## Ronie

damemary said:


> Still don't understand YO fix.


For me it helps when I am counting my stitches between the markers if I have a stitch missing it is most likely a dropped YO.. then I look and see by comparing the stitches I have on the needle and my chart.. Most often it is a dropped YO sometimes I have to many stitches and I forgot to do my decrease stitch.. fixing both is easy..

if the video isn't clear for you find one that you understand.. just play with it until it 'clicks'  once you get it you will never forget it 

Great job on the finished washcloths!!! Ros your very quick.. I hope the bruises from your fall heal quickly... 
Patsy I love the light colors and your stitches are perfect! 
Kaixixang you have just moved into the 'fast knitters' club!!! wow 2 of them and finding a error! very nice...

Someone mentioned doing a afghan with the washcloth blocks.. I love that idea... I would love to get a few cones of cotton and just play with the squares and then put them all together... I think it would make a beautiful throw..

Oh Toni that is a new stitch for me too... I'll have to play with that one!! cute pattern too


----------



## MissMelba

TLL said:


> Excellent Youtube video on missed Yarn Over repair. Thank you, Jane!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Even with those wonderful old movies on the TV, I listen to them. I hardly ever watch when I am knitting lace.


I call it background white noise. This a.m. there is a biography of Irving Berlin so we have all those sappy love songs that I recall my my childhood. haha. Actually they are very relaxing and the knitting goes better.


----------



## britgirl

That is a good video. Once you are able to "read" your knitting, whenever your knitting seems off, the first thing you will think of is a missing yo, and you will be able to find and fix.

Sue quote=jscaplen]Here is one:


----------



## britgirl

Might join you too, It is snowing here now and we are not going anywhere. Good excuse for a knitting day.

Sue [=jscaplen]You have my permission, Ros.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque

Patsy Ruth said:


> The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here. Now on to the next one.


Very well done Patsy.


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> I was noticing that the Diamond Motif chart has Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO
> 
> Shouldn't it read --> Slip 1, K2tog, PSSO
> 
> That is how I reworked it...and it didn't look bad. I almost messed up on row 31 with the 12 stitches on both sides...I thought it was 11 on one side. Whoops!


Kx-- those double decreases can be done several ways. There is no right/wrong--just personal preference.


----------



## britgirl

Very nice Ros. I cast on the first one, but I am trying to concentrate on finishing my Mountain Mist shawl before another MKAL starts. Don't want any more WIPs around.

Sue


RosD said:


> If homework was this much fun I would liked school a lot more. I really love the colour charts and also the very neat edge that slip 1 purl wise gives. Thank you so much Toni. 💞


----------



## britgirl

Very nice. I do like their cotton yarn.

Sue


Patsy Ruth said:


> The color is actually pale denim from Hobby Lobby, looks almost white here. Now on to the next one.


----------



## tamarque

WandaT said:


> Hi everyone! I have read all the postings, so I think I am up to date. I will most likely just read the postings and lurk. I have done some lace knitting but want to get better. I would love to see how you pick up the stitch when you have left out a YO. Do you think You tube will have something? Or, would it be possible to post pictures like you did in one of the earlier postings? Thanks. I have enjoyed reading all the postings.


Wanda--if you notice a missed YO while knitting back on the WS, just pick up the bar thread betw the 2 stitches where it was missed, tug the bar a bit to get some play in it and place on the needle and knit as per directions. It is like doing a Make 1 stitch when you want an increase.

If you discover the missed YO when on the next RS pattern row you can still make the correction. Pull the fabric apart a bit so you can see the bars betw the stitched. You will have 1 bar from the WS row on top and a bar in the previous pattern row below it. Reach under the bar on the pattern row and catch the bar on the WS return row, pull it under the lower bar as if picking up a stitch and place it on the left needle and knits as required. You will see that it makes the hole for the YO that you missed and will be good in the world again.


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> Do I get permission to sit and knit for longer? The bruises have made their appearance from my fall. Not a pretty sight.💞


Of course you do. The way to handle it is take Arnica and get some Arnica gel or ointment to rub into the sore spots, but don't tell anyone. Just quietly complain and continue knitting and feel better.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> I have done several projects lately that indicate that slip stitch at the beginning. It does look so neat, doesn't it? It is also convenient for blocking purposes.
> Looks lovely, Ros - as usual.


It is also great when having to connect pieces--makes it very easy to pick up stitches as often down with heels in sock knitting, or doing miter squares.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Wanda--if you notice a missed YO while knitting back on the WS, just pick up the bar thread betw the 2 stitches where it was missed, tug the bar a bit to get some play in it and place on the needle and knit as per directions. It is like doing a Make 1 stitch when you want an increase.
> 
> If you discover the missed YO when on the next RS pattern row you can still make the correction. Pull the fabric apart a bit so you can see the bars betw the stitched. You will have 1 bar from the WS row on top and a bar in the previous pattern row below it. Reach under the bar on the pattern row and catch the bar on the WS return row, pull it under the lower bar as if picking up a stitch and place it on the left needle and knits as required. You will see that it makes the hole for the YO that you missed and will be good in the world again.


Thanks for explaining this  ... I typed up several and just couldn't get my words out right!! this is where I usually find my dropped YO's or missed YO's and I always end up fixing them this way.. I wish there was a clear Video to show the new lace knitters how to do this...


----------



## NanaW

I have got to use my new knowledge of picking up a missed YO. I have also found lifelines are valuable to me. : :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam

Ronie said:


> For me it helps when I am counting my stitches between the markers if I have a stitch missing it is most likely a dropped YO.. then I look and see by comparing the stitches I have on the needle and my chart.. Most often it is a dropped YO sometimes I have to many stitches and I forgot to do my decrease stitch.. fixing both is easy..


That's what I do, too, Ronie. Keeps me sane!


----------



## NanaW

NanaW said:


> I have got to use my new knowledge of picking up a missed YO. I have also found lifelines are valuable to me. : :lol:


Excuse me. I meant to say ," I have gotten to use my new knowledge of picking up a missed YO." :


----------



## mlg001

I have finished the Waves dishcloth, and am getting ready to start on Medallions. (Sorry, haven't yet figured out how to add a photo here on KP.) It has only been a few days since the workshop started, but I have already learned SO much - thanks, Toni, for doing this!! (Among the new learnings - how to read a chart (never used one before), getting a nice edge by slipping first stitch, working with cotton yarn, better use of markers to help identify where you are, etc etc etc....


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Someone mentioned doing a afghan with the washcloth blocks.. I love that idea... I would love to get a few cones of cotton and just play with the squares and then put them all together... I think it would make a beautiful throw..
> 
> Oh Toni that is a new stitch for me too... I'll have to play with that one!! cute pattern too


Thank you, Ronie! Yes, it was a new stitch for me, but when I started playing with it, I could see why it was used the way it was - the peak of the heart slants toward the center with this stitch, *K2tog - Slip back - Slip next stitch over*, toward the right, compared to the *S1-K2tog-PSSO* slanting toward the left. (Boy, I sure hope that makes sense!)

If there is anyone wanting to use this chart for one of their quilt squares, I would recommend adding 3 knit stitches before and after what you see on the chart. For example: it says to cast on 39 sts. CO 45 instead. S1, K3, SM, add 3 Knit sts, follow the chart, add 3 Knit sts, SM, K4. This should work for you. 

Someone mentioned a *life line*. I am so glad you are using that. It gives great peace of mind when you know that the stitches below this point are just the way you want them. If you have not used a Life Line before, you can weave a contrasting thread through the stitches after you have purled an even numbered or Wrong Side row. I prefer to use crochet thread. It is soft, yet strong, and will not cut the yarn when you remove it. Some people have used dental floss. I have heard that it can cut the yarn, so I have chosen not to take that chance after working so hard with a delicate fingering or lace weight project.

Knit on, ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> ...haven't yet figured out how to add a photo here on KP....


Don't use the "Quick Reply" option at the bottom of the page.
Click on "Reply" that appears at the bottom of any given message.
Below the message box, you see a heading "File/picture attachments:" & below that three blank boxes with the tag "Choose File" to the right.
When you click on "Choose File", you will be able to navigate to the file on your computer that you want to attach. Select it & send your message.


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> I have finished the Waves dishcloth, and am getting ready to start on Medallions. (Sorry, haven't yet figured out how to add a photo here on KP.) It has only been a few days since the workshop started, but I have already learned SO much - thanks, Toni, for doing this!! (Among the new learnings - how to read a chart (never used one before), getting a nice edge by slipping first stitch, working with cotton yarn, better use of markers to help identify where you are, etc etc etc....


After you have hit "send" for you post, you will see some choices right underneath. "Add New attachment" or something similar, is one of those choices. Click on "browse", find the file on your computer, click on it, click on"Add New Attachment", then wait for your photo to appear.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Don't use the "Quick Reply" option at the bottom of the page.
> Click on "Reply" that appears at the bottom of any given message.
> Below the message box, you see a heading "File/picture attachments:" & below that three blank boxes with the tag "Choose File" to the right.
> When you click on "Choose File", you will be able to navigate to the file on your computer that you want to attach. Select it & send your message.


You are so on top of things! Thank you, Jane!


----------



## mlg001

jscaplen said:


> Don't use the "Quick Reply" option at the bottom of the page.
> Click on "Reply" that appears at the bottom of any given message.
> Below the message box, you see a heading "File/picture attachments:" & below that three blank boxes with the tag "Choose File" to the right.
> When you click on "Choose File", you will be able to navigate to the file on your computer that you want to attach. Select it & send your message.


Thanks, jscaplen, I would NEVER have figured that out!! Here's the photo of my finished Waves (and yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!)


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> Thanks, jscaplen...


You're welcome. 


> yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!


My mother would say that a blind man would be glad to see it.
If you don't point it out, no one will notice.
However, it is a good sign that you are able to read the knitting.

Designer here - I always call my mistakes 'design elements/

I finally managed to clean up a lot of the posts that are just conversation, and also the I/m ins. there are a few more to 
do. Sorry I had to leave it so long but life has gotten in the way a lot lately. I will finish doing some cleaning up tonight and tomorrow. I think you will all find it easier to read about the making of the lace projects.


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> Thanks, jscaplen, I would NEVER have figured that out!! Here's the photo of my finished Waves (and yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!)


Yeah! You figured out how to load a photo. :thumbup: Those little "oops" are also called "design elements". They make the project your own. Way to go! Your Waves cloth looks great!!!


----------



## TLL

GoldenNeedles said:


> I am in! I may not be able to work as often as others, as I am a teacher and the school year is busy, busy, busy! I love the look of lace knitting and hope to learn these new techniques!


Welcome, GoldenNeedles! School is very busy this time of year and always, but do what you can. The information will be here for you. Please be sure to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

mlg001 said:


> Thanks, jscaplen, I would NEVER have figured that out!! Here's the photo of my finished Waves (and yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!)


Your cloth looks great, I love the color. My second one will be a shade of brown but will look for a brighter color for the third one. This is fun

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

mlg001 I think it looks great! its just a little more wavy than some of the others... I honestly had to look pretty hard to see it.. also the camera will pick up everything LOL


----------



## Normaedern

mlg001 said:


> Thanks, jscaplen, I would NEVER have figured that out!! Here's the photo of my finished Waves (and yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!)


It was worth posting such a lovely dishcloth. :thumbup: Beautiful


----------



## redkat

I finished my first cloth. It seems mine is wider than others, but not as tall? I used HL I Love This Cotton yarn in Rosey Ii color way and size 6 needles.

Some things I learned doing this one:
working from chart. (Love the color chart!)
SKPSSO decrease
Slip stitch border

Skills I improved on:
Tensioning
Reading stitches
Tinking 
Frogging

Now on to the Medallions cloth.


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> I finished my first cloth. ...


Well done! 
I love your Rosey colourway.


----------



## tulip2

KittyChris, 

your strips look like a great idea, especially to hold the chart when you are working. Where can you get those magnetic strips? I live in a fairly small town, so don't have a lot available. Can you get it at Staples? Would appreciate your info! 
Thanks and thanks for the picture as well!


----------



## Naneast

Redkat, Your waves cloth is lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip2

Toni, I finished the two earlier dishcloths, ( the waves and the hearts ) would post a pic, but my phone isn't quite working and then I haven't figured out how to transfer it to here. But I finished both patterns from the charts !!! Am starting in on the Medallions...

I can't seem to find the download link to the Diamond one, can you tell me where it is? I scrolled through all the pages. 

Also, I love the idea of making a throw out of all the squares. 

Love your instructions, am learning so much!


----------



## Normaedern

Very pretty, Redkat. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

tulip2 - the diamond chart was posted on the first page with the booklet.


----------



## tulip2

thanks! Let me check again....


----------



## tulip2

I found it, thanks again! I was looking for the actual pic . When I clicked on the booklet, it was there. On to the next square!


----------



## britgirl

That looks great.

Sue


redkat said:


> I finished my first cloth. It seems mine is wider than others, but not as tall? I used HL I Love This Cotton yarn in Rosey Ii color way and size 6 needles.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Thanks for explaining this  ... I typed up several and just couldn't get my words out right!! this is where I usually find my dropped YO's or missed YO's and I always end up fixing them this way.. I wish there was a clear Video to show the new lace knitters how to do this...


Glad my description was clear enough for you to understand.

I have often thought to do a video of things like this which never get done--most of the videos are of basic things. However, have no video camera to work with and the computer camera requires some weird/difficult positioning.

What I would like to see are ways to handle some of the more complicated lace booboos, like dropping a stitch which goes thru the middle of decreases, double decreases, etc. Just had to correct one of these and managed to get it but others just seem visually too complicated for me to grasp.


----------



## britgirl

Instead of using a magnetic board, which I used initially, I now use highlighter tape which come is 2 or 3 row widths. It is removable and reusable. One width usually lasts me throughout a shawl pattern. I believe it can be found at teacher supply stores, although I order mine online. The one in the pic is 1/2" width x 720"


Sue


----------



## Miss Pam

britgirl said:


> Instead of using a magnetic board, which I used initially, I now use highlighter tape which come is 2 or 3 widths. It is removable and reusable. One width usually lasts me throughout a shawl pattern. I believe it can be found at teacher supply stores, although I order mine online. The one in the pic is 1/2" width x 720"
> 
> Sue


What a great idea! Thanks, Sue.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--you have presented the info so well here that people are learning their new skills very quickly. The dishcloths posted are done so well. Kudos to all.


For posting pics, I tend to use the Quick Reply if answering someone's post. Once you send your response you will have the option at the bottom to Add and Attachment. Click on that and use the choose file feature as Jane previously described. Then you can have your pic inserted into your response. Both methods work equally well depending on your purpose.


----------



## nancy787

britgirl said:


> Instead of using a magnetic board, which I used initially, I now use highlighter tape which come is 2 or 3 widths. It is removable and reusable. One width usually lasts me throughout a shawl pattern. I believe it can be found at teacher supply stores, although I order mine online. The one in the pic is 1/2" width x 720"
> 
> Sue


Joann's also carries this tape. In the store here it is with quilting supplies. I had to ask to find it. I like it better than magnets too.


----------



## triciad19

barb1957 said:


> RosD and Patsy Ruth both of your blocks turned out beautiful. I think I'm going to make mine out of some kind of acrylic so when I'm done with enough practice blocks I will have a lap robe if nothing else


Hi Barb. Nice to see you again. Maybe you can knit blocks in strips without binding off and have less seams to sew. Sounds like a good project and stash buster.

I'm adapting the blocks to make cowls to donate to an orphanage. Using one repeat of waves for example. Continue the pattern for the length needed. Some just large enough to slip over the head others long enough to go over the head and around the neck. I may adapt some to change the look of stocking caps and other knitted items.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this; the waves chart needs to be printed horizontal to get all the chart in.

I have already found it very useful to put a safety pin on the right side down in the garter stitch bit so I don't get front and back mixed up.


----------



## redkat

I decided to go back and knit the diamond motif from the booklet to try out the centered decrease. I did it wrong the first time and had to tink back. (I knitted 2, then slipped instead of K2tog. Now on to the medallion...or the hearts. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## triciad19

If you have a WalMart the magnetic tape is in the children's craft area. An option for a board might be the magnetic white board in the office supply area. The magnetic tape comes in a roll and can be cut to the length needed.


----------



## TLL

Congratulations, everyone! You are doing so VERY well!!! 

Lace Party: Designer sent me an email and complimented you on how much YOU are contributing to this workshop!!!  (And thank you so much from me, too!  )


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Toni--you have presented the info so well here that people are learning their new skills very quickly. The dishcloths posted are done so well. Kudos to all.


Thank you for all that you have contributed to their success.


----------



## TLL

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this; the waves chart needs to be printed horizontal to get all the chart in.
> 
> I have already found it very useful to put a safety pin on the right side down in the garter stitch bit so I don't get front and back mixed up.


The Waves chart should be set up to print horizontally (at least that is how I loaded it). Did you have to make an adjustment on your computer? :?


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> I decided to go back and knit the diamond motif from the booklet to try out the centered decrease. I did it wrong the first time and had to tink back. (I knitted 2, then slipped instead of K2tog. Now on to the medallion...or the hearts. Decisions, decisions!


Looks great!!!


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> I finished my first cloth. It seems mine is wider than others, but not as tall? I used HL I Love This Cotton yarn in Rosey Ii color way and size 6 needles.
> 
> Some things I learned doing this one:
> working from chart. (Love the color chart!)
> SKPSSO decrease
> Slip stitch border
> 
> Skills I improved on:
> Tensioning
> Reading stitches
> Tinking
> Frogging
> 
> Now on to the Medallions cloth.


Nice!!! You are learning and improving your skills. That is so great! It seems that we all need to practice those tinking and frogging skills now and then.

Have you had a chance to try out a life line yet?


----------



## redkat

I have not used lifelines yet. I think maybe the medallions would be a good place to start doing that.

Thank you so much for all of the help you give here Toni. It is so much appreciated!


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> I decided to go back and knit the diamond motif ...


What lovely, even stitches!


----------



## craftyone51

I just finished my medallions cloth, done in a very pale pink. Just wanted to say that I love the neat edges by slipping purl wise on garter stitch. Instead of printing the chart on this one I just lined it up on the computer screen. I really like using the markers as you can tell exactly if you are at the right place when you come to the marker. I'm learning so much. Now ready to start the heart cloth. Hopefully, I'll be able to post my pictures soon.


----------



## loveyarn

I'm in


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> For me it helps when I am counting my stitches between the markers if I have a stitch missing it is most likely a dropped YO.. then I look and see by comparing the stitches I have on the needle and my chart.. Most often it is a dropped YO sometimes I have to many stitches and I forgot to do my decrease stitch.. fixing both is easy..
> 
> if the video isn't clear for you find one that you understand.. just play with it until it 'clicks'  once you get it you will never forget it
> 
> Great job on the finished washcloths!!! Ros your very quick.. I hope the bruises from your fall heal quickly...
> Patsy I love the light colors and your stitches are perfect!
> Kaixixang you have just moved into the 'fast knitters' club!!! wow 2 of them and finding a error! very nice...
> 
> Someone mentioned doing a afghan with the washcloth blocks.. I love that idea... I would love to get a few cones of cotton and just play with the squares and then put them all together... I think it would make a beautiful throw..
> 
> Oh Toni that is a new stitch for me too... I'll have to play with that one!! cute pattern too


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> For me it helps when I am counting my stitches between the markers if I have a stitch missing it is most likely a dropped YO.. then I look and see by comparing the stitches I have on the needle and my chart.. Most often it is a dropped YO sometimes I have to many stitches and I forgot to do my decrease stitch.. fixing both is easy..
> 
> if the video isn't clear for you find one that you understand.. just play with it until it 'clicks'  once you get it you will never forget it
> 
> Great job on the finished washcloths!!! Ros your very quick.. I hope the bruises from your fall heal quickly...
> Patsy I love the light colors and your stitches are perfect!
> Kaixixang you have just moved into the 'fast knitters' club!!! wow 2 of them and finding a error! very nice...
> 
> Someone mentioned doing a afghan with the washcloth blocks.. I love that idea... I would love to get a few cones of cotton and just play with the squares and then put them all together... I think it would make a beautiful throw..
> 
> Oh Toni that is a new stitch for me too... I'll have to play with that one!! cute pattern too


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Might join you too, It is snowing here now and we are not going anywhere. Good excuse for a knitting day.
> 
> Sue [=jscaplen]You have my permission, Ros.


[/quote]

Have a lovely knitting day Sue and thanks.💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Very nice Ros. I cast on the first one, but I am trying to concentrate on finishing my Mountain Mist shawl before another MKAL starts. Don't want any more WIPs around.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. I need to have a list of WIPs so I can put them in order of what needs to get finished first. I can actually remember when I only had one thing on the go at a time, but so many beautiful patterns and yarns now. Definitely not enough time!!! 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Of course you do. The way to handle it is take Arnica and get some Arnica gel or ointment to rub into the sore spots, but don't tell anyone. Just quietly complain and continue knitting and feel better.


Thanks so much Tanya. The left side of my chest has the most bruises and is the most uncomfortable. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> It is also great when having to connect pieces--makes it very easy to pick up stitches as often down with heels in sock knitting, or doing miter squares.


I love it Tanya and it's not only neat and useful, but looks pretty too.💞


----------



## triciad19

Toni,
Here is the wave modified to make a cowl or ear warmer or it could be a scarf. Hope next week is not so busy and I have more time to knit - catch up.


----------



## tamarque

craftyone51 said:


> I just finished my medallions cloth, done in a very pale pink. Just wanted to say that I love the neat edges by slipping purl wise on garter stitch. Instead of printing the chart on this one I just lined it up on the computer screen. I really like using the markers as you can tell exactly if you are at the right place when you come to the marker. I'm learning so much. Now ready to start the heart cloth. Hopefully, I'll be able to post my pictures soon.


This is how I knit, too, working off the computer screen and using markers. Decided today that I needed to find some new markers. The standard little rubbery ones have a way of jumping across the room and when you see one go right, it turns up someplace on the left. There are many other markers available that are nice looking and not so jumpy. Maybe even make some with nice beads. Might even attach beads to the rubbery ones. Anything to keep them grounded where they belong!


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> I love it Tanya and it's not only neat and useful, but looks pretty too.💞


So agree. Did a 3 st garter border on my Snowdrop with the first st being a Slip St. It is so attractive.


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, you all are quick knitters. What lovely dishcloths! Tricia, I love the scarf you are making-modified waves. 

Tanya, I used to use the little rubber bands for braces, but they tend to keep the stitches a little far apart when using light weight. My DD got me some of these. They are wonderful. And they are pins, so that they can be added to knitting or taken off.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003E6WGY0/ref=asc_df_B003E6WGY03572823?smid=A35ZXA08LAU3AD&tag=nextagmp-20&linkCode=df0&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003E6WGY0&ascsubtag=-8862364968219057507


----------



## RosD

mlg001 said:


> Thanks, jscaplen, I would NEVER have figured that out!! Here's the photo of my finished Waves (and yes, I see that there is a mistake in it - appears I repeated a row!)


Looking great. 💞


----------



## RosD

redkat said:


> I finished my first cloth. It seems mine is wider than others, but not as tall? I used HL I Love This Cotton yarn in Rosey Ii color way and size 6 needles.
> 
> Some things I learned doing this one:
> working from chart. (Love the color chart!)
> SKPSSO decrease
> Slip stitch border
> 
> Skills I improved on:
> Tensioning
> Reading stitches
> Tinking
> Frogging
> 
> Now on to the Medallions cloth.


Beautiful 💞


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

TLL said:


> The Waves chart should be set up to print horizontally (at least that is how I loaded it). Did you have to make an adjustment on your computer? :?


Yes. Once I figured out I didn't have a complete chart I reopened the file and set it to print that one page horizontal. I wondered why no one else was mentioning the problem.

Too busy today to knit at all but hope to get back to it tomorrow night.


----------



## RosD

Toni on row no 11. for the hearts, the left leaning double decrease, should that be slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over? That's what I ended up doing, just wondering if that's correct, thank you. Ros &#128158;


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> mlg001 I think it looks great! its just a little more wavy than some of the others... I honestly had to look pretty hard to see it.. also the camera will pick up everything LOL


A little gust of wind moved the waves. Happens all the time. Still beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD

redkat said:


> I finished my first cloth. It seems mine is wider than others, but not as tall? I used HL I Love This Cotton yarn in Rosey Ii color way and size 6 needles.
> 
> Some things I learned doing this one:
> working from chart. (Love the color chart!)
> SKPSSO decrease
> Slip stitch border
> 
> Skills I improved on:
> Tensioning
> Reading stitches
> Tinking
> Frogging
> 
> Now on to the Medallions cloth.


Beautiful💞


----------



## RosD

britgirl said:


> Instead of using a magnetic board, which I used initially, I now use highlighter tape which come is 2 or 3 row widths. It is removable and reusable. One width usually lasts me throughout a shawl pattern. I believe it can be found at teacher supply stores, although I order mine online. The one in the pic is 1/2" width x 720"
> 
> Sue


Great idea Sue, I'm going to look for some. Thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD

redkat said:


> I decided to go back and knit the diamond motif from the booklet to try out the centered decrease. I did it wrong the first time and had to tink back. (I knitted 2, then slipped instead of K2tog. Now on to the medallion...or the hearts. Decisions, decisions!


Beautiful.💞


----------



## britgirl

I think some printers automatically adjust to the best fit.

Sue


Medieval Reenactor said:


> Yes. Once I figured out I didn't have a complete chart I reopened the file and set it to print that one page horizontal. I wondered why no one else was mentioning the problem.
> 
> Too busy today to knit at all but hope to get back to it tomorrow night.


----------



## RosD

triciad19 said:


> Toni,
> Here is the wave modified to make a cowl or ear warmer or it could be a scarf. Hope next week is not so busy and I have more time to knit - catch up.


So pretty, I love it Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> So agree. Did a 3 st garter border on my Snowdrop with the first st being a Slip St. It is so attractive.


You mean I have to frog and start my Snowdrop again. Oh no!!! I probably could, it would certainly look better!!! 💞 I just might, I knew that frog on my window sill was trying to tell me something. 💞


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I just finished my medallions cloth, done in a very pale pink. Just wanted to say that I love the neat edges by slipping purl wise on garter stitch. Instead of printing the chart on this one I just lined it up on the computer screen. I really like using the markers as you can tell exactly if you are at the right place when you come to the marker. I'm learning so much. Now ready to start the heart cloth. Hopefully, I'll be able to post my pictures soon.


The slipped first stitch really is a nice finish, isn't it? I am glad that you like it and that it is working for you. That is very impressive that you could match up your work with your computer screen.


----------



## leisam

im in also


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Toni on row no 11. for the hearts, the left leaning double decrease, should that be slip 1, knit 2 together, pass slip stitch over? That's what I ended up doing, just wondering if that's correct, thank you. Ros 💞


There are two YO's on that row with left leaning decreases, but they each have a S1-K1-PSSO. How is your stitch count? Sometimes when we really study the fabric, we can see where there is an irregularity in it. Is there a place where the column has a bit of a swerve in it?


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Toni,
> Here is the wave modified to make a cowl or ear warmer or it could be a scarf. Hope next week is not so busy and I have more time to knit - catch up.


That is such a great idea, tricia! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Yes. Once I figured out I didn't have a complete chart I reopened the file and set it to print that one page horizontal. I wondered why no one else was mentioning the problem.
> 
> Too busy today to knit at all but hope to get back to it tomorrow night.


 :thumbup: I am so glad you got it figured out.


----------



## TLL

I see we have some more newbies joining us.  Carefully read from the beginning. Go at your pace. We have some pretty speedy knitters here that are moving right along. Take your time and be sure to ask questions as you go. :thumbup: We are glad you are here!


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> There are two YO's on that row with left leaning decreases, but they each have a S1-K1-PSSO. How is your stitch count? Sometimes when we really study the fabric, we can see where there is an irregularity in it. Is there a place where the column has a bit of a swerve in it?


I'm so sorry Toni, I meant row 15.💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> You mean I have to frog and start my Snowdrop again. Oh no!!! ...


I think that it depends on how you want to finish it. If you look at the designer's model, there is a slightly scalloped edge. If you put a 3 stitch edging on it, that might affect the scallops.
I showed a picture of one with a crocheted edging. If you were thinking of doing that, there would be no need for the extra stitches either.
I added one stitch to each side but I am slipping it as Toni suggested for the cloths. It doesn't add the bulk to the edge so if I decide not to crochet the edging, I think that the scallops will form nicely. It has been looking that way when I have been pinning it out for photos.

ETA: Ooops! I thought that I was in Lace Party when I read Ros's comment - posted this in the wrong discussion. 
Sorry


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I think that it depends on how you want to finish it. If you look at the designer's model, there is a slightly scalloped edge. If you put a 3 stitch edging on it, that might affect the scallops.
> I showed a picture of one with a crocheted edging. If you were thinking of doing that, there would be no need for the extra stitches either.
> I added one stitch to each side but I am slipping it as Toni suggested for the cloths. It doesn't add the bulk to the edge so if I decide not to crochet the edging, I think that the scallops will form nicely. It has been looking that way when I have been pinning it out for photos.


I can see what you mean and yours is so beautiful Jane. Very elegant!!! 💞


----------



## TLL

So, by now, we have figured out that mistakes, oops, I mean design elements, happen when we knit lace (other items also, but you know what I mean).

Putting in a Life Line every so many rows, when you know your work is the way you want it to be, will give you LOTS of peace of mind if you do have to TINK (T-I-N-K: knit backwards or FROG: rrrrriiippppp). You will know that the mistake can only go so far. Whew! Everyone puts them in at different spacings. What ever works for you - every 6 rows, every 10, etc. Some people like to live dangerously (cough, cough, hack!) and do not put them in very often (cough!) However, "some people" use LOTS of SM's and count like crazy, but there are times when a life line is literally a life line and it is very good to take the extra time it requires to thread that contrasting crochet thread, or whatever you choose to use, through your stitches on your purl back row. These are all solid stitches and this makes a nice firm foundation for the next steps in your lace adventure.

The really fun thing about an extra YO is that you can just drop it :shock: and it will blend right into your work. Truly, it will! If not right away, by the time you are done and have the project blocked you will not be able to find it. :thumbup:

jscaplen found us a wonderful article for mending "the errors of our ways". I will give you the link for the download:


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I can see what you mean and yours is so beautiful Jane. Very elegant!!! 💞


Thank you, Ros. I forgot to add that this was just the middle section - charts 9-16.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros. I forgot to add that this was just the middle section - charts 13-16.


It is VERY pretty, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> It is VERY pretty, Jane!


Thank you, Toni.
Sorry that it is in the wrong thread.


----------



## eshlemania

Gorgeous, Jane.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry Toni, I meant row 15.💞


Ok, on row 15 there are 2 double decreases. The first one you make is the same as the one on the Medallions cloth, S1-K2tog-PSSO. The 2nd one, however, is different. This one, you do a K2tog, slip it back to the left hand needle, with your right needle - lift the stitch behind the K2tog over the K2tog (will now lean to the right) and slip the one remaining stitch to the right hand needle. (I will try to get some photos for you really quick here.)


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Ok, on row 15 there are 2 double decreases. The first one you make is the same as the one on the Medallions cloth, S1-K2tog-PSSO. The 2nd one, however, is different. This one, you do a K2tog, slip it back to the left hand needle, with your right needle - lift the stitch behind the K2tog over the K2tog (will now lean to the right) and slip the one remaining stitch to the right hand needle. (I will try to get some photos for you really quick here.)


I'm sorry Toni, on the key it said Slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over. That's what confused me. I thought it should have been Slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip stitch over. Maybe I'm not explaining myself clearly, sorry about that. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry Toni, I meant row 15.💞


Love your hearts, Ros


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous, Jane.


Thanks, Bev - again ;-)


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Love your hearts, Ros


Thank you Jane, I can see many baby blankets, beanies, cardigans, jumpers dresses etc using these charts, I love them all. 💞


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I'm sorry Toni, on the key it said Slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over. That's what confused me. I thought it should have been Slip 1, knit 2 tog, pass slip stitch over. Maybe I'm not explaining myself clearly, sorry about that. 💞


You are right. It should have said S1-K2tog-PSSO SORRY!!!


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> This is how I knit, too, working off the computer screen and using markers. Decided today that I needed to find some new markers. The standard little rubbery ones have a way of jumping across the room and when you see one go right, it turns up someplace on the left. There are many other markers available that are nice looking and not so jumpy. Maybe even make some with nice beads. Might even attach beads to the rubbery ones. Anything to keep them grounded where they belong!


Tie a short piece of yarn on them. They are easier to see and don't fly as far.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> You are right. It should have said S1-K2tog-PSSO SORRY!!!


That's ok Toni, I just assumed that was it and carried on anyway, I'm just thinking if anyone else was confused.💞


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> That's ok Toni, I just assumed that was it and carried on anyway, I'm just thinking if anyone else was confused.💞


Thank you, Ros. I have corrected the Key on both the black and white and colored versions. They are posted on this page. :thumbup: It was a quick fix.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> This is how I knit, too, working off the computer screen and using markers. Decided today that I needed to find some new markers. The standard little rubbery ones have a way of jumping across the room and when you see one go right, it turns up someplace on the left. There are many other markers available that are nice looking and not so jumpy. Maybe even make some with nice beads. Might even attach beads to the rubbery ones. Anything to keep them grounded where they belong!


I gave up on the little colored hair bands. They stuck to my needles and rolled up into the stitches. I couldn't make them work. They are great for color-coding the stitches though. I found some silver jump rings on sale at JoAnne's Fabrics the last time I was there. I got a whole bunch of them in one package for less than $2. I have also taken the time to tie loops with colored crochet thread or yarn. (We are on a farm and that took less time then driving into the nearest town that I might find what I needed.) They work very well. I also have the purchase SM's - too many WIP's


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros. I have corrected the Key on both the black and white and colored versions. They are posted on this page. :thumbup: It was a quick fix.


You're welcome Toni, I have just printed it out to save for future projects, I'm loving these charts. Thank you so much. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> You are right. It should have said S1-K2tog-PSSO SORRY!!!


Well I just finished my heart cloth and I'm so glad that I remembered this same stitch from the previous cloths and I did it correctly. I did mine in red and it looks good. Will post a picture soon. I do have a question on stitches on keys. Do all designers use the same key for the same stitches? Thanks, Toni.


----------



## imashelefrat

I used filati cervinia sock yarn. Acrylic. Finished the first pattern, waves.
It calls for size 1-2 needle, I used size 5 needle. It came out nice and soft, with enough definition for the holes.
It came out 8.25" width and length of 6.5".
I will skip the heart pattern, what is the pattern after the heart?
I hope I attached the right photo.


----------



## craftyone51

Toni, forgot to give you a BIG Thank you for the "knitters guide for fixing mistakes". What a great gift. I'm sure enjoying my very first workshop with a wonderful teacher.


----------



## missbronx

I have not received any notifications since Tues. When I checked today there were an additional13 pages I had not seen. I thought it was because I had not deleted the last one I got. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jscaplen

missbronx said:


> I have not received any notifications since Tues. ...What am I doing wrong?


At the top of the column on the left that shows who has been posting, you will see Bookmarks & Watch/Unwatch. If it has Watch there - it means that you are not on the notifications list. Click it so that it says, Unwatch.
Otherwise, it is true, that if you receive a notice & you do not check the thread, the posts will pile up until you look at the thread. You won't receive other notices until you link in with that one. It doesn't matter if you deleted the notice or not - just if you have linked through it.


----------



## missbronx

Thank you. It does say "unwatch" and, obviously, I have started getting messages again. I hope it continues. (You must be up very late.)


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros. I have corrected the Key on both the black and white and colored versions. They are posted on this page. :thumbup: It was a quick fix.


You're welcome, I just made the updated diamond chart and the key on that one is Slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over. I don't know if you have changed that one too. 💞
I'm sorry I have just read all of the posts again and see that it was already mentioned. 💞


----------



## Belle1

Toni -- Just finished up the Medallion dishcloth. This time I did it in some bits and pieces in my stash. This is Egyptian cotton on Size 7 needles. Looks good, but I doubt it will be a good cloth -- expect to get sloppy in water. But great exercise. 

Was on a roll, so jumped into the hearts project and was half done, before I realized that I cast on too many -- urgh!!! But decided to continue to see how that double decrease works. Found it interest, but it seems to pull sideways -- I think that is because the final single stitch pass over is not knitted first and so it pulls up to the very top of the K2T and "drags" it down. Interesting effect though. I left this one on the needles and will now frog it. 

Great exercises, thanks. As I looked at the second photo I noticed that I still had my markers on the needle and thought I'd mention that I always use a distinctively different marker as the 1st one on the "face" row. That way I can always tell which is the front. I also try to make sure that whatever type of marker that is, I only use the type in that single position. Since I have probably 6 different styles of markers, I find that this practice really helps me "know" where I am. I started knitting lace so long ago that lifelines where not mentioned; so I never have used them. Using lifelines has to be a wonderful boon particularly as the projects get larger and more complex.


----------



## Jessie28

I'm in


----------



## kaixixang

What is helping me with these charts is an ink/pencil # of the square immediately to the right of each YO or / \ in the pattern. I mark and write spacer to one side of the rows that do not connect to part of the decrease-YO combination.

Yes, I've printed the written part too, but I work better with charts since my dyslexia can kick in with the written.


----------



## kaixixang

I'm with Belle1 in that I don't use lifelines. I just pray that if I do have to rip out that I can do it back to a straight knitting section. It's SOOO much easier to replace the circular in THAT section --> preferably with a table under your work and needle(s). I don't like playing pick-up!


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> You mean I have to frog and start my Snowdrop again. Oh no!!! I probably could, it would certainly look better!!! 💞 I just might, I knew that frog on my window sill was trying to tell me something. 💞


Ros, did not mean you should frog. Just a design technique to keep in mind for other projects. You have already done quite a bit of your Snowdrop already if I recall.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Tie a short piece of yarn on them. They are easier to see and don't fly as far.


That is true. I guess I get lazy about making them for some reason.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> I gave up on the little colored hair bands. They stuck to my needles and rolled up into the stitches. I couldn't make them work. They are great for color-coding the stitches though. I found some silver jump rings on sale at JoAnne's Fabrics the last time I was there. I got a whole bunch of them in one package for less than $2. I have also taken the time to tie loops with colored crochet thread or yarn. (We are on a farm and that took less time then driving into the nearest town that I might find what I needed.) They work very well. I also have the purchase SM's - too many WIP's


What do you mean using the markers to color code the stitches?

What size jump rings did you buy? Are you referring to the ones used in jewelry? I may actually have some small ones.

I have also used these small white nylon rings which I use for making buttons. They are rigid so won't jump if dropped. The tied loops of yarn are probably the best since they are flexible, light, on hand always. I do like the flexibility of the rubber ones, just not their confounded independence and desire to travel.


----------



## tamarque

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- Just finished up the Medallion dishcloth. This time I did it in some bits and pieces in my stash. This is Egyptian cotton on Size 7 needles. Looks good, but I doubt it will be a good cloth -- expect to get sloppy in water. But great exercise.
> 
> Was on a roll, so jumped into the hearts project and was half done, before I realized that I cast on too many -- urgh!!! But decided to continue to see how that double decrease works. Found it interest, but it seems to pull sideways -- I think that is because the final single stitch pass over is not knitted first and so it pulls up to the very top of the K2T and "drags" it down. Interesting effect though. I left this one on the needles and will now frog it.
> 
> Great exercises, thanks. As I looked at the second photo I noticed that I still had my markers on the needle and thought I'd mention that I always use a distinctively different marker as the 1st one on the "face" row. That way I can always tell which is the front. I also try to make sure that whatever type of marker that is, I only use the type in that single position. Since I have probably 6 different styles of markers, I find that this practice really helps me "know" where I am. I started knitting lace so long ago that lifelines where not mentioned; so I never have used them. Using lifelines has to be a wonderful boon particularly as the projects get larger and more complex.


I use markers the same way. They are such a good visual as you come up to them and make the knitting go more smoothly. I don't use life lives altho maybe should given my tendency to drop stitches and not be able to get them picked up correctly. Often causes frogging as much as 10 rows which is a major Grrrrr moment. But then I think that if I had a life line and it was 10 rows back, I would still be frogging 10 rows.

Do find that if frogging, using a much smaller needle makes picking up the stitches much easier. Stitch size will be control by the right hand needle which actually creates the new stitches. With the lace knitting I often use a #1 or #2 needle to pick up stitches. Then I think back a row to ensure all stitches are picked up.

I also never worry about the stitch orientation when picking up stitches as I knit combination and will knit whichever way the stitch is oriented on the needle. Saves lots of time repositioning the stitches.


----------



## tamarque

eshlemania said:


> Wow, you all are quick knitters. What lovely dishcloths! Tricia, I love the scarf you are making-modified waves.
> 
> Tanya, I used to use the little rubber bands for braces, but they tend to keep the stitches a little far apart when using light weight. My DD got me some of these. They are wonderful. And they are pins, so that they can be added to knitting or taken off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003E6WGY0/ref=asc_df_B003E6WGY03572823?smid=A35ZXA08LAU3AD&tag=nextagmp-20&linkCode=df0&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003E6WGY0&ascsubtag=-8862364968219057507


I remember you posting about these once before. Thanx for the reminder. I will see if I can find some locally as the shipping will probably be more than the pins. They are worth a try.


----------



## Diane D

gosh i stop getting mail reminders from page 12 onwards...yikes!!!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> Ok, on row 15 there are 2 double decreases. The first one you make is the same as the one on the Medallions cloth, S1-K2tog-PSSO. The 2nd one, however, is different. This one, you do a K2tog, slip it back to the left hand needle, with your right needle - lift the stitch behind the K2tog over the K2tog (will now lean to the right) and slip the one remaining stitch to the right hand needle. (I will try to get some photos for you really quick here.)


Toni, I don't think I have ever seen this stitch. All the pass overs I have done have been to the left. Wow! Thanks. Great pictures. No mistaking what you are saying.


----------



## sisu

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I don't think I have ever seen this stitch. All the pass overs I have done have been to the left. Wow! Thanks. Great pictures. No mistaking what you are saying.


Yes, the pictures were very helpful in clarifying that stitch. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Pursuant to the discussion about housework vs knitting - here is an appropriate response:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I do have a question on stitches on keys. Do all designers use the same key for the same stitches? Thanks, Toni.


That is an excellent question! No designers do not use the same symbols for their keys. This is why is it so very important to study your pattern before you begin - to learn how that designer does theirs.

I have several lace books by several different authors with several different symbols for the same stitch. :shock:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Toni, forgot to give you a BIG Thank you for the "knitters guide for fixing mistakes". What a great gift. I'm sure enjoying my very first workshop with a wonderful teacher.


Oh, bless you, craftyone51! I am so glad you are enjoying and learning. We have had some wonderful contributions from Lace Party ladies also. jscaplen is the one who found that guide. She did good, didn't she.


----------



## TLL

imashelefrat said:


> I used filati cervinia sock yarn. Acrylic. Finished the first pattern, waves.
> It calls for size 1-2 needle, I used size 5 needle. It came out nice and soft, with enough definition for the holes.
> It came out 8.25" width and length of 6.5".
> I will skip the heart pattern, what is the pattern after the heart?
> I hope I attached the right photo.


Your Waves cloth looks super! Did you make the Medallion cloth? That has a stitch in it that we will need for the rest of our projects.  You will want to know that before moving on. The hearts cloth was an extra one for fun.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> You're welcome, I just made the updated diamond chart and the key on that one is Slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over. I don't know if you have changed that one too. 💞
> I'm sorry I have just read all of the posts again and see that it was already mentioned. 💞


The original diamond chart was made to practice the S1-K1-PSSO and K2tog stitches. DFL didn't introduce the S1-K2tog-PSSO stitch until the next chart, where she fixed the same spot that you did.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> As I looked at the second photo I noticed that I still had my markers on the needle and thought I'd mention that I always use a distinctively different marker as the 1st one on the "face" row. That way I can always tell which is the front. I also try to make sure that whatever type of marker that is, I only use the type in that single position. Since I have probably 6 different styles of markers, I find that this practice really helps me "know" where I am. I started knitting lace so long ago that lifelines where not mentioned; so I never have used them. Using lifelines has to be a wonderful boon particularly as the projects get larger and more complex.





tamarque said:


> What do you mean using the markers to color code the stitches?
> 
> What size jump rings did you buy? Are you referring to the ones used in jewelry? I may actually have some small ones.
> 
> I have also used these small white nylon rings which I use for making buttons. They are rigid so won't jump if dropped. The tied loops of yarn are probably the best since they are flexible, light, on hand always. I do like the flexibility of the rubber ones, just not their confounded independence and desire to travel.


I have used my SM's in a way similar to Belle. One color to identify the garter edge, another color/style to separate repeats, another color for stitch count. (When we make the large snowflake on the scarf, I did that. I didn't want to loose my count so I added a SM in the middle of it.)

The jump rings that I got are for jewelry making and are 7mm (I think). I picked up the largest ones they had. They work very well. Sometimes they will catch on the yarn, but I really haven't had too much trouble with that. If they were pinched tighter it would probably help with that.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> The original diamond chart was made to practice the S1-K1-PSSO and K2tog stitches. DFL didn't introduce the S1-K2tog-PSSO stitch until the next chart, where she fixed the same spot that you did.


Oops sorry. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...jscaplen is the one who found that guide. She did good, didn't she.


Well, I only found it - didn't create it. I have some others bookmarked somewhere but haven't been able to turn them up.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Oops sorry. 💞


That's ok. It was an excellent observation. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I don't think I have ever seen this stitch. All the pass overs I have done have been to the left. Wow! Thanks. Great pictures. No mistaking what you are saying.


Thank you, Bev. It was a new stitch for me, too. I like the effect that it has with the right lean.


----------



## TLL

For you eager beavers out there, here is your next challenge: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark (This pattern calls for a bead by the tassle - I'm pretty sure it can be optional if you do not have any.)

Leigh Meyers, the designer of this bookmark, has several designs and has graciously said we could use them to practice our skills. :thumbup: We will be doing this one and the Diamonds are Forever. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-r-4-ever-lace-bookmark

We will now transition to the fingering yarn or lace weight yarn, and if you want to the size 2 (2.75mm). (Let me warn you, those small needles will be a BIG change if you are not used to them and the difference in the yarn. Go slow, take your time.) If you choose to use sz 2 (2.75mm) needles, you will have a very nice size bookmark when you are done. If you choose to use the needles we have been using, it will be huge! One time through the chart would be enough.


----------



## imashelefrat

I am going backwards now, to find the additional charts. Most of the time I use the tablet and it is time consuming to go through so many pages.
Thanks for the compliment. Thanks for the workshop, I needed it with all the ice and snow around.


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> For you eager beavers out there, here is your next challenge: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark
> 
> Leigh Meyers, the designer of this bookmark, has several designs and has graciously said we could use them to practice our skills. :thumbup: We will be doing this one and the Diamonds are Forever. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-r-4-ever-lace-bookmark
> 
> We will now transition to the fingering yarn or lace weight yarn, and if you want to the size 2 (2.75mm). (Let me warn you, those small needles will be a BIG change if you are not used to them and the difference in the yarn. Go slow, take your time.) If you choose to use sz 2 (2.75mm) needles, you will have a very nice size bookmark when you are done. If you choose to use the needles we have been using, it will be huge! One time through the chart would be enough.


I'm currently working with US 00 (1.75mm) circulars for my socks. 4 or 5 zeros for a church member's socks. Fine size needle/hooks are not unusual for this Experienced Crocheter/Advanced beginner knitter.


----------



## tamarque

Diane D said:


> gosh i stop getting mail reminders from page 12 onwards...yikes!!!


Stopped getting notifications over a year ago and nothing I do helps. Just gave up and use the Watched topics feature at the top of the page. Do get the daily email for KP which I periodically read thru and any topics that I open will show up on the Watched Topics list for checking in. Some of KP's features are a bit awkward/don't work that well.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I'm currently working with US 00 (1.75mm) circulars for my socks. 4 or 5 zeros for a church member's socks. Fine size needle/hooks are not unusual for this Experienced Crocheter/Advanced beginner knitter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Tanya if you could figure out the camera angle it would really be a wonderful gift to all the knitters.. learning to fix a mistake is so valuable!!

Redkat that turned out really nice!! such a pretty color too.. perfect for a bathroom 

Sue I am going to look for some of that today!! It would be so useful for when we have more than one project going!! I tried the painters tape and ripped my pattern.. I know this won't do that


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> I have used my SM's in a way similar to Belle. One color to identify the garter edge, another color/style to separate repeats, another color for stitch count. (When we make the large snowflake on the scarf, I did that. I didn't want to loose my count so I added a SM in the middle of it.)
> 
> The jump rings that I got are for jewelry making and are 7mm (I think). I picked up the largest ones they had. They work very well. Sometimes they will catch on the yarn, but I really haven't had too much trouble with that. If they were pinched tighter it would probably help with that.


Thanks. We are on the same page I see. I do like using the different color markers for the edging stitches vs the colors for the pattern repeats. Makes such a good visual as we go across the pattern row.

I will have to visit Jo-Anns today when up county today and see what they have on the shelves--your larger jump rings or Bev's Artists pins.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Wow, you all are quick knitters. What lovely dishcloths! Tricia, I love the scarf you are making-modified waves.
> 
> Tanya, I used to use the little rubber bands for braces, but they tend to keep the stitches a little far apart when using light weight. My DD got me some of these. They are wonderful. And they are pins, so that they can be added to knitting or taken off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003E6WGY0/ref=asc_df_B003E6WGY03572823?smid=A35ZXA08LAU3AD&tag=nextagmp-20&linkCode=df0&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003E6WGY0&ascsubtag=-8862364968219057507


I really like those!! I just tie a length of crochet cotton on my 'O' ring and after a few rows it weaves in.. they stay put then.. but they are a problem with the lifelines.. yours would be perfect because they are removable.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> Tanya if you could figure out the camera angle it would really be a wonderful gift to all the knitters.. learning to fix a mistake is so valuable!!
> 
> Redkat that turned out really nice!! such a pretty color too.. perfect for a bathroom
> 
> Sue I am going to look for some of that today!! It would be so useful for when we have more than one project going!! I tried the painters tape and ripped my pattern.. I know this won't do that


Ronie--I will play with the computer camera later on and see what I can figure out. I tried to take photos for my workshop and it was not a good experience. I think they make these external cameras for a computer that can be set up for video recording. Will have to check them out and see if finances will allow.

I like all these homemade solutions to tracking our pattern lines but it may be just as economical to get a pattern holder with a magnetic bar. They do make them. I have seen photos of them standing up like a book holder with a clip at the top for the pattern and a movable bar.


----------



## Ronie

missbronx said:


> I have not received any notifications since Tues. When I checked today there were an additional13 pages I had not seen. I thought it was because I had not deleted the last one I got. What am I doing wrong?


Same thing happen to me.. it happens in the Lace Party too.. I just know that in a thread like these that there will be posts so I go to "My Posts" and scroll down to my last one in this workshop .. clicked on it and it took me right to where I left off... then we start getting our emails again.. its just a glitch in the program..


----------



## kaixixang

tamarque said:


> Thanks. We are on the same page I see. I do like using the different color markers for the edging stitches vs the colors for the pattern repeats. Makes such a good visual as we go across the pattern row.
> 
> I will have to visit Jo-Anns today when up county today and see what they have on the shelves--your larger jump rings or Bev's Artists pins.


Also visit the beading section and look for the coil-less safety pins

You see an example in one of the knitted projects that I am on row 19 with. No extra twists to the end that you put over the knitting needle and it doesn't score on a bamboo needle.


----------



## bgjcd

I'm in. Currently working on two lace projects - almost finished with the Holden shawl. I love lace and hope to learn even more and perfect my stitch technique. I will try to keep up with all of you.


----------



## debbie pataky

I'm having same problem have it watched and bookmarked went from page 6 the last notification to now there are 29 pages???????&#128561;


----------



## Gloverbj

Can't find the lace heart pattern
Can you help?


----------



## RosD

Gloverbj said:


> Can't find the lace heart pattern
> Can you help?


It's on Page 26. 💞


----------



## tamarque

kaixixang said:


> Also visit the beading section and look for the coil-less safety pins
> 
> You see an example in one of the knitted projects that I am on row 19 with. No extra twists to the end that you put over the knitting needle and it doesn't score on a bamboo needle.


Good reminder KX--forgot about those.


----------



## kaixixang

tamarque said:


> Ronie--I will play with the computer camera later on and see what I can figure out. I tried to take photos for my workshop and it was not a good experience. I think they make these external cameras for a computer that can be set up for video recording. Will have to check them out and see if finances will allow.


There was a workshop instructor that used cardboard "framing" to balance her cell phone for photos. As for the camera --> my Canon has a regular shot, and a movie selection...both below the preview icon. As I don't have another camera available...I cannot demonstrate. On some digital cameras I think there is an electronic or manual switch that allows you to choose the mode. Now all I need is a big enough SD card! 256 MB is NOT going to do it!!


----------



## TLL

FYI: If posting, it is important to click "send". 

Jane found us another fun pattern to practice on: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/home-decor/st-patricks-day-washcloth/9278?_ct=rbew&_ctp=147930

On row 10, there is a new increase where you knit forward and back on the same stitch. Knit forward: knit on the front leg of the stitch (like always), THEN on the back leg of the very same stitch, knit again. You have increased your stitch count by one. This will make up for the decreases in the previous row (9) on either side of the YO's (K2tog, YO, S1-K1-PSSO. This is two decreases with only one increase.)

I just noticed on row 32 of the chart, the 5 garter sts are not marked. Instead of a dot, the designer uses a - to mark a knit stitch on the Wrong Side. She also uses a V to symbolize the slip st purlwise at the beginning of the row. I like that.


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Can't find the lace heart pattern
> Can you help?





RosD said:


> It's on Page 26. 💞


Thanks, Ros!!! (Yesterday, I was using my mom's laptop for awhile. It was an interesting discovery to see your hearts in color! Here on my computer they are black - still cute!, but black. Hmm.)


----------



## Belle1

TLL said:


> The jump rings that I got are for jewelry making and are 7mm (I think). I picked up the largest ones they had. They work very well. Sometimes they will catch on the yarn, but I really haven't had too much trouble with that. If they were pinched tighter it would probably help with that.


Toni -- I've tried jump rings and have run into problems with the very fine yarns slipping through the opening. Recently, I bought a package of soldered jump rings from Fire Mountain Gems and am most pleased with them. The solder is smooth and the jump rings are light enough that they don't add a lot of bulk between stitches.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Oh, bless you, craftyone51! I am so glad you are enjoying and learning. We have had some wonderful contributions from Lace Party ladies also. jscaplen is the one who found that guide. She did good, didn't she.


She sure did. Thank you jscaplen.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> She sure did. Thank you jscaplen.


You're quite welcome


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- I've tried jump rings and have run into problems with the very fine yarns slipping through the opening. Recently, I bought a package of soldered jump rings from Fire Mountain Gems and am most pleased with them. The solder is smooth and the jump rings are light enough that they don't add a lot of bulk between stitches.


Thank you, Belle! That is good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> What do you mean using the markers to color code the stitches?
> 
> What size jump rings did you buy? Are you referring to the ones used in jewelry? I may actually have some small ones.
> 
> I have also used these small white nylon rings which I use for making buttons. They are rigid so won't jump if dropped. The tied loops of yarn are probably the best since they are flexible, light, on hand always. I do like the flexibility of the rubber ones, just not their confounded independence and desire to travel.


The jump rings I have tried catch on the yarn and thread, the little overlap or slit in the ring catches and creates snags. They do fit the smaller needles. I find the small plastic split rings break but are nice to mark right side or rows. I found some that look like a ribbon. They get lost and slip off stitches while I am working. They look like they would work so well to mark stitches, rows or even to catch a dropped stitch but not if they slip off easily.


----------



## TLL

How is it going? 

There are lots of new people that we haven't heard much from. I am concerned you are not feeling too overwhelmed with it all. There is a LOT of information in a VERY short time. Go slow. Take all of the time you need to process and ask questions.

There are many patterns that have been uploaded also. Do enough of them to feel comfortable with K2tog, YO, S1-K1-PSSO, and S1-K2tog-PSSO. Those are the ones we will need for the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl. 

In order to give you time to practice, I am not going to add anymore patterns through the weekend. Just work on what we have here, ASK YOUR QUESTIONS  , and enjoy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip2

Have been super busy, will catch up on the week-end, and next week is even worse. But, am loving all of it, tried the K2toget-S1-Psso, interesting effect! 

If I want to use the patterns for Afghan squares, did you not say to increase the stitches and add 4 on each side? Are those four stitches before the S1, K3 border? Or is it added on to the border and so make it wider? if not to the border, would it just be added on to the end and beginning of the pattern as knitted stitches? 
Thanks Toni!!


----------



## NanaW

This has been a humbling experience for me. I am still on the Medallions Cloth. I finished the Waves. I have learned so much including how to eliminate mistakes before I get to them. I love using the charts, markers, etc. I hope to finish this today. I want to do all the practices so I will do well when I finish the scarf/shawl.
I didn't understand the yardage for the shawl so I just wrote to knit pick to see if it is possible to get additional yarn in the same dye lot.
Thank you so much for everything. I appreciate it. I was worried I would get behind so I have been saving all the new patterns. I just haven't stopped long enough to thank you.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Toni, I don't think I have ever seen this stitch. All the pass overs I have done have been to the left. Wow! Thanks. Great pictures. No mistaking what you are saying.


I saw that stitch in a pattern I worked recently. It is a little fiddly moving it back on the left needle then right one. Probably a prayer shawl.


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Have been super busy, will catch up on the week-end, and next week is even worse. But, am loving all of it, tried the K2toget-S1-Psso, interesting effect!
> 
> If I want to use the patterns for Afghan squares, did you not say to increase the stitches and add 4 on each side? Are those four stitches before the S1, K3 border? Or is it added on to the border and so make it wider? if not to the border, would it just be added on to the end and beginning of the pattern as knitted stitches?
> Thanks Toni!!


 Life does get busy, doesn't it?!

If you are using your patterns for an afghan, divide the number of stitches needed to make 45 and add them between the garter edge and the pattern on both ends of the rows. To keep the sizing the same, you might need to add an extra row or two also. Have fun!!!


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> This has been a humbling experience for me. I am still on the Medallions Cloth. I finished the Waves. I have learned so much including how to eliminate mistakes before I get to them. I love using the charts, markers, etc. I hope to finish this today. I want to do all the practices so I will do well when I finish the scarf/shawl.
> I didn't understand the yardage for the shawl so I just wrote to knit pick to see if it is possible to get additional yarn in the same dye lot.
> Thank you so much for everything. I appreciate it. I was worried I would get behind so I have been saving all the new patterns. I just haven't stopped long enough to thank you.


I am glad this is turning into such a positive experience for you. The learning curve is HUGE, and you are all doing great!!! Please feel free to go at your own pace. We do have a large variety of experience popping in and out of the workshop here. Have fun. Relax. Take your time. 

I am sorry about the yardage of the yarn. I sure hope you can get what you need.

Happy Lace Knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> I saw that stitch in a pattern I worked recently. It is a little fiddly moving it back on the left needle then right one. Probably a prayer shawl.


It is different and probably will not be used very often, but we know how to do it now! It sure works well with that part of the heart.


----------



## jscaplen

NanaW said:


> ...I was worried I would get behind so I have been saving all the new patterns...


I know that Toni (TLL) will address this but you shouldn't worry about getting behind. Not everyone will work at the same pace nor do we all have the same time to devote to this knitting. Toni wants the workshop to meet the needs of the knitter - & this is aimed at new lace knitters.
Some people who have joined are experienced knitters & some just haven't focused on lace or perhaps charts. They will probably move through more quickly.

I still haven't finished the first project, either, so you have company there.


----------



## imashelefrat

Do I need to register to download the chart for the clover?


----------



## NanaW

TLL said:


> I am glad this is turning into such a positive experience for you. The learning curve is HUGE, and you are all doing great!!!
> 
> I am sorry about the yardage of the yarn. I sure hope you can get what you need.
> 
> Happy Lace Knitting! :thumbup:


I should have asked  I seem to have a habit of charging ahead. I am doing great now. I will just keep working on it until I succeed. Lifelines have been a blessing to me.
They slow me up but I want to be comfortable with them when I begin the scarf/shawl.  :-D


----------



## Diane D

okay what am i doing wrong. my 27 sts plus 2 which i also add for a nice end is +_ 13cm long - isnt that too narrow?? m using 4 crochet threads that give me worsted effect...


----------



## TLL

imashelefrat said:


> Do I need to register to download the chart for the clover?


Probably you do, but I have the download also:


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> okay what am i doing wrong. my 27 sts plus 2 which i also add for a nice end is +_ 13cm long - isnt that too narrow??


Which pattern are you working on, Diane?


----------



## Gloverbj

Sorry to be so obtuse but the lace booklet only goes to page 23


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> I should have asked  I seem to have a habit of charging ahead. I am doing great now. I will just keep working on it until I succeed. Lifelines have been a blessing to me.
> They slow me up but I want to be comfortable with them when I begin the scarf/shawl.  :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

"They slow me up" - that is why I do not use them as much as would be good that I did....does that make any sense?  (It would be good if I used them more also, but I don't like that they slow me down so I charge ahead and sometimes pay the consequences for it later.  )


----------



## Diane D

TLL said:


> Which pattern are you working on, Diane?


the first one in the booklet on page 13 - Diamond motiff


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Sorry to be so obtuse but the lace booklet only goes to page 23


My copy does also.

Is there something specific that you have questions about?


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> the first one in the booklet on page 13 - Diamond motiff


Ok, yes, that is a small square project. It is good practice for the finer yarns. The bookmarks that I posted today will give you that same type of practice, if you want.
=============================


----------



## Diane D

TLL said:


> Ok, yes, that is a small square project. It is good practice for the finer yarns. The bookmarks that I posted today will give you that same type of practice, if you want.


ahh okay so i neednt use worsted yarn for that then...


----------



## redkat

First time using a lifeline. After another trip to the frog pond last night (the same rows twice because I didn't go far enough back) I decided it would be a good thing to use.


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> ahh okay so i neednt use worsted yarn for that then...


Not if you don't want to.


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> First time using a lifeline. After another trip to the frog pond last night (the same rows twice because I didn't go far enough back) I decided it would be a good thing to use.


That is looking really good now, redkat! Sometimes those hard lessons are the best ones. We have all made many trips to the frog pond. You are not alone! :roll:

Some would say to remove your life line to put in farther on in your project. I like to leave it there and put in a second one instead. Then when I feel that it is time for a third one, I pull out that first one to re-use. Any dropped stitch will never go past the first life line that it comes to, but while I am working with that next life line, the prior one is still there and providing security.


----------



## jscaplen

imashelefrat said:


> Do I need to register to download the chart for the clover?


Pretty sure. If that is a problem for you (I know that some people don't want to provide the info), PM me & I can send it to you.


----------



## jscaplen

Gloverbj said:


> Sorry to be so obtuse but the lace booklet only goes to page 23


I think that referred to a page in this thread. I recall RosD telling someone that something was on page 26 - the Corrected Hearts charts, I think.
To "jump" to a particular page, you can enter the # in the little box on the bottom right of the current page.


----------



## 123wendy

I have all the cloths made, camera needs batteries and car is in shop. Now working on second bookmark.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> I have all the cloths made, camera needs batteries and car is in shop. Now working on second bookmark.


You are f-a-s-t!!! It will be fun to see your projects when you are able to show them to us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

123wendy said:


> I have all the cloths made, camera needs batteries and car is in shop. Now working on second bookmark.


Look at you go, girl!


----------



## Belle1

Toni -- I was intrigued by the "new" double decrease, but didn't particularly like the way it flared at the top. At least in my knitting it looked more like the 3 stitches were gathered together once they were off the needle and the yarn relaxed. So, I played around a bit and tried the following:

a) the K2T, slip back on left needle, lift next stitch over the K2T and them move the K2T back to the right needle (I believe that was the original suggestion). I found that doing

b) doing K3 together results in much the same effect -- in fact, not really easily told apart. The left most of the K3T stitch elongated and gave a subtle hint of leaning to the right. So then I tried,

c) Slip 2 knitwise to the right needle, k 1 stitch, now slip all three stitches back to left needle. K2 Together the first 2 stitches, slip it back onto the left needle and then slip the next stitch over the K2T. This time the stitch that was slipped over stayed on top of the pile and clearly pointed to the right, but the bulk of the piled up stitches wasn't to my liking; however, it does create a pronounced effect that could be effective in some patterns.

So, after playing around, I think that the K3T gives the same effect and is much more easily knit. 

I know that for those of you just starting to use these stitches, what I've just explained is more confusing than clarifying, but the real message here, is that once you become comfortable with various stitch manipulations, you too can experiment and find your own preferences. Lace knitting is one of the more creative forms of knitting -- so have a good time.


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...doing K3 together results in much the same effect ...


With the cotton being less giving, perhaps the original might be easier to manipulate. With a stretchier yarn, the K3tog might be easier to do. I haven't tried it yet, though.


----------



## Chesneys

TLL said:


> How is it going?
> 
> There are lots of new people that we haven't heard much from. I am concerned you are not feeling too overwhelmed with it all. There is a LOT of information in a VERY short time. Go slow. Take all of the time you need to process and ask questions.
> 
> There are many patterns that have been uploaded also. Do enough of them to feel comfortable with K2tog, YO, S1-K1-PSSO, and S1-K2tog-PSSO. Those are the ones we will need for the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl.
> 
> In order to give you time to practice, I am not going to add anymore patterns through the weekend. Just work on what we have here, ASK YOUR QUESTIONS  , and enjoy!!! :thumbup:


Toni, Hi! And help! I am spending more time searching thru pages looking for pertinent info (your instructions, diamond pattern correction etc.) than I am knitting. I am not totally inexperienced, but have never done lace and have not knitted in 30 years so am trying to absorb much new info and need the instructions. Is there some way to centralize these? I tried saving to a file but it didn't work, and now I have to go back and find it all again.

Thanks, Karene

P.S. Got new yarn and after many false starts am halfway thru the waves pattern, and getting the hang of it. Finally.


----------



## TLL

Chesneys said:


> Toni, Hi! And help! I am spending more time searching thru pages looking for pertinent info (your instructions, diamond pattern correction etc.) than I am knitting. I am not totally inexperienced, but have never done lace and have not knitted in 30 years so am trying to absorb much new info and need the instructions. Is there some way to centralize these? I tried saving to a file but it didn't work, and now I have to go back and find it all again.
> 
> Thanks, Karene
> 
> P.S. Got new yarn and after many false starts am halfway thru the waves pattern, and getting the hang of it. Finally.


Whew! I am so glad you are able to make progress on the Waves pattern at last. I am very sorry that you are not finding what you are looking for very easily. I have tried to introduce bits of information at a time as to not overwhelm you.

Designer/Shirley will come in a take out the conversations that run rabbit trails from the workshop. I know that she has been busy for the last couple of days, so that has made it a little harder for you to find things. I am sorry. Hang in there. I have tried to copy and paste into a file also. We used to be able to do that here, but I am not able to now. I don't know why.

Please feel free to ask questions. We will get it worked out.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- I was intrigued by the "new" double decrease, but didn't particularly like the way it flared at the top. At least in my knitting it looked more like the 3 stitches were gathered together once they were off the needle and the yarn relaxed. So, I played around a bit and tried the following:
> 
> a) the K2T, slip back on left needle, lift next stitch over the K2T and them move the K2T back to the right needle (I believe that was the original suggestion). I found that doing
> 
> b) doing K3 together results in much the same effect -- in fact, not really easily told apart. The left most of the K3T stitch elongated and gave a subtle hint of leaning to the right. So then I tried,
> 
> c) Slip 2 knitwise to the right needle, k 1 stitch, now slip all three stitches back to left needle. K2 Together the first 2 stitches, slip it back onto the left needle and then slip the next stitch over the K2T. This time the stitch that was slipped over stayed on top of the pile and clearly pointed to the right, but the bulk of the piled up stitches wasn't to my liking; however, it does create a pronounced effect that could be effective in some patterns.
> 
> So, after playing around, I think that the K3T gives the same effect and is much more easily knit.
> 
> I know that for those of you just starting to use these stitches, what I've just explained is more confusing than clarifying, but the real message here, is that once you become comfortable with various stitch manipulations, you too can experiment and find your own preferences. Lace knitting is one of the more creative forms of knitting -- so have a good time.


"....but the real message here, is that once you become comfortable with various stitch manipulations, you too can experiment and find your own preferences. Lace knitting is one of the more creative forms of knitting -- so have a good time." :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D

Diane D said:


> the first one in the booklet on page 13 - Diamond motiff


got to row 21 and its not making sense OOPS found my mistake sorry....


----------



## jscaplen

Diane D said:


> got to row 21 ....


Is this just regular crochet cotton that you are using? It has a lovely sheen.
Do you find it tricky dealing with multiple strands?


----------



## Diane D

jscaplen said:


> Is this just regular crochet cotton that you are using? It has a lovely sheen.
> Do you find it tricky dealing with multiple strands?


Yes its No. 5 Crochet thread and its actually easy with multiple stands.


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> got to row 21 and its not making sense OOPS found my mistake sorry....


I'm glad you figured it out. :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D

yeah but row 29 on the written instructions is wrong. it should read "knit 3, knit 7, yo, skp,yo, sk2p, yo, k2tog, yo, knit 7, knit 3" - am i correct? same to with row 31 - it should read "k3, k9, yo, sk2p, yo, k9, k3" ??


----------



## nancy787

TLL said:


> Some would say to remove your life line to put in farther on in your project. I like to leave it there and put in a second one instead. Then when I feel that it is time for a third one, I pull out that first one to re-use. Any dropped stitch will never go past the first life line that it comes to, but while I am working with that next life line, the prior one is still there and providing security.


I do the same thing with my life lines. It scares me to take out the only one! 
I have decided to skip the dish cloths for now as I am not new to lace knitting. I hope to start a book mark this afternoon after my doctor appointment. In the meantime the feather and fan wrap goes on--and on! :lol:


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> yeah but row 29 on the written instructions is wrong. it should read "knit 3, knit 7, yo, skp,yo, sk2p, yo, k2tog, yo, knit 7, knit 3" - am i correct? same to with row 31 - it should read "k3, k9, yo, sk2p, yo, k9, k3" ??


It is a bit confusing. The written instructions fit the original chart that did not have the S1-K2tog-PSSO, but had K3. The more complicated stitch had not been learned yet until the next chart, which is the one you are using. (I didn't catch that - sorry!)

You are doing so well, Diane! I hope you are having fun with lace.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> FYI: If posting, it is important to click "send".
> 
> Jane found us another fun pattern to practice on: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/home-decor/st-patricks-day-washcloth/9278?_ct=rbew&_ctp=147930
> 
> On row 10, there is a new increase where you knit forward and back on the same stitch. Knit forward: knit on the front leg of the stitch (like always), THEN on the back leg of the very same stitch, knit again. You have increased your stitch count by one. This will make up for the decreases in the previous row (9) on either side of the YO's (K2tog, YO, S1-K1-PSSO. This is two decreases with only one increase.)
> 
> I just noticed on row 32 of the chart, the 5 garter sts are not marked. Instead of a dot, the designer uses a - to mark a knit stitch on the Wrong Side. She also uses a V to symbolize the slip st purlwise at the beginning of the row. I like that.


If you don't mind, I would add that the increase you just described is usually written Kfb in patterns.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> If you don't mind, I would add that the increase you just described is usually written Kfb in patterns.


Thank you, Tanya! I meant to get that in there and forgot it and now it is too late for me to get in there to edit it. 

I can edit it for you! pm me the page tonight (in cases it changes tomorrow. the paragraph and the post it is in and exactly what you want me to post and what you want deleted. KFB is what you want to put in , right.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya! I meant to get that in there and forgot it and now it is too late for me to get in there to edit it.


Well, there is a somewhat collective effort here. If it does not bother you, it seems to add to the comradery.


----------



## triciad19

Diane D said:


> yeah but row 29 on the written instructions is wrong. it should read "knit 3, knit 7, yo, skp,yo, sk2p, yo, k2tog, yo, knit 7, knit 3" - am i correct? same to with row 31 - it should read "k3, k9, yo, sk2p, yo, k9, k3" ??


Toni, if I remember, DLF posted a corrected copy of this pattern in her class. Probably can't find it but maybe someone can. There was the original diamond, the modified one to introduce a new stitch and then a correction to the modified version.


----------



## loveyarn

I have completed the Wave pattern and ready to start on the Medallion then the hearts which I hope to finish this week-end. I have learned so much already - slipping the first stitch makes such a neat edge. Why have I been scared of using charts they are so much easier - I don't keep getting lose in the pattern. Using markers at the beginning of the pattern also makes it easier. Thank you so much and thanks to all the ladies with the helpful suggestions. KP is the place to be.


----------



## irishrose24

I have finished the wave pattern(will post pic when am able ), and am starting on medallions pattern.


----------



## Ronie

Diane D said:


> okay what am i doing wrong. my 27 sts plus 2 which i also add for a nice end is +_ 13cm long - isnt that too narrow?? m using 4 crochet threads that give me worsted effect...


I love the look of this!! I am going to play with my crochet threads. Once you get use to it you can practice with just 2 strands on down to 1 and be in the fine lace weight category.. it is not as intimidating as it seems.. I have done quite a bit with #10 crochet thread and #2US needles.. also #1US (sorry I don't know what that translates to in your sizes ) it is actually a lot of fun!!


----------



## TLL

loveyarn said:


> I have completed the Wave pattern and ready to start on the Medallion then the hearts which I hope to finish this week-end. I have learned so much already - slipping the first stitch makes such a neat edge. Why have I been scared of using charts they are so much easier - I don't keep getting lose in the pattern. Using markers at the beginning of the pattern also makes it easier. Thank you so much and thanks to all the ladies with the helpful suggestions. KP is the place to be.


That is fantastic! I am glad you have gotten so much benefit from this workshop so far. You will be so very ready for the scarf/shawl when we get there! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I have finished the wave pattern(will post pic when am able ), and am starting on medallions pattern.


Way to go!!! I really enjoyed the Medallions pattern. It was a lot of fun to design and knit. I hope you like it, too.

We can't wait to see photos!


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Well, there is a somewhat collective effort here. If it does not bother you, it seems to add to the comradery.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff

Ok Toni, I've been a bit quiet after the excitement for this shop but as usual life throws afew bricks as well as snow flakes. Our car broke down for the 2 nd time, 12" of snow over 2 " of ice means I am not allowed outside and my MIL passed on(a blessing for her,unaware of reality and non-stop pain). Still in all the shock took its toll. Hope to be on the workshop after weekend, hopefully woth brain function. Lots of new toys to play with, surprised by 2 pair of HiyaHiya, never dreamt to own these. Thanks for the listen and keep up the great work! Kathy


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> Ok Toni, I've been a bit quiet after the excitement for this shop but as usual life throws afew bricks as well as snow flakes. Our car broke down for the 2 nd time, 12" of snow over 2 " of ice means I am not allowed outside and my MIL passed on(a blessing for her,unaware of reality and non-stop pain). Still in all the shock took its toll. Hope to be on the workshop after weekend, hopefully woth brain function. Lots of new toys to play with, surprised by 2 pair of HiyaHiya, never dreamt to own these. Thanks for the listen and keep up the great work! Kathy


Thank you for the update, Kathy. I hope you can have a fairly restful weekend. All of those changes tend to catch up to us one way or another. We will be here. Take Care.


----------



## Designer1234

AiLin said:


> Congrats on the move! That is our goal, too. Where on the Island are you?
> 
> Did I forget to say, "I'm in"?


We are in Duncan, very nice little city just north of Victoria and south of Nanaimo


----------



## tamarque

KTGriff said:


> Ok Toni, I've been a bit quiet after the excitement for this shop but as usual life throws afew bricks as well as snow flakes. Our car broke down for the 2 nd time, 12" of snow over 2 " of ice means I am not allowed outside and my MIL passed on(a blessing for her,unaware of reality and non-stop pain). Still in all the shock took its toll. Hope to be on the workshop after weekend, hopefully woth brain function. Lots of new toys to play with, surprised by 2 pair of HiyaHiya, never dreamt to own these. Thanks for the listen and keep up the great work! Kathy


Wishing you a good, relaxing session of knitting therapy with your new Hiya Hiya's. I have a set of the larger tips and love them. Life certainly throws us some heavy duty curve balls at times, but knitting is always there to warm up our hearts and calm the nerves.


----------



## Designer1234

there are now *91* members signed into this class- I will continue adding and will post the latest numbers


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> I know that Toni (TLL) will address this but you shouldn't worry about getting behind. Not everyone will work at the same pace nor do we all have the same time to devote to this knitting. Toni wants the workshop to meet the needs of the knitter - & this is aimed at new lace knitters.
> Some people who have joined are experienced knitters & some just haven't focused on lace or perhaps charts. They will probably move through more quickly.
> 
> I still haven't finished the first project, either, so you have company there.


I haven't finished it either. Hopefully tonight or more likely tomorrow as I'm still trying to work on a project I thought I'd finish today. So far, that hasn't happened yet! Life tends to get in the way sometimes!


----------



## Designer1234

As far as I am concerned there is no time limit on any of the workshops. It is entirely up to Tonia. 

pretty nice numbers - (member's joined.) goooooood class!!


----------



## craftyone51

Designer1234 said:


> there are now *91* members signed into this class- I will continue adding and will post the latest numbers


Wow, last time we had 51. How exciting. When I'm knitting our projects, I know that many other KP'ers are knitting right along with me. How fun is that?


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ...I know that many other KP'ers are knitting right along with me. How fun is that?


Great fun & very motivating.


----------



## missbronx

I have a question about the St. Patrick's Day Washcloth chart. A blank box means RS knit and WS purl. There is also a box with a horizontal line in it which means purl. The border is in garter stitch but the chart says to purl rows 2,4,6, 50 & 52. It also shows purling on the even rows on both sides where the border would be. I must not be understanding this correctly. Would someone please explain this to me? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Great fun & very motivating.


Indeed it is!


----------



## Chesneys

TLL said:


> Whew! I am so glad you are able to make progress on the Waves pattern at last. I am very sorry that you are not finding what you are looking for very easily. I have tried to introduce bits of information at a time as to not overwhelm you.
> 
> Designer/Shirley will come in a take out the conversations that run rabbit trails from the workshop. I know that she has been busy for the last couple of days, so that has made it a little harder for you to find things. I am sorry. Hang in there. I have tried to copy and paste into a file also. We used to be able to do that here, but I am not able to now. I don't know why.
> 
> Please feel free to ask questions. We will get it worked out.


Tomorrow morning I am going to go back thru from page one and try to copy and paste into a Word document. And at least bookmark instruction pages. I do enjoy the comments, conversations and pics coming in, but not being organized to work makes my methodical (translate OCD) mind spin. Well, onward......I love your clear instructions when I can find them! )


----------



## jscaplen

missbronx said:


> ...There is also a box with a horizontal line in it which means purl...


I haven't knit this one but it seems that the legend has a mistake here. The idea is that from the front it looks like a purl stitch i.e. knit on the wrong side.


> The border is in garter stitch ...


Right - read the chart as the dash showing the bumps on the front.
This is not one of Toni's charts - it is one that came out on Craftsy for free.


----------



## craftyone51

Just finished my first bookmark, Diamonds R 4 Ever. Turned out so pretty. I used size 1 needles but used Aunt Lydia's size 3 crochet thread in Blue. Measures out at 3 x 6 and will need to block. I slipped the 1st stitch purl wise as we did on the dishcloths, and loved the "Russian" bind off. Had never done that before and it looks great.


----------



## Revan

Hi Toni, I have had to knit your new stitch in a pattern before. You are doing a fantastic job on this workshop; I hope it won't be your last one. Revan


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Everyone is doing great. I am ready to start on the bookmarks. I am really liking this workshop.


----------



## RosD

Just finished the Leaf me alone bookmark. I knitted it in 2ply yarn on 2.75mm needles. I haven't blocked it yet so the edges were curling, so I had to take the photo with pins in.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

Patsy Ruth said:


> Everyone is doing great. I am ready to start on the bookmarks. I am really liking this workshop.


Beautiful Patsy. 💞


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Your bookmark looks lovely. I love the tassel and the beads. I am doing the diamond one now and then will do the leaf one. I am getting anxious to start the scarf, but also enjoying these extras. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> ...I am ready to start on the bookmarks. I am really liking this workshop.


Great job - Lovely stitching!


----------



## RosD

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your bookmark looks lovely. I love the tassel and the beads. I am doing the diamond one now and then will do the leaf one. I am getting anxious to start the scarf, but also enjoying these extras. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patsy Ruth. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Just finished the Leaf me alone bookmark. ...


Looks lovely, Ros.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Looks lovely, Ros.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## TLL

missbronx said:


> I have a question about the St. Patrick's Day Washcloth chart. A blank box means RS knit and WS purl. There is also a box with a horizontal line in it which means purl. The border is in garter stitch but the chart says to purl rows 2,4,6, 50 & 52. It also shows purling on the even rows on both sides where the border would be. I must not be understanding this correctly. Would someone please explain this to me? Thank you in advance.


I just looked at the St. Patrick's Day Washcloth chart again AND the photo of the completed cloth at the beginning of the pattern. This cloth has a garter trim just like the ones we have been doing, with one more ridge or two more rows. My thought is that just like the white square represents: knit on the RS and purl on the WS, the square with the dash (-) in it represents: purl on the RS and Knit on the WS. That might have been missed on the key.(been there done that  )

This is an excellent example for you to compare how different designers use different symbols for the same stitch. (We have to keep you on your toes ...or the tips of your needles.  )

Excellent question, missbronx!


----------



## TLL

Chesneys said:


> Tomorrow morning I am going to go back thru from page one and try to copy and paste into a Word document. And at least bookmark instruction pages. I do enjoy the comments, conversations and pics coming in, but not being organized to work makes my methodical (translate OCD) mind spin. Well, onward......I love your clear instructions when I can find them! )


Thank you very much. I am glad the instructions are working for you. 

Designer worked on doing some consolidating this evening so it should be easier for you to find what you are looking for. I would hesitate bookmarking any pages just yet, because the page number might change while Designer is working on this.

Just go slow and carefully. We will get it. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Wow, last time we had 51. How exciting. When I'm knitting our projects, I know that many other KP'ers are knitting right along with me. How fun is that?


91! Pretty amazing! Pretty fun! Happy Knitting, all!


----------



## KTGriff

Thanks for all the good wishes. Actually feel the urge kicking in, may just have to Hiya awhile!


----------



## Aimee'smom

Have finally finished the first project. What have I learned?

1. NEVER, EVER tell your husband and your dog that you are going to take on online knitting class. They will immediately find every possible need for your services right then!!! And continue to do so every time you pick up that project.

2. That said, knitting the washcloth has been more fun and easier than I expected. 3 obvious errors - 2 which I chose to ignore and 1 that I discovered when I took the photo. Even better was reading everyone's posts and seeing their finished photos.

3. I need to work on getting my yo tension more even - not as even as I would like. The cotton is much different than my usual wool or blends - for the next project I will hit the leftover stash and find something that will let me concentrate on the stitches. Knitting on 5's, mine measures 10.5 wide by 9 deep. 

Tony, you are doing a great job and with everyone pitching in comments, it makes it really enjoyable. Now to see if I can get my photo out of Adobe and post it.

Thanks again, Toni, designer123 and everyone.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Just finished my first bookmark, Diamonds R 4 Ever. Turned out so pretty. I used size 1 needles but used Aunt Lydia's size 3 crochet thread in Blue. Measures out at 3 x 6 and will need to block. I slipped the 1st stitch purl wise as we did on the dishcloths, and loved the "Russian" bind off. Had never done that before and it looks great.


Do you have photos?  I forgot about the Russian bind off. I am glad you liked it! I never thought of using crochet thread for a bookmark. What a great idea!


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Hi Toni, I have had to knit your new stitch in a pattern before. You are doing a fantastic job on this workshop; I hope it won't be your last one. Revan


Thank you, Revan. That is very nice of you to say. That must have been a surprise when you ran into that stitch. It sure is not used very often.



Patsy Ruth said:


> Everyone is doing great. I am ready to start on the bookmarks. I am really liking this workshop.


I am glad you are liking this workshop and learning from it. Everyone IS doing very well, aren't they?  I love your photos. Your projects look great!!!



RosD said:


> Just finished the Leaf me alone bookmark. I knitted it in 2ply yarn on 2.75mm needles. I haven't blocked it yet so the edges were curling, so I had to take the photo with pins in.💞


It looks really good, Ros!!! Thank you so much for sharing your photos.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your bookmark looks lovely. I love the tassel and the beads. I am doing the diamond one now and then will do the leaf one. I am getting anxious to start the scarf, but also enjoying these extras. :thumbup: :thumbup:


My hope is that these extras will help you be very ready for that scarf.


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> Have finally finished the first project. What have I learned?
> 
> 1. NEVER, EVER tell your husband and your dog that you are going to take on online knitting class. They will immediately find every possible need for your services right then!!! And continue to do so every time you pick up that project.
> 
> 2. That said, knitting the washcloth has been more fun and easier than I expected. 3 obvious errors - 2 which I chose to ignore and 1 that I discovered when I took the photo. Even better was reading everyone's posts and seeing their finished photos.
> 
> 3. I need to work on getting my yo tension more even - not as even as I would like. The cotton is much different than my usual wool or blends - for the next project I will hit the leftover stash and find something that will let me concentrate on the stitches. Knitting on 5's, mine measures 10.5 wide by 9 deep.
> 
> Tony, you are doing a great job and with everyone pitching in comments, it makes it really enjoyable. Now to see if I can get my photo out of Adobe and post it.
> 
> Thanks again, Toni, designer123 and everyone.


Congratulations on finishing your first lace project! I love what you learned! :thumbup:

Thank you. It really has been a group effort. Those Lace Party ladies are a pretty special bunch. You are all invited to join us and hang out for awhile.


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. Actually feel the urge kicking in, may just have to Hiya awhile!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aimee'smom

Forgot to say that I love the garter stitch border and the great slip stitch edge. Others on KP keep mentioning that edge and I had not had an opportunity to try. So glad it showed up here - will be my 'always' for swatches.


----------



## Belle1

What fun doing the bookmark with the tassel. I just grabbed some yarn -- turned out to be acrylic and very thin so ended up using it doubled on size 2 (2.75mm) needles. Hard blocked it with steam so it won't change shapes on me. Have to admit I had a blast doing this. Thanks


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> Forgot to say that I love the garter stitch border and the great slip stitch edge. Others on KP keep mentioning that edge and I had not had an opportunity to try. So glad it showed up here - will be my 'always' for swatches.


That is great! :thumbup:

I always use the slip st to start a row. It makes every project look more polished, I think. (Unless it has a seed stitch edge, then I do not.)


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> What fun doing the bookmark with the tassel. I just grabbed some yarn -- turned out to be acrylic and very thin so ended up using it doubled on size 2 (2.75mm) needles. Hard blocked it with steam so it won't change shapes on me. Have to admit I had a blast doing this. Thanks


Very nice work, Belle!!! I am glad you enjoyed it. This designer/her pattern rather, was fun for me to follow, also.


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, some great photos of great projects. You guys are flying, so it seems. Great bookmarks, Ros and Belle. Lovely pattern, Toni. 

The dishcloths are turning out wonderfully also. Everybody is doing so well.


----------



## Diane D

okay bookmark next..... love love how the lace work turned out....


----------



## Pril

I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


----------



## Normaedern

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


That is brilliant. Very well done :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


Way to go!! Just think only knitting a month and already addicted to lace. Well done!!


----------



## TLL

busyworkerbee said:


> A little late, I'm in


We are so glad that you are here! There has been a LOT of information shared this past week to a LOT of enthusiastic learners. So, take your time, read everything very carefully, work at your own pace, and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## TLL

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


You did do it!!! Way to go, Pril! You have accomplished a lot in that short month! Thank you for sharing your photos and celebration with us. :thumbup:


----------



## cablemable

hi toni here's my dishcloth


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Do you have photos?  I forgot about the Russian bind off. I am glad you liked it! I never thought of using crochet thread for a bookmark. What a great idea!


I will have pictures, I promise. Probably will post them all at once.


----------



## craftyone51

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


Your dishcloth looks great and knitting for only a month, WOW! You'll be a pro when this class is over.


----------



## Ronie

So many beautiful results and so many wonderful pictures of the book mark and dish/washcloths!! You are all doing so great! Someone mentioned that there was 3 mistakes in her's... I am pretty sure that no one will even see them.. that is one of the beauty's of lace knitting.. little mistakes don't show up as quickly as when you are knitting a solid piece


----------



## TLL

cablemable said:


> hi toni here's my dishcloth


Excellent! Now on to the next one. 



Ronie said:


> So many beautiful results and so many wonderful pictures of the book mark and dish/washcloths!! You are all doing so great! Someone mentioned that there was 3 mistakes in her's... I am pretty sure that no one will even see them.. that is one of the beauty's of lace knitting.. little mistakes don't show up as quickly as when you are knitting a solid piece


Hear! Hear!!!

Belle, your bookmark is beautiful!


----------



## tamarque

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


You really are a newbie in all ways. Great that you have the confidence to try lace knitting. Wonderful how much adventure we have when no one tells us it is too difficult. Your samples are terrific. Keep up the good work. The more you try, the better you get.


----------



## Aimee'smom

Toni, Thanks for the comment. Since I knit sweaters in the round almost exclusively my swatches (and there are lots of big ones as I try out designs) are about my only edges. They will be much easier to evaluate flat.


----------



## Nonalehm

I am enjoying and learning so much. I have spent the last hour looking for the thread that lead to the scarf/shawl pattern. I am going to the local store to buy yarn this afternoon and hoped to see it before purchasing. (I did see a thread didn't I?) I like using the charts and have finished 2 and am on the hearts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tulip2

I am ready to do the bookmark,but....have spent some time looking for the pattern, started on page 1, but it is not in the booklet....can anyone tell me where it might be?


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


All I can say is WOW!!! Hard to believe you have been knitting only one month. Way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Lace knitting and knitting socks is just about neck and neck with me. I love doing both. Of course socks are a little easier since I have been knitting them since 1954.


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I am enjoying and learning so much. I have spent the last hour looking for the thread that lead to the scarf/shawl pattern. I am going to the local store to buy yarn this afternoon and hoped to see it before purchasing. (I did see a thread didn't I?) I like using the charts and have finished 2 and am on the hearts. Thanks for the help.


Good Morning, Nanalehm, You have seen a photo of the scarf, and mention of it on the materials list, but not the pattern. I would encourage you to be generous in your yardages for this project. It got big.  And we all knit at different tensions. I really do not want you to run out of yarn. That would be so frustrating close to the end. :?

Three balls of sock yarn (fingering/2 or 3 ply) at 220 yds each would be 660 yards for the scarf. That would be plenty. (I knit mine with sz 6 (4 mm).

The shawl is 3x wider than the scarf. I am still working on the body of mine and onto the third ball of KnitPicks Glimmer (440 yds/2 ounces each). Ronie test knit this for me using lace weight (here in the US, most lace weights are 2 ply). She knit this off a spool, which she weighed and we figured it to be just under 4 ounces. I would go with 6 oz or 1,320 yds to be safe. The larger the size needles you choose to use, the more yarn you will need.


----------



## Tutuknit2

Toni--Are we doing all the charts in the Dragonfly Booklet? Also, I have not found a chart or written instructions for the Leaf Bookmark. I have never done a workshop and I have not done any lace knitting. On my last attemp at Waves, I finally had the pattern correct but did something horribly wrong oin the garter stitch edge. Before I begin again, thought I would try to organize what I am suppose to do. Lee


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> I am ready to do the bookmark,but....have spent some time looking for the pattern, started on page 1, but it is not in the booklet....can anyone tell me where it might be?


I thought it might be easier to just copy and paste it. Here you go:



TLL said:


> For you eager beavers out there, here is your next challenge: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark (This pattern calls for a bead by the tassle - I'm pretty sure it can be optional if you do not have any.)
> 
> Leigh Meyers, the designer of this bookmark, has several designs and has graciously said we could use them to practice our skills. :thumbup: We will be doing this one and the Diamonds are Forever. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-r-4-ever-lace-bookmark
> 
> We will now transition to the fingering yarn or lace weight yarn, and if you want to the size 2 (2.75mm). (Let me warn you, those small needles will be a BIG change if you are not used to them and the difference in the yarn. Go slow, take your time.) If you choose to use sz 2 (2.75mm) needles, you will have a very nice size bookmark when you are done. If you choose to use the needles we have been using, it will be huge! One time through the chart would be enough.


Have fun! These are great little projects.


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> Toni--Are we doing all the charts in the Dragonfly Booklet? Also, I have not found a chart or written instructions for the Leaf Bookmark. I have never done a workshop and I have not done any lace knitting. On my last attemp at Waves, I finally had the pattern correct but did something horribly wrong oin the garter stitch edge. Before I begin again, thought I would try to organize what I am suppose to do. Lee


Hi Lee, The charts in the booklet are optional. The Wave and Medallion clothes will give you the skills to move on to the bookmarks, where you transition to the finer yarn and use those same stitches. The booklet is wonderful information for you to use as a reference. Please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. Toni


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> What fun doing the bookmark with the tassel. I just grabbed some yarn -- turned out to be acrylic and very thin so ended up using it doubled on size 2 (2.75mm) needles. Hard blocked it with steam so it won't change shapes on me. Have to admit I had a blast doing this. Thanks


Belle, would you mind explaining how you steam blocked your bookmark please? As you know I'm new to blocking and I haven't tried to steam block anything. Thank you. 😀 Ros


----------



## Tutuknit2

I have not found the Medallion chart. Is it the Diamond chart? Just printed the bookmark charts. Lee


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> I have not found the Medallion chart. Is it the Diamond chart? Just printed the bookmark charts. Lee


The Medallion Pattern is back on p. 8. I introduce it with a photo of the pink one that I made.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Belle, would you mind explaining how you steam blocked your bookmark please? As you know I'm new to blocking and I haven't tried to steam block anything. Thank you. 😀 Ros


I am not sure how Belle does hers, but I pin my project out so it is laying the way I want it to look when it is finished. Then *hold my steam iron above it* so the heat can penetrate the yarn. I leave it on the pins until it cools completely. And there you go.


----------



## tulip2

Great, thanks for the download links! Will be starting this week-end!


----------



## jscaplen

Pril said:


> ...I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month....


You should be pleased. What a great job you did on this!


----------



## tulip2

Toni, will you be giving us the pattern for the scarf next week? Or can we find it somewhere?


----------



## Belle1

RosD said:


> Belle, would you mind explaining how you steam blocked your bookmark please? As you know I'm new to blocking and I haven't tried to steam block anything. Thank you. 😀 Ros


Ros -- the yarn I used was acrylic and as you know it doesn't hold the blocked shape if all you do is wet block it. Once the pins are removed it returns to its original curled condition. Because the yarn is a synthetic it doesn't respond to moisture -- but it does respond to heat. Basically, you are going to "melt" it just enough for it to assume a new identity. If you decide to do this, you need to be aware that the piece will take on a flattened shape without a lot of depth. So the first rule is EASY DOES IT.

What I do, is pin out the item (bookmark, shawl, or whatever) in the same manner I would if I was wet blocking. Make sure your edges are smooth because whatever they are will be the same after blocking. I also place the pins at a severe flat angle -- as level with the pinning surface as I can. It is at this point that you need to decide how much "heat" you are going to apply. If you just basically want to gently affect the shape, then lay a dry cloth over the piece and gently apply a DRY iron. The longer the heat from the iron is on the cloth, the more flattening will happen. So easy does it.

Now if you want to really flatten the item (and this is what I wanted with the bookmark), then I used a damp kitchen towel and a HOT STEAM iron and really gave it the heat. It doesn't take very long (5 sec) for the moistened heat to "reprogram" the acrylic.

Be sure and let the item thoroughly dry before removing the pins -- otherwise if there is any residue heat then the shaping can still change and you can get fold or crumple marks.

I would suggest that you knit up a swatch in 100% acrylic and just play with it until you get a feel for how it works. Remember, whatever you do, you basically get 1 shot and the piece will be flattened.

Hope that helps.

As a note, not too long ago, I knit an eyelet-style shawl in acrylic and just couldn't get it to stop curling at the applied lace edging. That is when I started playing with this technique. That time, I just used heat on the edges and really, really fast because I wanted to keep the texture. Worked just fine. I've attached a picture BEFORE I heat blocked the edge -- you can see how undefined it was. I'm sorry I don't have an after picture.


----------



## Tutuknit2

Toni--Thanks for your quick replies. I found the Medallion pattern and now have it printed. 
You must be a saint or have an enormous amount of patience! Lee


----------



## redkat

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


Great looking cloth! I can't believe you've only been knitting a month! Isn't it fun?!!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> ...I knit an eyelet-style shawl ...


Now, Belle, you know that you can't be posting a picture of a shawl without giving us the pattern link!!!
(Pretty, BTW.)


----------



## Belle1

Did the diamond bookmark. Again a quick, slightly more complex chart, but easy and intuitive to work. But I was in such a rush to get my pictures taken that I removed the pins from the bookmark before it had thoroughly cooled and got a rumple in the lower section. A closed book will hide that flaw -- so no real problem. This time I did this in single strand acrylic on US #2 (2.75mm) needles. It is whisper thin so won't put any burden on the spine of a book. Thanks again, Toni, for another quick, well defined project.


----------



## Belle1

jscaplen said:


> Now, Belle, you know that you can't be posting a picture of a shawl without giving us the pattern link!!!
> (Pretty, BTW.)


Jane -- here is the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glam-shells

I made this several times in various fibers and different sizes. It is an easy knit, but the instructions take some concentration, but once you get the "picture" it is easy to knit.


----------



## nancy787

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- the yarn I used was acrylic and as you know it doesn't hold the blocked shape if all you do is wet block it. Once the pins are removed it returns to its original curled condition. Because the yarn is a synthetic it doesn't respond to moisture -- but it does respond to heat. Basically, you are going to "melt" it just enough for it to assume a new identity. If you decide to do this, you need to be aware that the piece will take on a flattened shape without a lot of depth. So the first rule is EASY DOES IT.
> 
> What I do, is pin out the item (bookmark, shawl, or whatever) in the same manner I would if I was wet blocking. Make sure your edges are smooth because whatever they are will be the same after blocking. I also place the pins at a severe flat angle -- as level with the pinning surface as I can. It is at this point that you need to decide how much "heat" you are going to apply. If you just basically want to gently affect the shape, then lay a dry cloth over the piece and gently apply a DRY iron. The longer the heat from the iron is on the cloth, the more flattening will happen. So easy does it.
> 
> Now if you want to really flatten the item (and this is what I wanted with the bookmark), then I used a damp kitchen towel and a HOT STEAM iron and really gave it the heat. It doesn't take very long (5 sec) for the moistened heat to "reprogram" the acrylic.
> 
> Be sure and let the item thoroughly dry before removing the pins -- otherwise if there is any residue heat then the shaping can still change and you can get fold or crumple marks.
> 
> I would suggest that you knit up a swatch in 100% acrylic and just play with it until you get a feel for how it works. Remember, whatever you do, you basically get 1 shot and the piece will be flattened.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As a note, not too long ago, I knit an eyelet-style shawl in acrylic and just couldn't get it to stop curling at the applied lace edging. That is when I started playing with this technique. That time, I just used heat on the edges and really, really fast because I wanted to keep the texture. Worked just fine. I've attached a picture BEFORE I heat blocked the edge -- you can see how undefined it was. I'm sorry I don't have an after picture.


Belle--Thanks for such detailed instructions on blocking acrylic. I have been hesitant to try the steaming, but will make an acrylic swatch and follow your instructions. Nancy


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Great, thanks for the download links! Will be starting this week-end!


Have fun!


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Toni, will you be giving us the pattern for the scarf next week? Or can we find it somewhere?


You will get the pattern in parts starting next week.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- the yarn I used was acrylic and as you know it doesn't hold the blocked shape if all you do is wet block it. Once the pins are removed it returns to its original curled condition. Because the yarn is a synthetic it doesn't respond to moisture -- but it does respond to heat. Basically, you are going to "melt" it just enough for it to assume a new identity. If you decide to do this, you need to be aware that the piece will take on a flattened shape without a lot of depth. So the first rule is EASY DOES IT.
> 
> What I do, is pin out the item (bookmark, shawl, or whatever) in the same manner I would if I was wet blocking. Make sure your edges are smooth because whatever they are will be the same after blocking. I also place the pins at a severe flat angle -- as level with the pinning surface as I can. It is at this point that you need to decide how much "heat" you are going to apply. If you just basically want to gently affect the shape, then lay a dry cloth over the piece and gently apply a DRY iron. The longer the heat from the iron is on the cloth, the more flattening will happen. So easy does it.
> 
> Now if you want to really flatten the item (and this is what I wanted with the bookmark), then I used a damp kitchen towel and a HOT STEAM iron and really gave it the heat. It doesn't take very long (5 sec) for the moistened heat to "reprogram" the acrylic.
> 
> Be sure and let the item thoroughly dry before removing the pins -- otherwise if there is any residue heat then the shaping can still change and you can get fold or crumple marks.
> 
> I would suggest that you knit up a swatch in 100% acrylic and just play with it until you get a feel for how it works. Remember, whatever you do, you basically get 1 shot and the piece will be flattened.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As a note, not too long ago, I knit an eyelet-style shawl in acrylic and just couldn't get it to stop curling at the applied lace edging. That is when I started playing with this technique. That time, I just used heat on the edges and really, really fast because I wanted to keep the texture. Worked just fine. I've attached a picture BEFORE I heat blocked the edge -- you can see how undefined it was. I'm sorry I don't have an after picture.


These are wonderful instructions for blocking acrylics, Belle!!! Thank you! (I have blocked some acrylic, but not much.)


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> Did the diamond bookmark. Again a quick, slightly more complex chart, but easy and intuitive to work. But I was in such a rush to get my pictures taken that I removed the pins from the bookmark before it had thoroughly cooled and got a rumple in the lower section. A closed book will hide that flaw -- so no real problem. This time I did this in single strand acrylic on US #2 (2.75mm) needles. It is whisper thin so won't put any burden on the spine of a book. Thanks again, Toni, for another quick, well defined project.


Thank you, Belle. I am glad you liked it and I appreciate your blocking demo. :thumbup:

Thank you, also, for the shawl pattern. You know we need more of these.


----------



## KittyChris

TLL said:


> You will get the pattern in parts starting next week.


Toni, you're keeping everyone in suspense waiting for the clues! 😅😊‼
Having your own MKAL on KP. 💝💖💕💞 ok, I'm over doing the hearts.


----------



## Gloverbj

I'm having trouble locating all the patterns.
Would you be able to list the patterns and their locations?


----------



## tulip2

Aimee's Mom, 

I was doing some LOL's when I read your post! That is exactly what happened when i told my husband I was taking an online class! No kidding! 
I, too, have had to watch my tension with these lace projects. Have had to frog a few times, but am learning a lot, thanks to Toni and all the great posts/comments. 
On to the bookmark this week-end and I told my husband I want a few hours of UNINTERRUPTED time. Fortunately the weather is great and he will be in the yard ( where I should be! )


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> I'm having trouble locating all the patterns.
> Would you be able to list the patterns and their locations?


Wow! You have had a busy week! Here they are. It might be easier to list them all in one place:

Leaf Me Alone, I'm Reading Bookmark: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark

Diamond R 4 Ever Bookmark: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Aimee's Mom,
> 
> I was doing some LOL's when I read your post! That is exactly what happened when i told my husband I was taking an online class! No kidding!
> I, too, have had to watch my tension with these lace projects. Have had to frog a few times, but am learning a lot, thanks to Toni and all the great posts/comments.
> On to the bookmark this week-end and I told my husband I want a few hours of UNINTERRUPTED time. Fortunately the weather is great and he will be in the yard ( where I should be! )


Happy Knitting!!! I will be sitting by the sunshine filled window shortly, doing just that. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> Toni--Thanks for your quick replies. I found the Medallion pattern and now have it printed.
> You must be a saint or have an enormous amount of patience! Lee


Thank you. I am glad to be able to help you.



KittyChris said:


> Toni, you're keeping everyone in suspense waiting for the clues! 😅😊‼
> Having your own MKAL on KP. 💝💖💕💞 ok, I'm over doing the hearts.


----------



## Aimee'smom

Toni, thanks for putting them all together - like a syllabus. lari


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> Toni, thanks for putting them all together - like a syllabus. lari


It seemed much easier find them in my documents folder than hunt through all of these pages. You all sure have done a LOT this week!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip2

Thank you, Toni, for all your suggestions, help and charts! Thank you also for your warning that if you go to a small size needle and fine yarn, it is totally different! You are right, I have big hands and the going is slow! I am starting the Leaf-Me-Alone bookmark in crochet thread 10 with a size 1 needle. This should be interesting!


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> These are wonderful instructions for blocking acrylics, Belle!!! Thank you! (I have blocked some acrylic, but not much.)


Ditto from me, Belle! Very helpful!!!


----------



## Aimee'smom

Bright and sunny and warm here today as well. I have a pair of armless chairs sitting in a west window that are perfect for knitting in the late afternoon. Keep looking at them and thinking one of these days I will actually get to make use of them.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Wow! You have had a busy week! Here they are. It might be easier to list them all in one place:
> 
> Leaf Me Alone, I'm Reading Bookmark: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark
> 
> Diamond R 4 Ever Bookmark: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark


Thanks, Toni! That's really helpful!


----------



## jscaplen

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- here is the pattern...


Ha - wouldn't you guess? I already have the pattern & her others - which are free.
Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## jscaplen

Gloverbj said:


> I'm having trouble locating all the patterns...


This is one of the downfalls of KP, I find. It is not convenient to search within a thread. So often in longer threads, you remember that someone spoke of something & you want to go back & check what it was or who said it... very frustrating then because the only option is to scroll back through everything.


----------



## jscaplen

tulip2 said:


> ...a small size needle and fine yarn, it is totally different! ... I have big hands and the going is slow!...


You will be surprised at how quickly you get used to it & might even find it difficult moving back to heavier weights. I knit for years with bulky & DK weights but now, I just want to knit with lace & fingering.


----------



## Chesneys

TLL said:


> Probably you do, but I have the download also:


Cute pattern That standard abbreviations table at the end of this download is going to be very handy also. It is going in my reference folder. Thanks.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> You will be surprised at how quickly you get used to it & might even find it difficult moving back to heavier weights. I knit for years with bulky & DK weights but now, I just want to knit with lace & fingering.


Me, too!


----------



## TLL

Chesneys said:


> Cute pattern That standard abbreviations table at the end of this download is going to be very handy also. It is going in my reference folder. Thanks.


Great!


----------



## tamarque

RosD said:


> Belle, would you mind explaining how you steam blocked your bookmark please? As you know I'm new to blocking and I haven't tried to steam block anything. Thank you. 😀 Ros


Ros--the idea in steam blocking acrylic yarn is to 'kill' it so it doesn't curl back on itself. You need to be careful as this can also flatten out the texture of the fabric especially with cables that you want to remain in relief. It is possible to control the steam to lightly do cables or high textures and steam more intensely with other parts. I would do up a couple of samples for sacrifice and do a practice to see what I am talking about as there will be no going back if you over steam.


----------



## tamarque

tulip2 said:


> Thank you, Toni, for all your suggestions, help and charts! Thank you also for your warning that if you go to a small size needle and fine yarn, it is totally different! You are right, I have big hands and the going is slow! I am starting the Leaf-Me-Alone bookmark in crochet thread 10 with a size 1 needle. This should be interesting!


Don't worry about your hand size. I find that when I change needle/yarn size there is a small adjustment moment but the body adjusts. It is like climbing stairs. The first step informs your body of the height of the rise and it adjusts immediately.

I do find that I also adjust how I hold my needles and yarn depending on their sizes and also their textures and how they work together. I suspect that if people paid attention, many would this true for them as well.


----------



## tulip2

I have a pair of steel needles #1 that I am using for this bookmark, but they sure are slick! With his fine thread, I have already dropped a stitch and didn't know it, and of course was off in my count. Spent some time fixing it, which was also hard with the yarn overs.....I love the fine point on the steels, but may be I should switch to a pair less slick?


----------



## tamarque

tulip2 said:


> I have a pair of steel needles #1 that I am using for this bookmark, but they sure are slick! With his fine thread, I have already dropped a stitch and didn't know it, and of course was off in my count. Spent some time fixing it, which was also hard with the yarn overs.....I love the fine point on the steels, but may be I should switch to a pair less slick?


don't know what yarn you are using, but sometimes a bamboo needles is better when working with slick, fine yarn. we need to figure out what works best for us. and if you are new at this, less slick needles may be very helpful.

but don't be so hard on yourself for making mistakes. this is what the work workshop is about--learning. and we can learn much from the mistakes we make.

btw, what needles are you using? i love my steels, too, and often wish the points were sharper than they are.


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> I have a pair of steel needles #1 that I am using for this bookmark, but they sure are slick! With his fine thread, I have already dropped a stitch and didn't know it, and of course was off in my count. Spent some time fixing it, which was also hard with the yarn overs.....I love the fine point on the steels, but may be I should switch to a pair less slick?


If you have access to a wooden pair of needles, there would most definitely be a difference in the "slickness". The yarn would not slide off quite so easily.

My hands are large also. Like Tanya/tamarque said, I find myself making little adjustments with the different yarns and needle sizes also. It gets to the point where you "almost" don't notice, but you do. It just isn't the big deal that it was the first time around.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> but don't be so hard on yourself for making mistakes. this is what the work workshop is about--learning. and we can learn much from the mistakes we make.


 :thumbup: http://www.eknittingneedles.com/default.asp If you are in the U.S., shipping is free with a $15 order. Their needles are very inexpensive and you can get a lot for that price - if you need to make an investment. 

This is just a thought, but it sounds like it could be a good time to practice using a life line, especially with the slick needles.


----------



## tulip2

I am using the Abbi Turbo rockets. At our LYS, they recommended the rockets because they have a finer point. I do love them, but I just switched to size 1 bamboo DPN's for this project and it is going much better!! With this fine thread it gives it a delicate look, which I love. I do have to hold the thread and needle tighter and closer to me, but once I got the hang of it, it moved right along.


----------



## tulip2

Thank you and i did find a size #1 Bamboo DPN's in my stash of needles, works much better! Plus...I am using a life line


----------



## tamarque

tulip2 said:


> Thank you and i did find a size #1 Bamboo DPN's in my stash of needles, works much better! Plus...I am using a life line


There you go. Knitting is not a fixed experience. Not only different yarns with different needles, but we physically change over time. We relax and it effects our knitting. We get older and our muscles change and we have to adjust. There is an entire ergonomic to our knitting. It is not just in the fingers but in our whole body. If we pay attention, these changes and shifts come into our awareness. The more aware we are, the more we can make adjustments. And experience is always the best teacher.


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> I am using the Abbi Turbo rockets. At our LYS, they recommended the rockets because they have a finer point. I do love them, but I just switched to size 1 bamboo DPN's for this project and it is going much better!! With this fine thread it gives it a delicate look, which I love. I do have to hold the thread and needle tighter and closer to me, but once I got the hang of it, it moved right along.


After you have been knitting lace for awhile, perhaps you will be more comfortable with the Abbi Turbos. I have heard that they are very nice.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> There you go. Knitting is not a fixed experience. Not only different yarns with different needles, but we physically change over time. We relax and it effects our knitting. We get older and our muscles change and we have to adjust. There is an entire ergonomic to our knitting. It is not just in the fingers but in our whole body. If we pay attention, these changes and shifts come into our awareness. The more aware we are, the more we can make adjustments. And experience is always the best teacher.


 :thumbup: You said that so well.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

My two bookmarks. The pink one is fingering weight. Alpaca Sox color #1885. Needle size US 2.

The green one is DMC size 10 crochet cotton, needle size US 1. It came out too small so didn't bother with the beads and tassel. 

When I make lace stockings for my cloth dolls I use 00 needles and crochet cotton.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

By the way I love my Addi sock rockets.

I have not used a life line on these small items but definitely use life lines on larger items.


----------



## eshlemania

Love your bookmarks, Patsy. Well done!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> My two bookmarks. The pink one is fingering weight. Alpaca Sox color #1885. Needle size US 2.
> 
> The green one is DMC size 10 crochet cotton, needle size US 1. It came out too small so didn't bother with the beads and tassel.
> 
> When I make lace stockings for my cloth dolls I use 00 needles and crochet cotton.


Very nice! I can imagine that the green one is very small. Great job!


----------



## tulip2

I had not thought about the fact that our muscles and bodies do change as we get older! Your insight is great! 

Back to the technical: I noticed that the sides do curl quite a bit, do you think steam blocking would be adequate or regular blocking for this fine yarn?


----------



## Belle1

tulip2 said:


> I have a pair of steel needles #1 that I am using for this bookmark, but they sure are slick! With his fine thread, I have already dropped a stitch and didn't know it, and of course was off in my count. Spent some time fixing it, which was also hard with the yarn overs.....I love the fine point on the steels, but may be I should switch to a pair less slick?


I find working with bamboo needles works well with Size 10 crochet thread. My needles are well worn so they are probably slicker than a new set, but there is just enough drag to keep from loosing stitches. Actually, you'll probably get used to the steel needles after awhile. And once you are comfortable, you'll want the speed.


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> My two bookmarks....


They look great.


----------



## kaixixang

I've finished with the pair of socks...and they're putting me to sleep while I'm trying to catch up to all of the messages. I will be downloading the bookmarks when I get a chance later tonight.


----------



## Belle1

tulip2 said:


> Back to the technical: I noticed that the sides do curl quite a bit, do you think steam blocking would be adequate or regular blocking for this fine yarn?


I vary my style of blocking to match the fiber of the item. For wools and other animal fibers, I usually wet block. For cotton, I typically wet block but have been known to use steam or a press cloth. For acrylics I try to avoid it, but if I can't then I follow a heat blocking process as I described above.


----------



## TLL

Belle1 said:


> I vary my style of blocking to match the fiber of the item. For wools and other animal fibers, I usually wet block. For cotton, I typically wet block but have been known to use steam or a press cloth. For acrylics I try to avoid it, but if I can't then I follow a heat blocking process as I described above.


 :thumbup: Thanks, Belle.


----------



## 123wendy

got the picture


----------



## jscaplen

123wendy said:


> got the picture


Great work!


----------



## eshlemania

Super, Wendy!! Excellent.


----------



## Nonalehm

Thanks for the information. I bought 4 sock yarn @ 230 yd each so I know I will have enough.


----------



## 123wendy

Thank you


----------



## 123wendy

Thank you, this has been fun


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> got the picture


You are doing great, Wendy! It looks like you are really understanding lace and the stitches we use to make it. :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

Very nice work Wendy! I really like that multi color bookmark.


----------



## kaixixang

I cheated a little on the latest cast on for that Shamrock pattern...instead of knit cast on for ALL of the stitches...I changed the VERY last one to cable cast on. It's working out better!


----------



## Normaedern

Beautiful bookmarks, Patsy, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Wendy, those are great. I love the beaded bookmark. Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Patsy and Wendy--love your pieces. You both are doing so well with the lace techniques.

KX--Using a different CO or BO is not cheating--it is always the knitter's choice.
That is why I put out all those variations a few months back so you and others would feel comfortable making different choices. Personally, I prefer the cable CO to the Knit one because it has a bit more body to it.


----------



## craftyone51

They all look great Wendy.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thank you all for your lovely comments. There are so many great pieces being shown. Toni, you have a right to be very proud of your group. You are teaching us well. Thank you again for organizing this workshop. I needed a brush up on my lace knitting skills.


----------



## craftyone51

Patsy, your bookmarks are so pretty. You said that the green one was too small, I don't think so and it would be perfect for a bible.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

craftyone51 said:


> Patsy, your bookmarks are so pretty. You said that the green one was too small, I don't think so and it would be perfect for a bible.


I think maybe you are right about the size. It is small but I will finish it and take your advice and use it in my bible. With the beads and tassel it will be a little longer. Thank you Susan.


----------



## Ronie

Tutuknit2 said:


> Toni--Thanks for your quick replies. I found the Medallion pattern and now have it printed.
> You must be a saint or have an enormous amount of patience! Lee


You have this right  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

tulip2 said:


> Thank you, Toni, for all your suggestions, help and charts! Thank you also for your warning that if you go to a small size needle and fine yarn, it is totally different! You are right, I have big hands and the going is slow! I am starting the Leaf-Me-Alone bookmark in crochet thread 10 with a size 1 needle. This should be interesting!


I am using #8 crochet thread with size US0 needles(first time with needles this size) and you are so right it is going very slow but turning out beautiful!! I am making this for a friend of mine and I know she will love it.. I have a feeling that once our hands get use to holding the tiny needles that the kitting will get better and a bit quicker.. I am one of those knitters that love the tiny needles.. I have a hard time with the larger ones... LOL


----------



## Ronie

Belle1 said:


> I vary my style of blocking to match the fiber of the item. For wools and other animal fibers, I usually wet block. For cotton, I typically wet block but have been known to use steam or a press cloth. For acrylics I try to avoid it, but if I can't then I follow a heat blocking process as I described above.


LOL With my Crochet Cotton I do all the above at least once... I have a hard time getting a good block with it.. I probably over do it.. but with some doily's there is a _lot_ of pinning  and I don't want to take any chances of having to do that over again...LOL

Patsy and Wendy those are beautiful projects.. you both did great jobs.. Thanks for sharing.. it is always great to see how others knit..


----------



## craftyone51

This question does not pertain to the class, but I've been seeing "http:" with an address under some of the members names and was wondering how I can add my "ravelry"? Thanks


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ...an address under some of the members names and was wondering how I can add my "ravelry"?


At the top of the page, 2nd line, on the left, there is a link to your profile.
Scroll down to the general information section. There is a section that allows you to add a signature as well as a website.


----------



## craftyone51

Patsy Ruth said:


> I think maybe you are right about the size. It is small but I will finish it and take your advice and use it in my bible. With the beads and tassel it will be a little longer. Thank you Susan.


Patsy, so happy to hear that you will finish your bookmark and use it in your bible. I will be finishing this bookmark today.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> At the top of the page, 2nd line, on the left, there is a link to your profile.
> Scroll down to the general information section. There is a section that allows you to add a signature as well as a website.


Thank you jscaplen. I got it done, but it isn't showing.


----------



## Ronie

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you jscaplen. I got it done, but it isn't showing.


under 'My Profile' there is 'General Information' and there is 'Signature' and 'Add Website' I use both my signature to explain my avatar and the website to add my pinterest page... You HAVE TO click update!! if you don't it won't work..  I hope this helps...


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you jscaplen. I got it done, but it isn't showing.


I would assume that Ronie's comment about clicking the update button should remedy this.


----------



## craftyone51

When I'm at "my profile" it does show the "ravelry" website and I can click on that link and it takes me to my "ravelry" page, but it still isn't showing under my signature posts. I had "updated". Thanks for your help, ladies.


----------



## Ronie

craftyone51 said:


> When I'm at "my profile" it does show the "ravelry" website and I can click on that link and it takes me to my "ravelry" page, but it still isn't showing under my signature posts. I had "updated". Thanks for your help, ladies.


you need to add it.. http://www. to work on your page and it needs to go in the 'website' spot.. not just your signature.. I have mine in both places maybe that is important.. I don't know... good luck with this


----------



## tamarque

Ronie said:


> you need to add it.. http://www. to work on your page and it needs to go in the 'website' spot.. not just your signature.. I have mine in both places maybe that is important.. I don't know... good luck with this


Yes, the full URL address is needed. I had the same problem. And make sure when you do it the computer doesn't add and 's' to the Http(s)--it has something to do with computer security but it will prevent the URL from working.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. There are so many great pieces being shown. Toni, you have a right to be very proud of your group. You are teaching us well. Thank you again for organizing this workshop. I needed a brush up on my lace knitting skills.


This must have been the right time to have this lace workshop then.  I am so glad that you, and all of the others, are having such a good time. You are all doing wonderfully! I am very proud of you. :thumbup:

I like the idea for the little bookmark for a Bible. I think I will try to make a small one like that also.


----------



## NanaW

I have to be one of your most improved. I am working on the bookmarks now. Thank you for everything. This has been a great experience. :-D


----------



## irishrose24

Here is the pic of my waves cloth- unblocked. I used cotton yarn and a size 6 needle. I'm currently almost finished with the Medallions cloth. I'm really excited that I finally can read the charts which I had never done before. Thanks.


----------



## Normaedern

irishrose24 said:


> Here is the pic of my waves cloth- unblocked. I used cotton yarn and a size 6 needle. I'm currently almost finished with the Medallions cloth. I'm really excited that I finally can read the charts which I had never done before. Thanks.


Great work :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Looking good, IrishRose.


----------



## jscaplen

irishrose24 said:


> Here is the pic of my waves cloth... I finally can read the charts ...


Way to go!!


----------



## TLL

Congratulations to both of you, NanaW and irishrose 24!!! Those are wonderful accomplishments. :thumbup: We look forward to more photos when you are ready.


----------



## tulip2

I can finally read charts and...I actually finished this bookmark with the crochet thread and size 1 needles. I can see several mistakes plus it is also small, but it will be fine for a Bible or small book. I do think my next one won't be crochet thread! I am glad I did it though, wanted to see what it would look like. All your wonderful projects and instructions have given me the confidence to go ahead with more lace patterns. Thank you so much for all your time, efforts and encouragement!


----------



## Gloverbj

Hi,
I'm stuck while working on the Diamond Motif Pattern. 
I'm ready to begin Row 21 and I don't have enough stitches to knit the row.
I only have 25 stitches but will need 27. 
Should I make 2 increases? If so, where?


----------



## nancy787

I finished the Diamonds R 4 Ever bookmark using Serenity sock yarn and a size 2 needle. The finished size is about 3 x 6-- unblocked. This may be the first time I ever used the size needle specified and got a larger size. I usually have to go up 1 or 2 needle sizes to get gauge! I will be swatching for the scarf. Tomorrow I go to buy yarn for it. I can't wait to go play touchy-feely in the LYS.


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Hi,
> I'm stuck while working on the Diamond Motif Pattern.
> I'm ready to begin Row 21 and I don't have enough stitches to knit the row.
> I only have 25 stitches but will need 27.
> Should I make 2 increases? If so, where?


Hmmm, that depends on if or where you may have dropped those stitches or missed YO's. What does your row 19 look like? Go back and "read" that as carefully as possible - compare it to what the chart shows. I am guessing that you missed a couple of YO's. They could be picked up easy enough if you find the right spot - lift up the "bar" between the two stitches on the needle in the place where you need a YO.

Let me know if that helps you, Gloverbj. If you could post a photo, that would help me to be able to help you, unless you get it figured out.  Let me know.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> I finished the Diamonds R 4 Ever bookmark using Serenity sock yarn and a size 2 needle. The finished size is about 3 x 6-- unblocked. This may be the first time I ever used the size needle specified and got a larger size. I usually have to go up 1 or 2 needle sizes to get gauge! I will be swatching for the scarf. Tomorrow I go to buy yarn for it. I can't wait to go play touchy-feely in the LYS.


You must be relaxing with your knitting, yes? That is really good when you are knitting lace. :thumbup: HAVE FUN at your LYS!!!


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> I can finally read charts and...I actually finished this bookmark with the crochet thread and size 1 needles. I can see several mistakes plus it is also small, but it will be fine for a Bible or small book. I do think my next one won't be crochet thread! I am glad I did it though, wanted to see what it would look like. All your wonderful projects and instructions have given me the confidence to go ahead with more lace patterns. Thank you so much for all your time, efforts and encouragement!


WHOO HOO!!! You go, girl!!! Have Fun!!!  (I bet if you block that bookmark, you would be surprised how big it gets.  )


----------



## nancy787

TLL said:


> You must be relaxing with your knitting, yes? That is really good when you are knitting lace. :thumbup: HAVE FUN at your LYS!!!


Well, I have been knitting for 55+ years, so I'm surprised if my tension is changing that much! 
I really love the color coding for the charts though. That was new for me and is very helpful. I'm having fun reading the comments and seeing the pictures.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Well, I have been knitting for 55+ years, so I'm surprised if my tension is changing that much!
> I really love the color coding for the charts though. That was new for me and is very helpful. I'm having fun reading the comments and seeing the pictures.


That would be a surprise. What do you think the difference would be?

I am so glad you are having fun and enjoying the colored charts. They are great, aren't they?!


----------



## nancy787

TLL said:


> That would be a surprise. What do you think the difference would be?
> 
> I am so glad you are having fun and enjoying the colored charts. They are great, aren't they?!


Good question. The only thing I can think of is that I have not used such a small needle in a long time, that maybe I was not holding on as tightly?


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Good question. The only thing I can think of is that I have not used such a small needle in a long time, that maybe I was not holding on as tightly?


That would sure make sense. I know it works like that for me.


----------



## craftyone51

Ronie said:


> you need to add it.. http://www. to work on your page and it needs to go in the 'website' spot.. not just your signature.. I have mine in both places maybe that is important.. I don't know... good luck with this


Thanks ladies for your help. I had it entered correctly with the full address, but thought I would add it under my signature also and then it worked. Yeah!! See I'm learning more than just lace and reading charts. Love it!!!


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks ladies for your help. I had it entered correctly with the full address, but thought I would add it under my signature also and then it worked. Yeah!! See I'm learning more than just lace and reading charts. Love it!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Pril said:


> I did it! I think. Either way, I'm pretty chuffed. I've only been knitting for just over a month. Thank you Toni and Shirley for all your efforts. I'm so happy to learn a new skill.


Looks lovely, you did a great job. 💞


----------



## RosD

cablemable said:


> hi toni here's my dishcloth


Looks great. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> I am not sure how Belle does hers, but I pin my project out so it is laying the way I want it to look when it is finished. Then *hold my steam iron above it* so the heat can penetrate the yarn. I leave it on the pins until it cools completely. And there you go.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION*



Belle1 said:


> Ros -- the yarn I used was acrylic and as you know it doesn't hold the blocked shape if all you do is wet block it. Once the pins are removed it returns to its original curled condition. Because the yarn is a synthetic it doesn't respond to moisture -- but it does respond to heat. Basically, you are going to "melt" it just enough for it to assume a new identity. If you decide to do this, you need to be aware that the piece will take on a flattened shape without a lot of depth. So the first rule is EASY DOES IT.
> 
> What I do, is pin out the item (bookmark, shawl, or whatever) in the same manner I would if I was wet blocking. Make sure your edges are smooth because whatever they are will be the same after blocking. I also place the pins at a severe flat angle -- as level with the pinning surface as I can. It is at this point that you need to decide how much "heat" you are going to apply. If you just basically want to gently affect the shape, then lay a dry cloth over the piece and gently apply a DRY iron. The longer the heat from the iron is on the cloth, the more flattening will happen. So easy does it.
> 
> Now if you want to really flatten the item (and this is what I wanted with the bookmark), then I used a damp kitchen towel and a HOT STEAM iron and really gave it the heat. It doesn't take very long (5 sec) for the moistened heat to "reprogram" the acrylic.
> 
> Be sure and let the item thoroughly dry before removing the pins -- otherwise if there is any residue heat then the shaping can still change and you can get fold or crumple marks.
> 
> I would suggest that you knit up a swatch in 100% acrylic and just play with it until you get a feel for how it works. Remember, whatever you do, you basically get 1 shot and the piece will be flattened.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> As a note, not too long ago, I knit an eyelet-style shawl in acrylic and just couldn't get it to stop curling at the applied lace edging. That is when I started playing with this technique. That time, I just used heat on the edges and really, really fast because I wanted to keep the texture. Worked just fine. I've attached a picture BEFORE I heat blocked the edge -- you can see how undefined it was. I'm sorry I don't have an after picture.


Thank you Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD

Belle1 said:


> Did the diamond bookmark. Again a quick, slightly more complex chart, but easy and intuitive to work. But I was in such a rush to get my pictures taken that I removed the pins from the bookmark before it had thoroughly cooled and got a rumple in the lower section. A closed book will hide that flaw -- so no real problem. This time I did this in single strand acrylic on US #2 (2.75mm) needles. It is whisper thin so won't put any burden on the spine of a book. Thanks again, Toni, for another quick, well defined project.


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD

tamarque said:


> Ros--the idea in steam blocking acrylic yarn is to 'kill' it so it doesn't curl back on itself. You need to be careful as this can also flatten out the texture of the fabric especially with cables that you want to remain in relief. It is possible to control the steam to lightly do cables or high textures and steam more intensely with other parts. I would do up a couple of samples for sacrifice and do a practice to see what I am talking about as there will be no going back if you over steam.


Thank you Tanya. I bought a small hand held steamer so I will give it a go. 💞


----------



## RosD

Patsy Ruth said:


> My two bookmarks. The pink one is fingering weight. Alpaca Sox color #1885. Needle size US 2.
> 
> The green one is DMC size 10 crochet cotton, needle size US 1. It came out too small so didn't bother with the beads and tassel.
> 
> When I make lace stockings for my cloth dolls I use 00 needles and crochet cotton.


Both are lovely. 💞


----------



## RosD

123wendy said:


> got the picture


Lovely work 💞


----------



## RosD

irishrose24 said:


> Here is the pic of my waves cloth- unblocked. I used cotton yarn and a size 6 needle. I'm currently almost finished with the Medallions cloth. I'm really excited that I finally can read the charts which I had never done before. Thanks.


Lovely. 💞


----------



## RosD

tulip2 said:


> I can finally read charts and...I actually finished this bookmark with the crochet thread and size 1 needles. I can see several mistakes plus it is also small, but it will be fine for a Bible or small book. I do think my next one won't be crochet thread! I am glad I did it though, wanted to see what it would look like. All your wonderful projects and instructions have given me the confidence to go ahead with more lace patterns. Thank you so much for all your time, efforts and encouragement!


Lovely. 💞


----------



## NanaW

For some reason I am not getting pictures now. Did I click something wrong?


----------



## craftyone51

I finished my leaf bookmark tonight and will block it tomorrow. It is so pretty. I used the same crochet thread as the other bookmark. Then I'll see about getting all these pictures posted. Looking forward to starting the scarf/shawl. Thanks again Toni for all your help and encouragement.


----------



## imashelefrat

Look a few messages below.


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> For some reason I am not getting pictures now. Did I click something wrong?


I have no idea. It has been a couple of pages since anyone has posted a photo.



craftyone51 said:


> I finished my leaf bookmark tonight and will block it tomorrow. It is so pretty. I used the same crochet thread as the other bookmark. Then I'll see about getting all these pictures posted. Looking forward to starting the scarf/shawl. Thanks again Toni for all your help and encouragement.


You are welcome, craftyone51! It will be fun to see your photos. :thumbup:



imashelefrat said:


> I have trouble posting the second 45 stitches design. Will try again tomorrow.


I'm sorry you are having trouble. We look forward to seeing your Medallion cloth.


----------



## imashelefrat

OK, managed to do it.
I did some lace before, using charts, but I seem to remember the signs for the different stitches. I used to "fudge" the first slipped stitch, now I am consistent with the suggested method.
I know how to look at the knitted piece and compare it to the chart.
I still need to be less lazy and start using a life line.
I find charts to be a more efficient way to follow instructions. It is easier to follow instructions in other languages.
I have more experience with crochet charts in Japanese books.
Thank you.
I need more 45 stitches designs. Two motifs do not make a scarf. I will start looking and adjusting other charts to the needed width.


----------



## Miss Pam

imashelefrat said:


> OK, managed to do it.
> I did some lace before, using charts, but I seem to remember the signs for the different stitches. I used to "fudge" the first slipped stitch, now I am consistent with the suggested method.
> I know how to look at the knitted piece and compare it to the chart.
> I still need to be less lazy and start using a life line.
> I find charts to be a more efficient way to follow instructions. It is easier to follow instructions in other languages.
> I have more experience with crochet charts in Japanese books.
> Thank you.
> I need more 45 stitches designs. Two motifs do not make a scarf. I will start looking and adjusting other charts to the needed width.


That's looking really good!


----------



## kaixixang

imashelefrat - Now you've done it! I will have 2 scarves from this workshop! Now to calculate the repeat section for my own panel-scarf!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

imashelefrat said:


> OK, managed to do it.
> I did some lace before, using charts, but I seem to remember the signs for the different stitches. I used to "fudge" the first slipped stitch, now I am consistent with the suggested method.
> I know how to look at the knitted piece and compare it to the chart.
> I still need to be less lazy and start using a life line.
> I find charts to be a more efficient way to follow instructions. It is easier to follow instructions in other languages.
> I have more experience with crochet charts in Japanese books.
> Thank you.
> I need more 45 stitches designs. Two motifs do not make a scarf. I will start looking and adjusting other charts to the needed width.


NICE!!! That is looking great!!! I am sure you will be able to come up with more patterns and/or modifications of them to make yourself a very beautiful scarf! You are well on your way. When I designed those clothes, I NEVER imagined that they would be used for anything else. How Fun!!! Thank you!!! I would love to see your finished product when you get that far. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

imashelefrat, wonderful start. I love how they look together.


----------



## TLL

Good Morning!

One of the Lace Party ladies did some research and has put together a list of 45 st cloths for anyone interested in adding to their practice or scarf or afghan project. I have copied and pasted all of the links on the current Lace Party to keep the workshop focused here.

Follow this link to find more. There are some really fun ones. The designers have other options also. It will get easy to get lost on those rabbit trails.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-2.html#6995820


----------



## TLL

SuellenS said:


> I'm in unless I am too late to join.


Welcome, SuellenS!!! No, it is not too late to join us. We are glad you are here! Start from the beginning. Read carefully and have fun! If you have any questions, be sure to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> One of the Lace Party ladies did some research and has put together a list of 45 st cloths for anyone interested in adding to their practice or scarf or afghan project. I have copied and pasted all of the links on the current Lace Party to keep the workshop focused here.
> 
> Follow this link to find more. There are some really fun ones. The designers have other options also. It will get easy to get lost on those rabbit trails.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-2.html#6995820


Since I'm the guilty party...it won't be TOO hard to add extra stitches between the 5-7 stitch edges and the design...I just have to do it! Now to grab the blue cotton worsted so I can accomplish the same thing as another workshop member for #63 and have my second scarf started!


----------



## mlg001

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *IMPORTANT*!
> 
> One of the Lace Party ladies did some research and has put together a list of 45 st cloths for anyone interested in adding to their practice or scarf or afghan project. I have copied and pasted all of the links on the current Lace Party to keep the workshop focused here.
> 
> Follow this link to find more. There are some really fun ones. The designers have other options also. It will get easy to get lost on those rabbit trails.
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-2.html#6995820*




I knew I'd gotten hooked on using charts instead of written directions when I clicked on many of these links and thought "Oh, no, no charts!".


----------



## kaixixang

mlg001 said:


> I knew I'd gotten hooked on using charts instead of written directions when I clicked on many of these links and thought "Oh, no, no charts!".


Charts will have to be posted on the Lace Party...just let me know through Private Message which ones. I will be making PDF files so that you will not have to download special fonts. I won't take any time here to do so.


----------



## jadancey

O


imashelefrat said:


> OK, managed to do it.
> I did some lace before, using charts, but I seem to remember the signs for the different stitches. I used to "fudge" the first slipped stitch, now I am consistent with the suggested method.
> I know how to look at the knitted piece and compare it to the chart.
> I still need to be less lazy and start using a life line.
> I find charts to be a more efficient way to follow instructions. It is easier to follow instructions in other languages.
> I have more experience with crochet charts in Japanese books.
> Thank you.
> I need more 45 stitches designs. Two motifs do not make a scarf. I will start looking and adjusting other charts to the needed width.


Love this, I had planned on doing something similar. Now seeing yours I'm anxious to start mine.


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> I knew I'd gotten hooked on using charts instead of written directions when I clicked on many of these links and thought "Oh, no, no charts!".


YES!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My job has been accomplished.


----------



## imashelefrat

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> One of the Lace Party ladies did some research and has put together a list of 45 st cloths for anyone interested in adding to their practice or scarf or afghan project. I have copied and pasted all of the links on the current Lace Party to keep the workshop focused here.
> 
> Follow this link to find more. There are some really fun ones. The designers have other options also. It will get easy to get lost on those rabbit trails.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-2.html#6995820


Thank you, it will save some (a lot) time.


----------



## Ronie

I love the idea of making a 'dishcloth scarf'... I look forward to seeing more of it!!


----------



## craftyone51

I have to say that I too realize that reading charts is the only way to go, it is so much easier than reading the pattern. I sure am looking forward to our scarf/shawl.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I have to say that I too realize that reading charts is the only way to go, it is so much easier than reading the pattern. I sure am looking forward to our scarf/shawl.


I love it that I can give the chart a quick glance and I'm off and knitting again. 

Thursday is coming!!!


----------



## KTGriff

Happy happy knitter in Pa! Think I have conquered charts and am playing with my Hiya Hiya and silk/cashmere yarn. So happy can hardly sit still long enough to finish a row! Thank you so much for unlocking charts for me!


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I love it that I can give the chart a quick glance and I'm off and knitting again.
> 
> Thursday is coming!!!


Me, too. Sometimes it helps to see it in writing to clarify, but rarely do I need the written instructions.


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> Happy happy knitter in Pa! Think I have conquered charts and am playing with my Hiya Hiya and silk/cashmere yarn. So happy can hardly sit still long enough to finish a row! Thank you so much for unlocking charts for me!


 :-D :-D :-D :thumbup: Enjoy!!!


----------



## jadancey

I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


----------



## mlg001

Beautiful job!! :-D


----------



## Designer1234

jadancey said:


> I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


They are absolutely lovely.... Wouldn't an afghan be great using those patterns and a designed colorworks??? Good job. How are things in Alberta? pretty nice out here on Vancouver IOsland.


----------



## jadancey

Designer1234 said:


> They are absolutely lovely.... Wouldn't an afghan be great using those patterns and a designed colorworks??? Good job. How are things in Alberta? pretty nice out here on Vancouver IOsland.


I plan on doing a scarf with worsted weight yarn after the workshop scarf using these, think it will be lovely. It's mild here today, but the wind is cold. Happy for you that you are in such a beautiful place and so nice to hear from you, Judy.


----------



## eshlemania

Jadancey, what lovely work. Your dishcloths look great!


----------



## Normaedern

jadancey said:


> I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


Those are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Jadancey, what lovely work. Your dishcloths look great!


Hear! Hear! I am so glad you were able to learn something new in this workshop. Your dishcloths do look great! It will be so fun to see what you all come up with these patterns later on.  You will have to be sure to post them on the Lace Party. :thumbup: We will be starting the scarf in just a few days!!!


----------



## jscaplen

jadancey said:


> ...Here are my three dishcloths...


Great work!


----------



## Miss Pam

jadancey said:


> I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


They look great!


----------



## craftyone51

eshlemania said:


> Jadancey, what lovely work. Your dishcloths look great!


I so agree. Love the colors too.


----------



## Ronie

jadancey said:


> I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


Great job with these wash cloths.. they look so pretty with these bold colors...


----------



## JeanJean

Thank you for all the wonderful guidance in learning the stitches in these projects. I am so excited. As a fairly new knitter, I had decided to not learn lace, at my age. However, I knit one pair of socks with a somewhat lacy stitch, and so decided to take this class. Your descriptions of the stitches, and what to expect, and all has been so helpful. Easy to understand. I am able to knit only about 2 hours a day if that, so obviously it will be some time before I will be ready for the scarf, since I am slow. But either today or tomorrow, I will have finished the Wave cloth. Then onto the next. I will be knitting all the projects, altho slow. What fun to hear all the comments. Jean Jean


----------



## Ronie

JeanJean said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful guidance in learning the stitches in these projects. I am so excited. As a fairly new knitter, I had decided to not learn lace, at my age. However, I knit one pair of socks with a somewhat lacy stitch, and so decided to take this class. Your descriptions of the stitches, and what to expect, and all has been so helpful. Easy to understand. I am able to knit only about 2 hours a day if that, so obviously it will be some time before I will be ready for the scarf, since I am slow. But either today or tomorrow, I will have finished the Wave cloth. Then onto the next. I will be knitting all the projects, altho slow. What fun to hear all the comments. Jean Jean


JeanJean I am very slow and I take on those "what seem like large" projects all the time .. it is just the same as with anything practice will bring you more speed but it will also be just as much fun no matter how long it takes...  I bet you would really enjoy it too


----------



## TLL

JeanJean said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful guidance in learning the stitches in these projects. I am so excited. As a fairly new knitter, I had decided to not learn lace, at my age. However, I knit one pair of socks with a somewhat lacy stitch, and so decided to take this class. Your descriptions of the stitches, and what to expect, and all has been so helpful. Easy to understand. I am able to knit only about 2 hours a day if that, so obviously it will be some time before I will be ready for the scarf, since I am slow. But either today or tomorrow, I will have finished the Wave cloth. Then onto the next. I will be knitting all the projects, altho slow. What fun to hear all the comments. Jean Jean


You are so welcome! I am glad you feel you are making progress with your skills.  A little here and a little there, you will get it done. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jadancey said:


> I took Dragonfly Lace's workshop a couple of years ago and really love lace knitting. I was excited when this workshop was announced as I love learning something new and it certainly didn't disappoint. Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them. Now I am going to work on the bookmarks and be ready to start the scarf when it is posted. Thanks so much Toni, great workshop.


I took Dragonflylaces Summers Glory workshop. It was a lot of fun and I feel I learned a lot from her. It seems I learn something new every time I take a workshop. Besides it is fun knitting along with others. I love lace scarves and shawls. I plan to do the scarf in Toni's workshop.


----------



## KTGriff

Toni, thank you so much for all the encouragement and lessons. I feel like the light bulb is on, already doodling charts as my husband groans, he doesn't understand how enlightening chart reading has been for me. I feel very energized to continue my exploration and to keep learning! Thank you lovely ladies for all you do with these workshops! Kathy


----------



## redkat

jadancey said:


> Here are my three dishcloths, very pleased with them.


Those are very pretty jadancey. I love the colors. Looks like Spring.


----------



## redkat

Hearts and Medallion cloths. I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


----------



## redkat

Shamrock cloth and Leaf bookmark. The bookmark was knitted with #3 crochet cotton on size 1 needles. Wasn't much fun but I didn't have any fine yarn.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I took Dragonflylaces Summers Glory workshop. It was a lot of fun and I feel I learned a lot from her. It seems I learn something new every time I take a workshop. Besides it is fun knitting along with others. I love lace scarves and shawls. I plan to do the scarf in Toni's workshop.


In just a few more days, we will be starting the scarf and you will be able to put all you have learned into more practice. I am glad this has been a good experience for you. 



KTGriff said:


> Toni, thank you so much for all the encouragement and lessons. I feel like the light bulb is on, already doodling charts as my husband groans, he doesn't understand how enlightening chart reading has been for me. I feel very energized to continue my exploration and to keep learning! Thank you lovely ladies for all you do with these workshops! Kathy


Whoo Hoo!!! Keep doodling those charts! I am so glad you are understanding them better and enjoying working with them!!! You are welcome!



redkat said:


> Hearts and Medallion cloths. I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


Nope! The dishes will not care one bit! (been there, done that) Your dishcloths look great!!!


----------



## Ronie

Redkat they still look great... your right the dishes won't care.. it takes concentration with those edges too .. sometimes the body can seem so complex that our brains take a break when it comes to the edges...LOL we have all done it!!


----------



## eshlemania

Looking good, Redkat.

I must say it is great to see the lights come on and the excitement from learning to knit from charts. It was the same freeing feeling for a lot of us also. Great job with the workshop, Toni!!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Redkat.
> 
> I must say it is great to see the lights come on and the excitement from learning to knit from charts. It was the same freeing feeling for a lot of us also. Great job with the workshop, Toni!!


I totally agree with you, Bev!!!


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> Hearts and Medallion cloths.


Good work 
Love those rich colours.


> I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


This makes me think... if it did happen with a project where it was important to you, if there was a "fix" one could manage. I am thinking of something with a crochet hook, maybe...
I am sure that some smart person somewhere has figured something out.


----------



## Miss Pam

redkat said:


> Hearts and Medallion cloths. I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


They look great!


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I totally agree with you, Bev!!!


I totally agree, too!


----------



## kaixixang

I've accidentally switched to knit where I should have purled on sock heels. Luckily I spotted it and worked it back to the point where I could stitch correctly. In some ways knitting is harder than crochet...One row can mess your day up.

That pictorial earlier on that 3-stitch decrease is now in my files. Now to get on that pattern!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Great job with the workshop, Toni!!


Thank you, Bev! (I missed your compliment the last time that I read through. Sorry!) I am so glad you like it. 



kaixixang said:


> That pictorial earlier on that 3-stitch decrease is now in my files. Now to get on that pattern!


You go, girl!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys

redkat said:


> Hearts and Medallion cloths. I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


These are too pretty to use on dishes. They look like they should be the beginning of an Xmas stocking or placemat!


----------



## Poodlemom2

TLL said:


> Now that you have found us (Yeah!), you should receive emails on a pretty regular basis letting you know that there are new postings here. The downloads should be on the first page here. I am adding teachings as we go, also.
> 
> Welcome, missbronx!


I'm in if it is not too late


----------



## Normaedern

redkat said:


> Hearts and Medallion cloths. I didn't realize until I wove in the ends on the Medallion cloth that I had purled on the three border stitches on one side of a row. Guess the dishes won't care.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Pril

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page13.html
I found this gorgeous butterfly wash-cloth pattern from
Rachael van Schie. I have always seen these patterns and skimmed over them because it was beyond me. Or so I thought. Thank you Toni and Shirley. You have enabled me to accomplish things I never dreamed possible.


----------



## jscaplen

Pril said:


> ...I found this gorgeous butterfly wash-cloth pattern ...


Thank you for sharing the link. Lots of nice pattens here.


> You have enabled me to accomplish things I never dreamed possible.


That is an amazing feeling. I am sure that will make Toni & Shirley's day.


----------



## barb1957

Love the colors of your cloths Redkat, and if anyone says anything about the three stitches tell them that you designed it that was because you were have a contest to see who would notice it first. The tell them they are the grand prize winner. they can do the dishes. It always works here. Never here comments again.LOL


----------



## Normaedern

barb1957 said:


> Love the colors of your cloths Redkat, and if anyone says anything about the three stitches tell them that you designed it that was because you were have a contest to see who would notice it first. The tell them they are the grand prize winner. they can do the dishes. It always works here. Never here comments again.LOL


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## eshlemania

barb1957 said:


> Love the colors of your cloths Redkat, and if anyone says anything about the three stitches tell them that you designed it that was because you were have a contest to see who would notice it first. The tell them they are the grand prize winner. they can do the dishes. It always works here. Never here comments again.LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

Thanks, all for the lovely comments. I guess I shouldn't try to watch TV while knitting. I tried so hard to make sure I had the correct stitch count on every row, but should have paid more attention to what those stitches were!


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> ...I guess I shouldn't try to watch TV while knitting. ...


I usually do a global check every few rows to make sure that everything looks okay. When I am beading, I check every row to ensure that the beads are where they should be.

It is very easy to make this type of error.
I have to keep reminding myself to slip that first stitch. I really like the look of it on the edge but it isn't something that I have done in the past so it isn't 2nd nature yet. Sometimes I knit it instead - can't slip down to fix it if I go too far.


----------



## TLL

Poodlemom2 said:


> I'm in if it is not too late


Welcome!!! Read from the beginning VERY carefully, ask any questions you might have, and have fun! The information is here for you to use. Take your time. We will start the scarf on Thursday. You join us when you are ready.


----------



## TLL

Pril said:


> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page13.html
> I found this gorgeous butterfly wash-cloth pattern from
> Rachael van Schie. I have always seen these patterns and skimmed over them because it was beyond me. Or so I thought. Thank you Toni and Shirley. You have enabled me to accomplish things I never dreamed possible.


The sky is the limit now! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Good Morning all. Teri, I am now working on your 'must do' dishcloth, the dragonfly, while I am "patiently" waiting for the scarf pattern. These small projects are great practice and useful as well. I had already done a few of them but several were new to me. I believe the dragonfly is a very appropriate one for this lace workshop, dragonflylace has contributed so very much to KP and lace knitting. Very special of you to include it. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

I have finished the book mark... I wish I had doubled my thread but it turned out nice... 

I love the butterfly cloth.. I think this would make a great baby blanket or throw... I would chart it out first though...LOL it would make it very easy to knit up then.. it reminds me of those quilts with butterfly's on them..


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Good Morning all. Teri, I am now working on your 'must do' dishcloth, the dragonfly, while I am "patiently" waiting for the scarf pattern. These small projects are great practice and useful as well. I had already done a few of them but several were new to me. I believe the dragonfly is a very appropriate one for this lace workshop, dragonflylace has contributed so very much to KP and lace knitting. Very special of you to include it.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Practice, practice, practice!  Thursday is coming!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I have finished the book mark... I wish I had doubled my thread but it turned out nice...


I'm curious and wondering about your thoughts of doubling your thread for a bookmark?


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Practice, practice, practice!  Thursday is coming!


How many sleeps?


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> I'm curious and wondering about your thoughts of doubling your thread for a bookmark?


actually now that it is blocked and off the mat I am liking it a lot more. When it was wet it seemed too thin. I did this in #8 Perle Cotton by Royal I used a US 0 needle.


----------



## Ronie

my skewers that I used to block the sides were too big, so I am going to run a sturdy thread through to get the lace on the edges to show.. and spray it lightly with some water. I did a k2tog, YO edge to start each row..


----------



## Designer1234

*DESIGNER HERE!  IMPORTANT!* I hope this change will not cause any of you any problems.

I have decided to change my mind!!! grin.

*We are going to open a 2nd workshop which will be the Lace Scarf workshop and keep this one going with the basic class*. The new class will start on Thursday morning.

It will avoid confusion and as there are still some students joining us here, and it will be much easier for the teacher and for those who are starting the basic lace as well as those who are nearly ready to start the scarf.

I apologize ladies, but this will be an easier way to do it for Toni and all of you. This thread will remain just for the basic lace class. On Wed. night I will open the Scarf workshop so that those who are ready can get going and 
it should keep the confusion between both classes to a minimum and make it much easier for the Teacher.

I am so impressed with the wonderful work done on this workshop so far. There are new people joining and Toni will answer questions here. I have been thinking about what is best and this certainly will make it easier to keep the information, questions and answers separate.

I will be adding to the count on this thread and will also be removing some of the conversations in order to trim the workshop so that it is easy to follow. Shirley


----------



## MartieGirl

""I'm late joining"""

. Please read this workshop from page one! the information is all there. Just read it thoroughly and most of your questions will be answered. Some of the students have finished their basic lace and we are opening the Lace scarf class this week. Toni will carry on with this class and we both ask that you read this whole topic from page one! Once you have read all the preceding pages, post your question and Toni will answer. thanks. Designer Welcome!


----------



## MartieGirl

Ok, I found the written instructions. Old age is making me think a lot slower! LOL


----------



## Designer1234

there are now *105*members signed into this class -

WOW!!!


----------



## Designer1234

*I will be opening a Parade of basic lace dishcloths* once we get a few more pictures,  We will post our own work once I open it. We need a few more pictures and I will announce here when I open it. Designer


----------



## eshlemania

Designer1234 said:


> there are now *105*members signed into this class -
> 
> WOW!!!


 It is so cool to see the joy of lace shared with so many!!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> It is so cool to see the joy of lace shared with so many!!


Isn't it though?!!! 105 participants! Incredible!!! Designer/Shirley is so right about the beautiful work you have all done. Get your photos posted so we can have a parade!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

If we geta few more pictures, I will open the Parade tonight or tomorrow afternoon.

They are great because all the work is gathered in one place and it really shows the wonderful work you are all accomplishing.

for those who are new to the workshop, click on the main section (knitting and crochet workshops with Designer1234) at the top or bottom of this page and scroll down to the list of Parades and checkout the work we have done over the past 2 plus years. We are very very proud. Some of you have been with us from the beginning.

*Toni - this class is outstanding*. I know your new class will be just as great and we will put them in the archives at the same time with each class referring to the other.


----------



## tamarque

MartieGirl said:


> Ok, I found the written instructions. Old age is making me think a lot slower! LOL


It is not old age--it is more that the library of experience and knowledge is on overload and needs negotiating.


----------



## Normaedern

A fabulous number of students :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Designer1234 said:


> *Toni - this class is outstanding*. I know your new class will be just as great and we will put them in the archives at the same time with each class referring to the other.


Thank you, Shirley. They are an outstanding bunch of people to work with! :thumbup:


----------



## prico48

I'm late but joining in!


----------



## TLL

prico48 said:


> I'm late but joining in!


Great! Read everything very carefully, ask questions, and have fun!


----------



## redkat

Designer1234 said:


> *I will be opening a Parade of basic lace dishcloths* once we get a few more pictures, We will post our own work once I open it.


I guess I need to spiffy up mine and take some better photos!!


----------



## kaixixang

redkat said:


> I guess I need to spiffy up mine and take some better photos!!


If you have a 3 function printer --> scanner, printer, copier...you can scan the direct photo into your computer. Just use the top-side of your printer's lid for the dark background...remember to move your cloths closer to the button control side of the scanner face. You will get cleaner photos with the scanner...make sure not to touch the glass as much as you can. Otherwise spray a paper towel to clean the surface...and scan more cloths as you have them.


----------



## jscaplen

prico48 said:


> I'm late but joining in!


Welcome aboard. Glad that you decided to join us!


----------



## mlg001

kaixixang said:


> If you have a 3 function printer --> scanner, printer, copier...you can scan the direct photo into your computer. Just use the top-side of your printer's lid for the dark background...remember to move your cloths closer to the button control side of the scanner face. You will get cleaner photos with the scanner...make sure not to touch the glass as much as you can. Otherwise spray a paper towel to clean the surface...and scan more cloths as you have them.


Never would have thought of doing that! The things I'm learning on KP are not restricted to knitting, that's for sure!


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> Never would have thought of doing that! The things I'm learning on KP are not restricted to knitting, that's for sure!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dintoo

I'm late getting started (couldn't get the printer to work, then sick with flu a few days), but have finally started. As everyone has stated, the coloured graphs are great and a lot easier to read and follow along than just black and white. Who knows, by the time I'm finished, I just might be a lace-knitter!


----------



## TLL

Dintoo said:


> I'm late getting started (couldn't get the printer to work, then sick with flu a few days), but have finally started. As everyone has stated, the coloured graphs are great and a lot easier to read and follow along than just black and white. Who knows, by the time I'm finished, I just might be a lace-knitter!


Whoo Hoo!!! Go for it!!! We like lace knitters! I'm sure glad you are feeling better now. Be sure to ask any questions you might have.


----------



## MartieGirl

Thanks that makes me feel better


----------



## kaixixang

Forgot to mention...some 4-function printers (includes the Fax) can do the scanning too. Just don't send your work into the part that has the motorized sheet feeder. You have to scan each one, one project at a time.


----------



## Nonalehm

I have finished the 3 cloths and learned so much: reading charts, reading my knitting, etc. I have finished the bookmarks but have never blocked anything. The first one is sock yarn with #2 needles, the second sock yarn with #6 needle and the little one with cro. thread and #1 needles. What method do I use to block? Thanks (picture)


----------



## Normaedern

Beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I have finished the 3 cloths and learned so much: reading charts, reading my knitting, etc. I have finished the bookmarks but have never blocked anything. The first one is sock yarn with #2 needles, the second sock yarn with #6 needle and the little one with cro. thread and #1 needles. What method do I use to block? Thanks (picture)


They look great!!!

Other then Belle's wonderful tutorial for how to block acrylic yarns, we have not talked about it.

Natural fibers need a nice soaking in warm, slightly soapy water. Over night is great. Squeeze out the water. Wrap the project in a nice thick towel and squeeze some more, *do not wring*, as much water out of it as possible. Some people have blocking mats, others use a extra bed or floor space to spread out your project. Stretch it out to the shape you want it to be, pin it down with rust proof pins, and let it dry.

I have discovered that a light spraying of starch on cotton scarf when it is just pinned, helps it hold its shape when being worn.

That is it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nonalehm

My question is which method to use for the sock yarn. It is 50% superwash merino wool, 25% rayon from Bamboo and 25% nylon. For natural fibers or acrylic?
Thanks


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> My question is which method to use for the sock yarn. It is 50% superwash merino wool, 25% rayon from Bamboo and 25% nylon. For natural fibers or acrylic?
> Thanks


I would go straight to the steam method when there is that much nylon and rayon in your fiber. You might be happier with the steamed results.


----------



## Ronie

When it comes to blocking wool(natural fibers) I find wet blocking works great.. cotton and acrylic like to be steamed.. I have been known to do both with my mix fibers.. it works just fine.. 
I agree with the stiffener like a light spray starch or magic sizing with cotton.. it does help them stay fresh.. just not too much.. they shouldn't be stiff...


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Isn't it though?!!! 105 participants! Incredible!!! Designer/Shirley is so right about the beautiful work you have all done. Get your photos posted so we can have a parade!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here's my pictures plus an extra "Tulips", a Ravelry pattern and there's a matching towel, that I want to make.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Here's some of my pictures.


Looks great!


----------



## eshlemania

Well, done, Susan. Great work.


----------



## redkat

kaixixang said:


> If you have a 3 function printer --> scanner, printer, copier...you can scan the direct photo into your computer. Just use the top-side of your printer's lid for the dark background...remember to move your cloths closer to the button control side of the scanner face. You will get cleaner photos with the scanner...make sure not to touch the glass as much as you can. Otherwise spray a paper towel to clean the surface...and scan more cloths as you have them.


Thanks for the tip. I will have to try that!


----------



## redkat

craftyone51 said:


> Here's some of my pictures.


Very nice. Wonderful colors!


----------



## craftyone51

eshlemania said:


> Well, done, Susan. Great work.


Thanks. On the Waves cloth I forgot to slip the first stitch on the first couple of rows and then I remembered to do so, now it's in my head to do that. It sure does make for a nice edge.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Here's my pictures plus an extra "Tulips", a Ravelry pattern and there's a matching towel, that I want to make.


Those are wonderful, Susan! And you ventured out to try the tulip one with an eyelet border. Very nice!!! (That extra practice will come in handy in the very near future.  )


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks. On the Waves cloth I forgot to slip the first stitch on the first couple of rows and then I remembered to do so, now it's in my head to do that. It sure does make for a nice edge.


I didn't even notice. Good for you for catching it and doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957

Susan, your bookmarks and washcloths look great, I love the colors. 

I'm finally going to get started on my cloths. My printer also wasn't working. It decided to finally go thru. I guess it gave up with me retring to copy all the time. 

I also have another question, can't remember which tread I seen it on here or Lace Party but someone was knitting curtains. I 'm not sure if I want to use #10 crochet cotton or something else I didn't think it looked like thread. Also not sure what to do if I end up blocking or will I need to do that.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> I didn't even notice. Good for you for catching it and doing so well. :thumbup:


Thanks Toni.


----------



## MartieGirl

I am doing the dish cloth with the written instructions. After row 31 it says to do Row 25-31 again. I tried that but it seemed to be starting another pattern. So, I didn't do those rows again. I just did the 4 row garter stitch and a bind off. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## judybug52

I really like the tulip! Great job


----------



## TLL

MartieGirl said:


> I am doing the dish cloth with the written instructions. After row 31 it says to do Row 25-31 again. I tried that but it seemed to be starting another pattern. So, I didn't do those rows again. I just did the 4 row garter stitch and a bind off. Did I do the right thing?


Hi MartieGirl, Which one of the dishcloth patterns did you do? I was checking my copies and I am not finding a reference like that. Hmmmm...If it looks like it is done, garter stitch rows and BO would be totally appropriate.


----------



## craftyone51

judybug52 said:


> I really like the tulip! Great job


It's a free pattern on Ravelry. Spring tulip dishcloth. Was fun to do, of course I made it before the workshop started and didn't do the 1st slip stitch, so my edge isn't smooth. There's a hand towel to match too. I haven't made that yet.


----------



## tamarque

jscaplen said:


> This makes me think... if it did happen with a project where it was important to you, if there was a "fix" one could manage. I am thinking of something with a crochet hook, maybe...
> I am sure that some smart person somewhere has figured something out.


I don't think you want an elaborate edge on a dishcloth, so there is slip stitch edge, crab stitch or just a plain ol' single crochet that would hide the difference in edging. Doing some sampling will help decide.


----------



## Ronie

barb1957 said:


> Susan, your bookmarks and washcloths look great, I love the colors.
> 
> I'm finally going to get started on my cloths. My printer also wasn't working. It decided to finally go thru. I guess it gave up with me retring to copy all the time.
> 
> I also have another question, can't remember which tread I seen it on here or Lace Party but someone was knitting curtains. I 'm not sure if I want to use #10 crochet cotton or something else I didn't think it looked like thread. Also not sure what to do if I end up blocking or will I need to do that.


In the Lace Party Belle is doing curtains. I think it would be great if someone who has done curtains in #10 crochet cotton could let us know about the need to block or not.. I personally would think a good blocking the first time would be a good idea but I am wondering if the weight of the curtains them selves would be enough to keep them straight .. I personally would love to know myself ... I don't think Belle used Crochet cotton but I could be wrong.. LOL


----------



## Diane D

Pril said:


> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page13.html
> I found this gorgeous butterfly wash-cloth pattern from
> Rachael van Schie. I have always seen these patterns and skimmed over them because it was beyond me. Or so I thought. Thank you Toni and Shirley. You have enabled me to accomplish things I never dreamed possible.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D

Designer1234 said:


> *DESIGNER HERE!  IMPORTANT!* I hope this change will not cause any of you any problems.
> 
> I have decided to change my mind!!! grin.
> 
> *We are going to open a 2nd workshop which will be the Lace Scarf workshop and keep this one going with the basic class*. The new class will start on Thursday morning.
> 
> It will avoid confusion and as there are still some students joining us here, and it will be much easier for the teacher and for those who are starting the basic lace as well as those who are nearly ready to start the scarf.
> 
> I apologize ladies, but this will be an easier way to do it for Toni and all of you. This thread will remain just for the basic lace class. On Wed. night I will open the Scarf workshop so that those who are ready can get going and
> it should keep the confusion between both classes to a minimum and make it much easier for the Teacher.
> 
> I am so impressed with the wonderful work done on this workshop so far. There are new people joining and Toni will answer questions here. I have been thinking about what is best and this certainly will make it easier to keep the information, questions and answers separate.
> 
> I will be adding to the count on this thread and will also be removing some of the conversations in order to trim the workshop so that it is easy to follow. Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff

Okay, deep breath, was knitting on the run to catch up now I can relax! Ahhh, thank you Designer! Also thankyou for all the work you put into these workshops. Your organization and information keeps everything moving nicely for the rest of us! Thank you so much! Kathy


----------



## sandygrams

Hello, I just wanted to check in with you all -I have enjoyed seeing the progression of the work you are all doing. Some of you are very fast - or you stay up all night. And I know this because.... I am still on waves - not that its hard to do but, it is hard to find time. I will be finished tomorrow and on Thursday i will have grand babies over again so.. no working of any kind till they go home. I am so happy to have them because they make me smile so much. Thanks for all you are doing - I see I jumped in at a very important time - glad to know new class is starting. I will check in again when i start the next project. Sandygrams


----------



## Normaedern

craftyone51 said:


> Here's my pictures plus an extra "Tulips", a Ravelry pattern and there's a matching towel, that I want to make.


Great knitting. Fantastic!


----------



## marywallis

Thank you. I am enjoying both threads and will keep up with both. I am learning so much from everyone. Thank you all.


----------



## Belle1

Ronie said:


> In the Lace Party Belle is doing curtains. I think it would be great if someone who has done curtains in #10 crochet cotton could let us know about the need to block or not.. I personally would think a good blocking the first time would be a good idea but I am wondering if the weight of the curtains them selves would be enough to keep them straight .. I personally would love to know myself ... I don't think Belle used Crochet cotton but I could be wrong.. LOL


Ronie -- Yes, I'm using Size 20 crochet thread for the curtains and I am expecting to block them. In fact, I designed them so that I have closely spaced eyelets around the perimeter for easy blocking. Crochet cotton just needs to be stretched out, in my opinion. What I am unsure of is whether of not I'll use any kind of starch. First time out, probably not, if I have to reblock then so be it. The effect I'm after is open and smooth, but not any kind of stiff. Worked on them yesterday and just finishing up ball #5, which makes about 2200 yards -- so far and roughly 20 inches. Not too worried about weight because I already have the rod and it is capable of carrying a heavy load.


----------



## barb1957

Thanks Belle, I have a front window that needs something and thought that would work I get Size 20 crochet thread and try that. I have 3 windows to make them for but doing front first. We have neighbors that drive by and just have to know whats going on. I hate to close the heavy drapes in the spring through fall at least that would give a little privacy. What size needle do you use Belle?


----------



## Belle1

barb1957 said:


> I also have another question, can't remember which tread I seen it on here or Lace Party but someone was knitting curtains. I 'm not sure if I want to use #10 crochet cotton or something else I didn't think it looked like thread. Also not sure what to do if I end up blocking or will I need to do that.


Barb -- For me, doing curtains (or more properly, I should say curtain singular since I'm only done 1) was a major decision. I have a very large window which is East facing and during certain times of the year, exposed to direct sunlight in the early morning. I wanted to block the first rays of the sun, while leaving as much opportunity for light to enter the room as possible. So I decided on lace. I checked online for curtain patterns and there are so beautiful pieces. Marianne Kinzel has a couple and there are others. After a long process of experimentation and just general brainstorming, I decided to use some Crochet thread #20 (I have 25 balls of it). When I started I really had no idea how much thread it was going to take. I also decided I wanted to use cotton so I could easily wash/dry it. And because of the direct sunlight, I also decided to use white -- no need to set myself up for fading problems.

Would I recommend this thread again? Well, I think that depends on the circumstances. I have the time in my life to invest in this project, but let's be honest -- it will take the better part of a year or more to do this piece. I have 432 stitches on the needle and it takes about 10-12 rows to make an inch -- see what I mean. If I had available to me, a larger size thread, I wouldn't hesitate to use it if it produced the effect I wanted.

If I can answer any other questions, please don't hesitate to let me know. Good luck.


----------



## Belle1

barb1957 said:


> What size needle do you use Belle?


I'm using US 1.5 (2.5 mm) fixed points from Chiagoo(can't remember exactly how to spell that). I like these needles because they have a relatively short, but sharp point. With this size thread, the sharp point is useful.

When I designed the lace panels, I used a mixture of stockinette lace (with pattern only on face) and lace patterns (patterning on both sides). I very much like the effect, but if I drop a stitch which is easy to do with such small stitches, it is harder to pick up and repair. I think if I were doing it again, I'd only use a stockinette lace.


----------



## barb1957

Belle1 said:


> Barb -- For me, doing curtains (or more properly, I should say curtain
> 
> Thanks Belle, I have 84" curtains but only wanting to cover up about the bottom 36 inches. It will also help with the afternoon sun coming in. This will be the first one I make and then I will go from there. My DH warned me after we got married that this neighbor was famous for this and I didn't believe him. I would have done things differently when I put up the insulated drapes. If I have anymore ?'s I will send message.


----------



## Belle1

barb1957 said:


> Belle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 84" curtains but only wanting to cover up about the bottom 36 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Barb -- As a quick fix and by no means a permanent substitute for lovely knitted curtains, you might want to take a look at some curtain fabric from someplace like Joann's . I found that you can get "Quaker Lace" already woven for hanging as curtains in varying widths. My mom and I put some of these up in her house as a quick and not expensive means of dealing with window treatments while we considered what to do for the long run. When I looked at this fabric it came in 18", 22" and 36" widths and was designed to hang. You just hemmed the edges and put it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## nancy787

mlg001 said:


> Never would have thought of doing that! The things I'm learning on KP are not restricted to knitting, that's for sure!


Ditto!


----------



## TLL

sandygrams said:


> Hello, I just wanted to check in with you all -I have enjoyed seeing the progression of the work you are all doing. Some of you are very fast - or you stay up all night. And I know this because.... I am still on waves - not that its hard to do but, it is hard to find time. I will be finished tomorrow and on Thursday i will have grand babies over again so.. no working of any kind till they go home. I am so happy to have them because they make me smile so much. Thanks for all you are doing - I see I jumped in at a very important time - glad to know new class is starting. I will check in again when i start the next project. Sandygrams


I am glad to hear from you, Sandygrams! Enjoy that grandbaby time!!! They grow so quickly. The information will be here when you are ready. :thumbup: Designer will get us started on a new link for the scarf/shawl, but you just join us when you are ready. All of the little projects are intended to prepare you for the scarf/shawl project. One step at a time.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for the lace curtain lesson, Belle.  I was wondering how that project was going for you.

Keep stitching away on these preparatory projects, lace knitters! Tomorrow is the big day! Designer/Shirley and I are working on the presentation of the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl project. It is going to be fun!

Wednesdays are always a busy day for me. I will be in and out of here to check on you and any questions you may have. You are all doing so incredibly well and will be very ready for the next step. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Have fun with your preparations Toni and Shirley... It is so exciting to start a new project and I know that this scarf is a dandy and everyone will really enjoy knitting it.. You have prepared everyone beautifully 

Belle thank you for answering the questions about the curtains.. you must have the eyes of a Eagle to be able to knit with such fine threads..  I always look forward to seeing your progress as you move forward in this very large project!!


----------



## bgjcd

I have about 570 yards of a beautiful hand painted yarn that I would like to use. Can I decrease the length of the scarf?


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Have fun with your preparations Toni and Shirley... It is so exciting to start a new project and I know that this scarf is a dandy and everyone will really enjoy knitting it.. You have prepared everyone beautifully
> 
> Belle thank you for answering the questions about the curtains.. you must have the eyes of a Eagle to be able to knit with such fine threads..  I always look forward to seeing your progress as you move forward in this very large project!!


Thank you, Ronie!!!


----------



## TLL

missbronx said:


> Will we be notified when the workshop opens? I have not been getting many e-mails regarding new postings. I don't want to miss it. I have not sent any photos, but I did finish a washcloth & a bookmark.


Yes, you will be notified. Designer will be doing that. Keep watching and upload those photos!!!


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> I have about 570 yards of a beautiful hand painted yarn that I would like to use. Can I decrease the length of the scarf?


You sure can! We can talk about options when we actually get started, but I have an idea for you.


----------



## bgjcd

Thank you. I also love the edging. I get a similar result by slipping the first stitch as if knitting at the beginning of the row & purling the last stitch. Your method is a lot easier.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ronie!!!


Your welcome :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> Thank you. I also love the edging. I get a similar result by slipping the first stitch as if knitting at the beginning of the row & purling the last stitch. Your method is a lot easier.


Thank you. I learned it from someone here on KP.


----------



## eshlemania

Nonalehm said:


> I have finished the 3 cloths and learned so much: reading charts, reading my knitting, etc. I have finished the bookmarks but have never blocked anything. The first one is sock yarn with #2 needles, the second sock yarn with #6 needle and the little one with cro. thread and #1 needles. What method do I use to block? Thanks (picture)


I think I forgot to comment on your bookmarks. They look lovely. Great work.


----------



## MartieGirl

The printed instructions heading is Basic lessons in lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It looks diamond shaped. It is in the basic booklet I downloaded from the first page.


----------



## Chesneys

I have a couple of questions about the "split" workshop. Will questions about the dishcloth and bookmark work still be answered, and the general chitchat eliminated in the first section as it is now? And tho' I am nowhere near ready to consider doing the scarf I intended to follow along every day, so are questions from a "lurker" ok for this section?

Thanks for all you are doing. I am really learning a lot of useful things in this workshop, not the least of which is a kind of patience that I somehow could not acquire in the previous 75 years. )


----------



## barb1957

Thanks Belle, I have coupons from Joanns 1 that doesn't expire until the 31st. due to my birthday. That would be great. Then I could knit the scarf. That would be great.


----------



## Designer1234

*WINTER WONDERLAND ORIGINAL SCARF BY TLL, IS NOW OPEN*.

*For those who have finished their projects here and who have been waiting to start this wonderful class, here we go!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325051-1.html#7009571*

The scarf workshop will open Tomorrow, Thursday Mar.12.You are welcome to go there now as the information is there now.

Toni will spend Thursday and Friday getting the scarf class posted and also answering questions there. Tomorrow evening I will make a list of any questions asked here and will print them all on onepost.( please make sure that the answers are not already on this workshop) Toni will answer all the questions on Friday on one post.

*New basic lace students, please read every word from page one on this workshop as most questions have already been answered*. Thanks, Designer1234


----------



## TLL

Chesneys said:


> I have a couple of questions about the "split" workshop. Will questions about the dishcloth and bookmark work still be answered, and the general chitchat eliminated in the first section as it is now? And tho' I am nowhere near ready to consider doing the scarf I intended to follow along every day, so are questions from a "lurker" ok for this section?
> 
> Thanks for all you are doing. I am really learning a lot of useful things in this workshop, not the least of which is a kind of patience that I somehow could not acquire in the previous 75 years. )


You are very welcome! I am so glad this workshop has been a help to you. 

Yes! Lurk away and ask any questions in the workshop they pertain to. I will do my best to answer them for you. 

DESIGNER1234 HERE: *Please read my post just posted about this. I will be making copies of any questions and put them on one page and Toni will answer them on one page-* This will only be for two days until the lace workshop is started and people are working on it.

We are trying to keep both sections separate. Designer


----------



## irishrose24

I'm posting my heart cloth. It was done with cotton yarn and no#6 needles.


----------



## redkat

Pretty yellow heart cloth!


----------



## irishrose24

I,m posting my bookmarks.


----------



## jscaplen

irishrose24 said:


> I'm posting my heart cloth. ...


Great 
I am just about finished mine, too.


----------



## jscaplen

irishrose24 said:


> I,m posting my bookmarks.


Good work


----------



## Miss Pam

redkat said:


> Pretty yellow heart cloth!


I agree. It looks good!!


----------



## Miss Pam

irishrose24 said:


> I,m posting my bookmarks.


They look good, too!


----------



## kaixixang

I've got 10 left of the dishcloths...with 2 started (the Dragonfly pattern is one).

Now to finish reading these and start stitching!


----------



## Designer1234

irishrose24 said:


> I,m posting my bookmarks.


They are wonderful! I love your color choices. Are you ready to start the scarf? The workshop is open - the link to the Scarf workshop is posted! see you there!


----------



## Designer1234

*The link to the scarf (Winter Wonderland) is here. Click on it and you will be in the 2nd workshop where you can make your scarf.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325051-1.html#7009571*


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I'm posting my heart cloth. It was done with cotton yarn and no#6 needles.


It looks like you are getting really comfortable with those stitches, irishrose24! Nice!!!


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> I,m posting my bookmarks.


How did you like working with the finer yarn? Your bookmarks look great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Looking good, Irishrose.


----------



## Normaedern

irishrose24 said:


> I,m posting my bookmarks.


Those are very pretty.I love the variegated one. Good choice of yarn.


----------



## irishrose24

TLL said:


> How did you like working with the finer yarn? Your bookmarks look great!!! :thumbup:


It took a bit to get used to the smaller needles and yarn, but after working with it , I think it works up great. The tassled one was worked in a vintage yarn from my stash-no label-and that was really terrific yarn. The varrigated yarn was Deborah Norville sock yarn . I used size 2 dpn needles and both yarns were about the same weight. Thank you for holding this terrific class! :thumbup: I've learned sooo much! I've always said that I didn't do charts-and now I am!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ronie

I love that book mark made with Deborah Norville's sock yarn.. I am going to look for some 
Great job with your lace projects Irishrose!! you look ready for a nice scarf


----------



## barb1957

Finely got my printer to work made copies looking for yarn in stash this afternoon and starting 1st block. then to figure out camera for downloading.


----------



## TLL

irishrose24 said:


> It took a bit to get used to the smaller needles and yarn, but after working with it , I think it works up great. The tassled one was worked in a vintage yarn from my stash-no label-and that was really terrific yarn. The varrigated yarn was Deborah Norville sock yarn . I used size 2 dpn needles and both yarns were about the same weight. Thank you for holding this terrific class! :thumbup: I've learned sooo much! I've always said that I didn't do charts-and now I am!! Thanks so much!!!


You are so welcome! Enjoy!!!


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Finely got my printer to work made copies looking for yarn in stash this afternoon and starting 1st block. then to figure out camera for downloading.


Whew! Have fun! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## barb1957

Will do Toni Just got in from hanging up the the last load of wash. It sure feels like spring out there. Hope it drys well.


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Will do Toni Just got in from hanging up the the last load of wash. It sure feels like spring out there. Hope it drys well.


LOL!!! You *did* get our warm temps from the other day!!!


----------



## mtnmama67

Please help-am not getting posts on regular basis..tho I signed in at the beginning of this workshop.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> Well I am tackling the medallion chart, much more comfortable with charts, enjoying my size 3 hiya and definitely handling 2 strands of lace weight merino/silk without fear. Hope to figure my phone to download pictures. Decided to pass on dish cloths and made some chart changes for a scarf, looks good so far, I am slowly catching up. Thank you for all you have shared Tll and designer. My husband feels abandoned when I' m charting, not a bad thing after 37 years of marriage. I remind him he married an Irish/Scots woman and knew the temper before the "I
> DO " and he still breathes,I count that as a reason to celebrate. Off to chart!!"


LOL!!! Have fun! When you get that phone figured out, we would love to see those photos!


----------



## kaixixang

I have no idea why my dyslexia kicks in for this cloth...but I believe it is an illusion cloth for the pattern. I'll also include the photos that show both sides of the Dragonfly piece. Also, a nap attack may explain the switching of sides.


----------



## kaixixang

I had a limited amount of green worsted...in ANY shade. So I stripped it down to single strand and stitched this on a UK 12 (2.5 or 2.75mm.


----------



## eshlemania

mtnmama67 said:


> Please help-am not getting posts on regular basis..tho I signed in at the beginning of this workshop.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!


Mtnmama, at the top of the page, click on Watched Topics. You should see the Lace workshop there. You can get there anytime you want to check what's going on. Also, you might try clicking on the Watch button right next to the Bookmark button. Sometimes by clicking that off and on again, the notices will kick in.


----------



## TLL

mtnmama67 said:


> Please help-am not getting posts on regular basis..tho I signed in at the beginning of this workshop.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!





eshlemania said:


> Mtnmama, at the top of the page, click on Watched Topics. You should see the Lace workshop there. You can get there anytime you want to check what's going on. Also, you might try clicking on the Watch button right next to the Bookmark button. Sometimes by clicking that off and on again, the notices will kick in.


I hope you are able to start getting postings again, Mtnmama.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I have no idea why my dyslexia kicks in for this cloth...but I believe it is an illusion cloth for the pattern. I'll also include the photos that show both sides of the Dragonfly piece. Also, a nap attack may explain the switching of sides.


Would using a second color help, if it is an illusion cloth? I am not sure what to make of it. I am very impressed that you were able to do what you did.



kaixixang said:


> I had a limited amount of green worsted...in ANY shade. So I stripped it down to single strand and stitched this on a UK 12 (2.5 or 2.75mm.


Your clover looks great!

P.S. KnitPicks sent out a "green" sale email yesterday...it was so tempting. :?


----------



## KittyChris

MartieGirl said:


> The printed instructions heading is Basic lessons in lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It looks diamond shaped. It is in the basic booklet I downloaded from the first page.


MartieGirl, I don't remember your initial question - something about the pattern repeating I think? In the pattern DFL states to repeat rows 1 to 20, to make a nice square cloth. The beauty of lace is you can just continue the same pattern over and over again and it still looks great. I wanted to post a picture of a scarf I made using this pattern for you to see. It may not be the best photo. Made this using DK wool with a long color change.


----------



## TLL

KittyChris said:


> MartieGirl, I don't remember your initial question - something about the pattern repeating I think? In the pattern DFL states to repeat rows 1 to 20, to make a nice square cloth. The beauty of lace is you can just continue the same pattern over and over again and it still looks great. I wanted to post a picture of a scarf I made using this pattern for you to see. It may not be the best photo. Made this using DK wool with a long color change.


It is beautiful, Chris! Thank you for sharing more options with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Chris I love it!!!!! I love that yarn too.. do you remember the name??


----------



## Miss Pam

That's really lovely, Chris, and a great example.


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> MartieGirl, I don't remember your initial question - something about the pattern repeating I think? In the pattern DFL states to repeat rows 1 to 20, to make a nice square cloth. The beauty of lace is you can just continue the same pattern over and over again and it still looks great. I wanted to post a picture of a scarf I made using this pattern for you to see. It may not be the best photo. Made this using DK wool with a long color change.


beautiful Chris--love the long color changes as well as the color way itself. excellent work.


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> Chris I love it!!!!! I love that yarn too.. do you remember the name??


This is JoJoLand Rhythm but not the super wash that is available now.i had bought this 2 years ago from Elann.com and still have a bunch left. Since it's not super wash I am thinking of making a bag and felting it - but I just don't have the time right now. Here's the page on yarn.com
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-jojoland/jojoland-rhythm-superwash/


----------



## tulip2

Love,love that pattern! where did u find it?


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Love,love that pattern! where did u find it?


The instructions for the Lacey Triangle Stitch are found in Chpt 4, p. 20, of the Basic Lace Booklet by Dragonflylace.


----------



## irishrose24

Chris, your scarf is absolutely gorgeous!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: - love the color!


----------



## tulip2

Thank you and love that color!!!


----------



## craftyone51

KittyChris said:


> MartieGirl, I don't remember your initial question - something about the pattern repeating I think? In the pattern DFL states to repeat rows 1 to 20, to make a nice square cloth. The beauty of lace is you can just continue the same pattern over and over again and it still looks great. I wanted to post a picture of a scarf I made using this pattern for you to see. It may not be the best photo. Made this using DK wool with a long color change.


What a beautiful scarf and lovely yarn. I may have to make this one when I finish Toni's beauty.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> What a beautiful scarf and lovely yarn. I may have to make this one when I finish Toni's beauty.


Have fun, ladies!!!


----------



## tulip2

Ditto here,it will take me a while to finish Toni's gorgeous scarf, especially since I am out of town, but then this scarf here is next on my list!


----------



## Naneast

Toni, thanks for a wonderful workshop. I have never made a washcloth before and your workshop just came at the right time for me to try. After I made a few an idea hit me. I'll make them into a vest or poncho. If I had this idea before I started, I would have used a softer yarn. Here is my vest.


----------



## KittyChris

Naneast said:


> Toni, thanks for a wonderful workshop. I have never made a washcloth before and your workshop just came at the right time for me to try. After I made a few an idea hit me. I'll make them into a vest or poncho. If I had this idea before I started, I would have used a softer yarn. Here is my vest.


Excellent work!


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> ...a scarf I made using this pattern...


Beautiful, Chris. Love the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen

Naneast said:


> ...After I made a few an idea hit me. I'll make them into a vest or poncho. ..


Oh, my gosh, Naneast! You have been a busy little beaver! Great idea - marvellous work


----------



## TLL

Naneast said:


> Toni, thanks for a wonderful workshop. I have never made a washcloth before and your workshop just came at the right time for me to try. After I made a few an idea hit me. I'll make them into a vest or poncho. If I had this idea before I started, I would have used a softer yarn. Here is my vest.


Oh my gosh!!! How creative!!! Very impressive! It is so simple. Very nice, Naneast!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Congratulation . That is very beutiful :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> Congratulation . That is very beutiful :thumbup:


Ditto from me!


----------



## eshlemania

Chris, love your scarf.

Naneast, what a wonderful idea. Well done.


----------



## tamarque

Naneast--very good creative work putting the samplers together as a vest. Very contemporary.


----------



## barb1957

Chris, your scarf beautiful. Love colors and the long change of color. 

Naneast, love the way you used the blocks and your choice of colors


----------



## triciad19

Here is the wave design adapted into a cowl. The back is the same as the front. A partial skein of sport weight yarn was used with US 8 needles. 5 mm I think.


----------



## Naneast

Thanks guys for your kind compliments...


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> Here is the wave design adapted into a cowl. ...


Great work!


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Here is the wave design adapted into a cowl. The back is the same as the front. A partial skein of sport weight yarn was used with US 8 needles. 5 mm I think.


Nice! It is so fun to see these patterns adapted into something else. :thumbup:


----------



## irishrose24

Wow!! Very clever and gorgeous also! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, love the cowl. Looking good!!


----------



## Designer1234

*PARADE OF BASIC LACE PROJECTS IS NOW OPEN*.

*CORRECTION*

The Parade has been transferred to the Pictures section with all our other Parades, please go to the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html

Admin has changed the location for me.
-----------------------------
*Ladies please post your finished dishcloths and other things you have made from this workshop. You will be responsible for posting your own work. I hope you will do so as we would like each and every project to be shown to KP members.

go to the corrected link above and post your work

The Parade will remain open so anything you complete from the workshop both now and in the future should be posted there. I haven't decided for sure whether this parade will include the scarves from the 2nd workshop but I think it might be a good idea as the information to make the scarf is learned here. see you there. PLEASE put your pictures in asap*.


----------



## Ronie

Naneast I thought for sure I commented on how much I like your vest!! I guess I forgot to hit 'Send' LOL I think this is a great inovated way to use those washcloths or even our swatches that we are urged to make.. 

Personally I frog my swatches but if I had enough yarn and something like this to make with them I just might keep them...


----------



## redkat

Naneast, I love your vest! It always amazes me when I see such creative uses for knitting. I don't have a creative bone in my body!


----------



## Naneast

Ronie said:


> Naneast I thought for sure I commented on how much I like your vest!! I guess I forgot to hit 'Send' LOL I think this is a great inovated way to use those washcloths or even our swatches that we are urged to make..
> 
> Personally I frog my swatches but if I had enough yarn and something like this to make with them I just might keep them...


Thanks Ronie. :lol:


----------



## Naneast

redkat said:


> Naneast, I love your vest! It always amazes me when I see such creative uses for knitting. I don't have a creative bone in my body!


Thanks redkat. You have a creative idea that's why you are knitting.


----------



## Dintoo

Chris, love your scarf, beautiful colors. Naneast, love your vest. What a great idea, using all your squares in such a creative way. As long as I can follow a pattern, I can create; otherwise, forget it. 
I'm still working on my dish clothes. Have done the diamonds and hearts and waiting for DD to print off the others. Can't wait to get to the scarf.


----------



## Diane D

stunning Chris!!!!


----------



## TLL

Remember, everyone, Designer has started a parade for all of you projects. It is so fun to see them all together in one place! It would be wonderful if you added yours!!! 

Here is the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html#7024347


----------



## KTGriff

Turned my waves and medallion charts into scarf blocks. Remembered a written lace pattern that challenged me and decided to challenge myself and drew a chart and it is added to the scarf. Unfortunately I have not conquered the phone for photos, will go to library and use public access online. You have created a charting fool. Thank you so much! Kathy


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> Turned my waves and medallion charts into scarf blocks. Remembered a written lace pattern that challenged me and decided to challenge myself and drew a chart and it is added to the scarf. Unfortunately I have not conquered the phone for photos, will go to library and use public access online. You have created a charting fool. Thank you so much! Kathy


LOL!!! Join the club! Aren't charts great?!!! I can't wait to see your photo of your scarf!


----------



## kaixixang

I'm having to wait for daylight for my "Official" photo. My artist-trained Mother didn't like the 1st two on a light background...so I have to have a dark one to offset the white in this new scarf.

I'm happy with the third photo...but natural light may improve the definition of the stitches when I capture the ....hhhmmm! Didn't try scanner. One moment!


----------



## kaixixang

Don't worry...the other photos of the scarf will go on the 2nd-part of the #63 link. I just had to see how it scanned (on the new setup for my Dad's window account). No problems! Keep stitching folks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

kaixixang said:


> I'm having to wait for daylight for my "Official" photo. My artist-trained Mother didn't like the 1st two on a light background...so I have to have a dark one to offset the white in this new scarf.
> 
> I'm happy with the third photo...but natural light may improve the definition of the stitches when I capture the ....hhhmmm! Didn't try scanner. One moment!


Very pretty and great definition already :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957

kaixixang, I love the color and the definition of the stitches.


----------



## jscaplen

kaixixang said:


> ...I have to have a dark one to offset the white in this new scarf....


Looking great!


----------



## craftyone51

kaixixang said:


> I'm having to wait for daylight for my "Official" photo. My artist-trained Mother didn't like the 1st two on a light background...so I have to have a dark one to offset the white in this new scarf.
> 
> I'm happy with the third photo...but natural light may improve the definition of the stitches when I capture the ....hhhmmm! Didn't try scanner. One moment!


It sure is looking good. Great stitch definition.


----------



## eshlemania

Great start, Kaixixang. Love the colors.


----------



## Ronie

KTGriff I look forward to seeing what you have done  it sounds great.. I took the Leaf book mark and am making a scarf with it...  Oh the possibility's we start playing with the graph paper!!

Kaixixang it looks like Mom was right.. the black background is very dramatic.. it is looking very good...


----------



## craftyone51

Ronie said:


> KTGriff I look forward to seeing what you have done  it sounds great.. I took the Leaf book mark and am making a scarf with it...  Oh the possibility's we start playing with the graph paper!!
> 
> Kaixixang it looks like Mom was right.. the black background is very dramatic.. it is looking very good...


Oh a scarf made in the leaf pattern will surely be a beauty, please post a picture so we can all see.


----------



## Ronie

craftyone51 said:


> Oh a scarf made in the leaf pattern will surely be a beauty, please post a picture so we can all see.


I will  it is done in the Red heart Boutique Changes yarn so I am thinking it will definitely be a one of a kind !!!


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> KTGriff I look forward to seeing what you have done  it sounds great.. I took the Leaf book mark and am making a scarf with it...  Oh the possibility's we start playing with the graph paper!!
> 
> Kaixixang it looks like Mom was right.. the black background is very dramatic.. it is looking very good...


Thank you for the photo, Kaixixang! The dark background really is effective. 

Have fun, Ronie! You know we can't wait for photos!!!


----------



## jangmb

KTGriff said:


> Turned my waves and medallion charts into scarf blocks. Remembered a written lace pattern that challenged me and decided to challenge myself and drew a chart and it is added to the scarf. Unfortunately I have not conquered the phone for photos, will go to library and use public access online. You have created a charting fool. Thank you so much! Kathy


Spoken like a true lace lover!!! Isn't it just fantastic to read the charts? It is easier to knit from as well as being excellent to learn how to read your stitches. Have fun


----------



## jscaplen

I finally got a picture of my hearts cloth. I modified it slightly to make it a little bigger - added two rows to top & bottom & 2 stitches in the width which I put in between the hearts.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I finally got a picture of my hearts cloth. I modified it slightly to make it a little bigger - added two rows to top & bottom & 2 stitches in the width which I put in between the hearts.


It looks great, Jane! I am glad you added the extra rows and stitches. They look good!!! (How are you doing? You and your family have been in my thoughts and prayers.)


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> I finally got a picture of my hearts cloth. I modified it slightly to make it a little bigger - added two rows to top & bottom & 2 stitches in the width which I put in between the hearts.


Your hearts cloth looks great. I will probably frog mine and redo to make it bigger.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...(How are you doing? You and your family have been in my thoughts and prayers.)


Thank you
The weather didn't cooperate as my husband made his way back from France - delays & flight cancellations & re-rerouting & driving in snowstorms... but we eventually arrived. The funeral was rescheduled to the next day since we didn't get there for the original time. 
His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Your hearts cloth looks great.


Thank you 
I wanted it a little bigger but I have discovered that if they are too big the cloths are clumsy to handle.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I wanted it a little bigger but I have discovered that if they are too big the cloths are clumsy to handle.


I am very picky about my dishcloths. I always use a size 3 bamboo to knit mine. I also like to have an open pattern so that they air dry quicker. I agree, they can't be too big.


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> Thank you for the photo, Kaixixang! The dark background really is effective.


I had to have an inspired friend/inventor of the pattern to make the decision to use the blue to white/blue combo...I know I talked about it in LP. Now all y'all can share in the amazing "I'm doing this???!". I like how the colors travel from one corner to the other side. I don't think I like more than 2 colors in a multicolored thread/yarn...for scarf/shawls. Socks... :XD: They have to be adventurous!


----------



## eshlemania

jscaplen said:


> His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


How very special, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> The weather didn't cooperate as my husband made his way back from France - delays & flight cancellations & re-rerouting & driving in snowstorms... but we eventually arrived. The funeral was rescheduled to the next day since we didn't get there for the original time.
> His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


That was a lovely thing for her to do.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> How very special, Jane.


I agree.. that pulled at the heart strings  and very special..


----------



## jscaplen

Thank you, Bev, Ronie & Norma


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


Awe! How special is that?! I am glad everything finally worked out safely for you all.


----------



## eshlemania

kaixixang said:


> I had to have an inspired friend/inventor of the pattern to make the decision to use the blue to white/blue combo...I know I talked about it in LP. Now all y'all can share in the amazing "I'm doing this???!". I like how the colors travel from one corner to the other side. I don't think I like more than 2 colors in a multicolored thread/yarn...for scarf/shawls. Socks... :XD: They have to be adventurous!


Way to go, girl!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

There has been a question about *yarn overs and stitch markers and how to control* those busy little things. This is an attempt to photograph how I hold my needles, yarn, and stitch markers when the YO is before the SM and when the YO comes after the SM. Mostly, it seems that eventually you will sort out your own system that works best for you. If any of the other LP ladies have suggestions, please feel free to share what you do. Thank you!


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I had to have an inspired friend/inventor of the pattern to make the decision to use the blue to white/blue combo...I know I talked about it in LP. Now all y'all can share in the amazing "I'm doing this???!". I like how the colors travel from one corner to the other side. I don't think I like more than 2 colors in a multicolored thread/yarn...for scarf/shawls. Socks... :XD: They have to be adventurous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

TLL said:


> There has been a question about *yarn overs and stitch markers and how to control* those busy little things. This is an attempt to photograph how I hold my needles, yarn, and stitch markers when the YO is before the SM and when the YO comes after the SM. Mostly, it seems that eventually you will sort out your own system that works best for you. If any of the other LP ladies have suggestions, please feel free to share what you do. Thank you!


Besides trying to hold them in place, when I work the next row back I watch the chart row below where I am working to see that I am working the yo's in the right spot. I hope that makes sense.

I have barely started the scarf. I seem to be having trouble getting in the rhythm of the pattern, and have done much tinking. :-( Not that that is so unusual for me for a new pattern. I have not quite finished chart 1. As soon as I pay the bills I am going to go knit for a while.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Besides trying to hold them in place, when I work the next row back I watch the chart row below where I am working to see that I am working the yo's in the right spot. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I have barely started the scarf. I seem to be having trouble getting in the rhythm of the pattern, and have done much tinking. :-( Not that that is so unusual for me for a new pattern. I have not quite finished chart 1. As soon as I pay the bills I am going to go knit for a while.


Reading your work is so important. I like how you compare what you have done with what is on the chart. :thumbup:

I found that I really had to concentrate when working on this scarf. The tv was on, but I didn't "watch" it. I was very focused on the charts and the knitting AND the counting.


----------



## kaixixang

For the fine size of work...I'm using gold color jump rings...the largest so I don't mar the needle when I stitch several stitches together. They came in a multi-pack in the beading section ... doesn't matter if Michael's/Jo-Ann's/Hobby Lobby or your local craft store. Walmart no longer has the selection...so their now out of the recommendation. You can probably make your own jump rings if you do jewelry on a regular basis.


----------



## triciad19

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> The weather didn't cooperate as my husband made his way back from France - delays & flight cancellations & re-rerouting & driving in snowstorms... but we eventually arrived. The funeral was rescheduled to the next day since we didn't get there for the original time.
> His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


How special.
Sorry for all the travel problems. Hope everyone arrived and return safely.


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> How special.
> Sorry for all the travel problems. Hope everyone arrived and return safely.


Thank you, Tricia.


----------



## KittyChris

nancy787 said:


> Besides trying to hold them in place, when I work the next row back I watch the chart row below where I am working to see that I am working the yo's in the right spot. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I have barely started the scarf. I seem to be having trouble getting in the rhythm of the pattern, and have done much tinking. :-( Not that that is so unusual for me for a new pattern. I have not quite finished chart 1. As soon as I pay the bills I am going to go knit for a while.


Nancy, it is always slow going for me when I start any pattern too. Just can't get into the Rythym, plus there not enough rows knitted and that seems to be part of the problem. Maybe I need more to grab onto. After an inch or 2 it gets better.


----------



## KTGriff

First day of spring and a beautiful snow, will this work? Am anxious to finally post a picture. Wish me luck, Kathy


----------



## KTGriff

I think it worked finally! Hope you like it, of course I see a few oops, but I can live with it. Onwards!!!!


----------



## Ronie

KTGriff said:


> I think it worked finally! Hope you like it, of course I see a few oops, but I can live with it. Onwards!!!!


That looks great!! I was thinking of Spring so when I was looking at your stitches I saw flowers.. and then when you put them together like you did I really see flowers even though I know that the original patterns had nothing to do with flower.. LOL Very pretty.. I think your doing great!


----------



## KTGriff

Thank you Ronnie! Happy with my charted lace and posted picture. The first pic is correct color, started a leaf section now. I think tll and designer have created a chart storm here. Hubby isn't fond of frog pond but enjoys seeing me happy.


----------



## craftyone51

nancy787 said:


> Besides trying to hold them in place, when I work the next row back I watch the chart row below where I am working to see that I am working the yo's in the right spot. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> I have barely started the scarf. I seem to be having trouble getting in the rhythm of the pattern, and have done much tinking. :-( Not that that is so unusual for me for a new pattern. I have not quite finished chart 1. As soon as I pay the bills I am going to go knit for a while.


Nancy, I too had to tink a few times in the beginning, but mostly because I had to find the right size needle for the yarn and by then I almost had it memorized. Once you do the chart one time, you'll have it down and then you will fly.


----------



## Gloverbj

Toni,
The other day, you posted a picture of how you secure your markers. I can't find it!
Can you help?


----------



## eshlemania

KTGriff said:


> First day of spring and a beautiful snow, will this work? Am anxious to finally post a picture. Wish me luck, Kathy


Love your scarf. I was born and raised in Lancaster area and have many relatives there.  Just saying "Hi!"


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Toni,
> The other day, you posted a picture of how you secure your markers. I can't find it!
> Can you help?


Hi! I think you meant Ronie. I will see if I can figure something out to show you with.  I tried to find Ronie's photo, but gave up. Here is some crochet threads about 8 - 10" long, folded in half and half-hitched through the SM. Eventually, they would weave themselves into the fabric of your project and hold the SM's in place. Two of the "look" like that is what has happened when I used a tapestry needle to weave them in, the rest are laying on top. One is loose so you can see how I looped it through the SM.


----------



## TLL

KTGriff said:


> First day of spring and a beautiful snow, will this work? Am anxious to finally post a picture. Wish me luck, Kathy


Way cool!!! You are so creative!!! Have you posted this in the parade? !!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## KTGriff

Eshelmania,thanks for the hello, Lancaster farm country is heaven to us after 13years of city living. Thanks for the look toni but haven't gone beyond just posting.


----------



## KTGriff

Toni, what page has the parade link. Sorry to ask but I spent an hour looking and keep missing it.


----------



## Ronie

Toni that is what I did I 'll see if I can find the picture.. I get on a craze and delete a lot of stuff..  Toni your getting pretty good at these directional pictures ...


----------



## Ronie

I did delete the picture so I had to check through my posts  here is the page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-7.html

here is the picture


----------



## TLL

Here is the link to the Parade: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html

I am sorry that it is so hard to find. :?


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I did delete the picture so I had to check through my posts  here is the page http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-7.html
> 
> here is the picture


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ronie!


Your welcome!


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> I finally got a picture of my hearts cloth. I modified it slightly to make it a little bigger - added two rows to top & bottom & 2 stitches in the width which I put in between the hearts.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> The weather didn't cooperate as my husband made his way back from France - delays & flight cancellations & re-rerouting & driving in snowstorms... but we eventually arrived. The funeral was rescheduled to the next day since we didn't get there for the original time.
> His mother gave orders that she was to wear the black _Rapt for the Holidays_ shawl that I knit for her.


Your Mother in Law obviously loved that shawl Jane. 💞 I remember how I felt 36 years ago when I was asked by my friend if her little daughter could wear a red lacy cable jumper that I made for her. 💞


----------



## RosD

KTGriff said:


> First day of spring and a beautiful snow, will this work? Am anxious to finally post a picture. Wish me luck, Kathy


Looking gorgeous. 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...I was asked by my friend if her little daughter could wear a red lacy cable jumper that I made for her.


That must have been heart rending.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> That must have been heart rending.


It was Jane, after the funeral, my friend said to me "did you notice that they put her jumper on back to front?" I said yes but I would never have mentioned it. They had the little red elephant buttons at the front. No one should ever have to go through that kind of heartbreak. 💞


----------



## eshlemania

RosD said:


> It was Jane, after the funeral, my friend said to me "did you notice that they put her jumper on back to front?" I said yes but I would never have mentioned it. They had the little red elephant buttons at the front. No one should ever have to go through that kind of heartbreak. 💞


What a hard time for all.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> No one should ever have to go through that kind of heartbreak. 💞


No, they should not.


----------



## TLL

Hi all, I am just checking in to see how things are going here. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi, Toni. I'm thankful that I'm finally learning to read charts. I'm really slow, but am plugging away. I have some 3 ply baby yarn that I was thinking of using for the bookmarks and scarf. It is finer than sock yarn. I was wondering what size needles I should use 
with that yarn. I have just been using utility white cotton for the dishclothes as that was what I have and that was what I bought it for. When I gave one to a friend, she said it was too nice to use for dishes. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## Tutuknit2

Toni---thought maybe I was the only one still working on the basic lace projects! Planning to begin the Leaf Me bookmark tomorrow. Lee


----------



## kaixixang

Dintoo said:


> Hi, Toni. I'm thankful that I'm finally learning to read charts. I'm really slow, but am plugging away. I have some 3 ply baby yarn that I was thinking of using for the bookmarks and scarf. It is finer than sock yarn. I was wondering what size needles I should use
> with that yarn. I have just been using utility white cotton for the dishclothes as that was what I have and that was what I bought it for. When I gave one to a friend, she said it was too nice to use for dishes. Thanks. Jinny


I'd recommend a US 1/UK 13 (2.25 mm), or US 0/UK 14 (2.0 mm). If you want lacier go for a US 2/UK 12 (2.75 mm). I'm working with a 0 ... lace weight thread. But I imagine you are dealing with a 1...which needs the thicker needles.


----------



## TLL

Dintoo said:


> Hi, Toni. I'm thankful that I'm finally learning to read charts. I'm really slow, but am plugging away. I have some 3 ply baby yarn that I was thinking of using for the bookmarks and scarf. It is finer than sock yarn. I was wondering what size needles I should use
> with that yarn. I have just been using utility white cotton for the dishclothes as that was what I have and that was what I bought it for. When I gave one to a friend, she said it was too nice to use for dishes. Thanks. Jinny


Hi Dintoo, Yeah! I am so glad you are here learning about charts. The more you use them, the more comfortable you will get. They are definitely my first choice anymore. 

The bookmark pattern suggests a US size 2 needle for the bookmarks. If you are not used to using needles that size, it will be a big switch and feel really different in your hands, but you can do it.

For fun, I made a bookmark with size 7 needles. It ended up at least twice the size of the ones I made with the smaller needles. There are photos back where I introduced the pattern.

Play around with the different sizes, adjust the pattern (do fewer repeats) if you use the larger needles. However, I did discover that there was not as much definition of the leaf with the larger needles. The stitches were much looser. It was really "flat" looking, but it is a bookmark. They are supposed to be flat. 

Maybe she could use her cloth for a face cloth.  I'm glad she liked it. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Tutuknit2 said:


> Toni---thought maybe I was the only one still working on the basic lace projects! Planning to begin the Leaf Me bookmark tomorrow. Lee


Oh, no! I am sure you are not. Just enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. THANKYOU TO TONI AND ALL THE WONDERFUL STUDENTS. This and Part #2 will both be held permanently in this section for the use of KP members.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## sandygrams

Designer1234 said:


> THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. THANKYOU TO TONI AND ALL THE WONDERFUL STUDENTS. This and Part #2 will both be held permanently in this section for the use of KP members.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


I didn't get to chat often: but, I learned to read the charts and to work several stitches - I also have a nice gift for gd --just need to add some nice soap and wrap with a ribbon! Thank you all for the time, attention and gifts you offered! sandy grams


----------

